# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  April Roll Call

## marley9808

So I figured with all the recent talk (and also with how excited I am already getting).....it's about that time, we start the April Roll Call folks!

Don't forget, the great Boardie Bash will be on the beach at Yellowbird (Rob, can update if the location/time has or will change) at noon on Friday, April 27th!
* And I will be bringing the infamous "World's Best Rum Cake"

Also, I had already discussed with a few others about taking a great boardie day trip with our good friend Chicken and his Magic Bus (seats about 20 or more) www.Chickensmagicbus.com 

So far, we had discussed going early in the week, probably Tuesday April 24th, for a trip out to YS Falls and the Pelican Bar (we of course can discuss / modify the date and trip destinations with any who are interested)

So add to the list people....who is coming in April....post your dates, your hotel (if you want to) and if you will be in town the week of the boardie day trip and want to go, please let me know....once I get a good count of how many are interested we can get a price and make a plan!

Woo Hoo! Can't wait

So Raul and I will be on the rock April 21-29, 2012
April 21 - Seastar Inn
April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!

Hope to see you all there  :Smile:

----------


## booger

We are in!!!!
Seastar- 4/20-4/22
Catcha- 4/22 till not sure
Unknown hotel till the end of the month if I decide to leave Catcha. Going to try my negotiating skills one day to see if I can swing a killer deal some where.

----------


## Lorax2

We will "sort of" be there in April...Arriving on the 28th. Staying at Idle Awhile...  Gonna miss the boardie bash :-(

----------


## Patricia

Mid-April for us, 12th-19th  :Smile:

----------


## Sweetness

OK I am going to manifest a trip in April (an maybe one before then too) - not booked but that is when I plan to come.
Likely dates 4/15 to early May and likely back at Westender.
My goal is to attend my first Boardie Bash, meet Marley/Lo and Clarity/Markus and hopefully go to Kingston for an important appointment.  Jah willing this will all fall into place.

----------


## Clarity

April Roll call! yay! :Big Grin: 

We're hoping to make it to Negril end of April as well. These are the dates we're looking at: April 18th - 28th. Longest trip we've ever taken!

First 2 nights - Somewhere romantic on the cliffs to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary (Tensing Pen?)
2 nights - SeaStar Inn
3 nights - somewhere affordable on the beach (white sands?)
final 2 nights - Grand finale: Catcha Falling Star 

I love the idea of a Chickens Magic bus trip on Tuesday. I've always wanted to go to YS Falls and Pelican Bar! That would be a dream come true!
We've been saving up in our "iriebox" - in about a month we should be ready to book our flight. (providing we can find cheap tickets! *fingers crossed*) 

Sweetness! That's so cool that you're also looking into an April trip! It would be so amazing to meet you!

----------


## stuckinusa

The Stucks should reach the beach mid april.

----------


## Jo-Ann

There will 9 of us at Yellow Bird from 7-28 April  :Smile:

----------


## farmer

We will be there 4/21-4/29 & 125 non boardies pretty much taking over cherela % coco la palm

----------


## Ziggy

4/14 to 4/25 Rondel village.

----------


## spottycatz

16th to 20th at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till April 30th.
The catz will be on the prowl.

----------


## MIDIRI

April 7th - 28th!  Haven't booked yet...maybe Fun Holiday again...Jenny's Cakes are calling!!   :Wink:

----------


## Big Poppa

6th to the 21st, White Sands - ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  hhhh

----------


## Luvsdaislands

BOOYAH!!!  

April 14-28, 2012 
RAYON HOTEL

That bus trip sounds like fun...COUNT ME IN!!!!

----------


## marley9808

Woo Hoo! Got a good group hitting the rock in April so far

Luvsdaislands, I got you down for sure!

So far for the Boardie day trip we have:
Me (Shauna) and Raul
Booger and wife, Sandie
Clarity and Hubbyman
Luvsdaislands

Still room for plenty more!

----------


## gerryg123

Count me in for April 19 to April 30 at Seastar Inn .... That is, if I make it back alive from my trip that begins tomorrow ....

----------


## marley9808

Ok now we just need Sweetness, PGW, Brasi and Manda....and then maybe we could see a trip with ALL of the Negril.com TR All-Stars!
Oh and we have to have Patty and Joe back for the Calendar shoot! LOL
Oh and of course we will need Sprat to photograph it all
 :Smile: 
Oh wouldn't that be something!

----------


## Jim-Donna

Jim and I plan on being their for the boardie bash. YIPPIE!!! our first April trip. This will be a special time. See ya all on the rock!

----------


## ekfa51

:Big Grin: april 25th-may16th...don't where yet

----------


## Luvsdaislands

AAAWWWW I better not be the 5th wheel... let me find a temporary hubby for the day!!   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## marley9808

> AAAWWWW I better not be the 5th wheel... let me find a temporary hubby for the day!!


Ha! In Negril? I don't think that will be a problem! Well maybe the TEMPORARY part, that might be the problem!
Hahahaha
No way, no such thing as 5th wheels, we want everyone to come! Solo, married, party people, laid back, young, old....we will all have fun!

----------


## Lorax2

Spottycatz, we will be at Idle Awhile at the same time :-)
-Dave-

----------


## Jim-Donna

> AAAWWWW I better not be the 5th wheel... let me find a temporary hubby for the day!!


Luvs, No husband necessary!!! I would enjoy meeting you.

----------


## spottycatz

> Spottycatz, we will be at Idle Awhile at the same time :-)
> -Dave-


Nice one. It's a great place to stay so we will cross paths.

----------


## Luvsdaislands

I will be there with bells on...and you're right, it's never temporary with a Jamaican man.  WOOOOO the memories of the STALKER!!!

----------


## IceBoxLady

IceBoxLady has both fingers crossed for an April trip to revisit all the AMAZING people that will be there!

----------


## booger

Alright, plane tickets are booked so I can say now that I am really official. I have to say I love my airline credit card and the mileage that I seem to have no problem building up. First class there for $29 a person. I didn't have enough mileage to do the same thing on the way back, but I did have enough to upgrade from coach. I tried coach on my last reach and I simply could not sleep. The overnighter from the West Coast coupled with the excitement of getting there requires a nice comfy seat. Well that and a valium and some drinks.  :Smile:  

I used to love to fly, but after spending a few years as an aircraft mechanic and seeing some of the fools who work on planes I have a little anxiety flying now. My wife used to crew aircraft as well and one time removed a panel on the wing to find an anti ice duct fabricated from Budweiser cans!!! Nothing wrong with making a quick fix on the road, however forgetting to swap it out once home just goes to show what I'm talking about.

Negril and surrounding areas soon come.

----------


## rastagal

Well looks like I will miss most of you...booooooo.  3/29-4/7 ~ I had to work with school Spring Break dates so I'm stuck..I'll get it warmed up for you guys though!  :Smile:

----------


## Tattoo

Im there 2nd april till 5 may.

----------


## Sam I Am

See you all in April!  Looking forward to it already  :Smile:

----------


## Ziggy

IceBoxLady see you at Rondel in April!

----------


## sher

I'm a Newbie here posting - I've been reading this board for some time now, but never posted anything! My boyfriend and I are headed back to Negril April 14-19th. First 3 days at Coco La Palm (where we stayed last April) and the last 2 nights at Catcha (excited to be staying in Sagi!). This will be my 6th time in Jamaica and it can't come quick enough! Thanks to the reports I've read here, I plan to get Chicken for our transfers to/from the airport and we really want to do the One Love Bus Crawl while there!  :Smile:

----------


## VtDave

Dave and Debbie will be at Firefly from the 14th till the 21st.  Still only a week, can't get more time off from work...

Will miss the great boardie thingy, but will be driving around whenever, wherever.

VtDave

----------


## marley9808

That's great sher! You will love Chicken, he's the best....and we will be in Sagi right after you guys....best room on the island  :Smile:

----------


## Sweetness

Marley - I made a list for you so we can see everyone at a glance and add to.   
 :Cool: 
Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
Booger and Sandie (Seastar- April 20-22; Catcha- April 22 till not sure)
Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
Sam I Am (April sometime)
Lorax2 (April 28th at Idle Awhile)
Patricia (April 12-19)
Clarity and Hubbyman (April 18-28. First 2 nights - cliffs to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary (Tensing Pen?); 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 3 nights - somewhere affordable on the beach (white sands?); final 2 nights - Grand finale: Catcha Falling Star)
Stuckinusa (mid April)
Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm) 
Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
Ziggy (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
Luvdaislands (April 14-28 Rayon Hotel)
Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
Jim/Donna (April)
VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
Sweetness (April 15 to May 6 – tentative)

----------


## Sweetness

UPDATED - feel free to copy/paste and add your name and dates if you will be in Negril in April (woo hoo)

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
Booger and Sandie (April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
Sam I Am (April sometime)
Lorax2 (April 28th at Idle Awhile)
Patricia (April 12-19)
Clarity and Hubbyman (April 18-28. First 2 nights - cliffs to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary (Tensing Pen?); 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 3 nights - somewhere affordable on the beach (white sands?); final 2 nights - Grand finale: Catcha Falling Star)
Stuckinusa (mid April)
Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm) 
Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
Ziggy (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
Luvdaislands (April 14-28 Rayon Hotel)
Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
Jim/Donna (April)
VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
Sweetness (April 15 to May 6 – tentative)

----------


## marley9808

Awesome Sweetness! I am so excited to see your name there too (I haven chosen to ignore the word tentative) LOL

And for those who want to be on the Magic Bus day trip tentatively scheduled for Tuesday April 24th to YS Falls and Pelican Bar:
So far I have:
Shauna and Raul
Booger and Sandie
Clarity and Hubbyman
Luvsdaislands

Did I miss anyone that wanted to join the bus?
Please feel free to copy and paste and add your name to this list as well if you are interested in the trip, when we get closer and have a more final list I will let you know what deal I can get and how much the cost per person will be and all other details....any questions, just ask!
Can't wait! Woo Hoo

----------


## spottycatz

> Awesome Sweetness! I am so excited to see your name there too (I haven chosen to ignore the word tentative) LOL
> 
> And for those who want to be on the Magic Bus day trip tentatively scheduled for Tuesday April 24th to YS Falls and Pelican Bar:
> So far I have:
> Shauna and Raul
> Booger and Sandie
> Clarity and Hubbyman
> Luvsdaislands
> steve & Jacky - spottycatz
> ...


Hi Marley, added us two, been wanting to go to Pelican for years.

----------


## marley9808

Awesome!
Pelican Bar is awesome, but with a great big fun group like us boardies it will be even better!
Looking forward to it!

----------


## Rosco111

My husband and I will be there from April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple!!!  Looking forward to it!!!

----------


## Sweetness

UPDATED - feel free to copy/paste and add your name and dates if you will be in Negril in April (woo hoo)

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
Booger and Sandie (April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
Sam I Am (April sometime)
Lorax2 (April 28th at Idle Awhile)
Patricia (April 12-19)
Clarity and Hubbyman (April 18-28. First 2 nights - cliffs to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary (Tensing Pen?); 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 3 nights - somewhere affordable on the beach (white sands?); final 2 nights - Grand finale: Catcha Falling Star)
Stuckinusa (mid April)
Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm) 
Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
Ziggy (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
Luvdaislands (April 14-28 Rayon Hotel)
Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
Jim/Donna (April)
VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
Sweetness (April 15 to May 6  tentative) 
Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)

----------


## danap

dana here ,  april 2 to the 27 ,,, 17 days in negril

----------


## bam

Brian an Marie will be at fun holiday april 15 to22 will have to miss the bourdie bash

----------


## Homegirl

March 31- April 10th,cliffs and beach...

----------


## Sweetness

UPDATED - feel free to copy/paste and add your name and dates if you will be in Negril in April (woo hoo)

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
Booger and Sandie (April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
Sam I Am (April sometime)
Lorax2 (April 28th at Idle Awhile)
Patricia (April 12-19)
Clarity and Hubbyman (April 18-28. First 2 nights - cliffs to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary (Tensing Pen?); 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 3 nights - somewhere affordable on the beach (white sands?); final 2 nights - Grand finale: Catcha Falling Star)
Stuckinusa (mid April)
Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm) 
Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
Ziggy (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
Luvdaislands (April 14-28 Rayon Hotel)
Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
Jim/Donna (April)
VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
Sweetness (April 15 to May 6 – tentative) 
Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
danap/dana - (April 2 to 27)
Bam - Brian an Marie (April 15 to 22 Fun Holiday) 
Homegirl - (March 31- April 10th,cliffs and beach)

----------


## wpyogi

UPDATED - feel free to copy/paste and add your name and dates if you will be in Negril in April (woo hoo)

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
Booger and Sandie (April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
Sam I Am (April sometime)
Lorax2 (April 28th at Idle Awhile)
Patricia (April 12-19)
Clarity and Hubbyman (April 18-28. First 2 nights - cliffs to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary (Tensing Pen?); 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 3 nights - somewhere affordable on the beach (white sands?); final 2 nights - Grand finale: Catcha Falling Star)
Stuckinusa (mid April)
Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm) 
Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
Ziggy (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
Luvdaislands (April 14-28 Rayon Hotel)
Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
Jim/Donna (April)
VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
Sweetness (April 15 to May 6 – tentative) 
Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
danap/dana - (April 2 to 27)
Bam - Brian an Marie (April 15 to 22 Fun Holiday) 
Homegirl - (March 31- April 10th,cliffs and beach) 
wpyogi - (April 23 - May 2, xtabi and kuyaba!!)

----------


## brasi

brasi  tentative late April/early May (workload allowing)

----------


## rasta ronnie

4-17 to 4-26  coco

----------


## Lorax2

UPDATED - feel free to copy/paste and add your name and dates if you will be in Negril in April (woo hoo)

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
Booger and Sandie (April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
Sam I Am (April sometime)
Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th-May 5th at Idle Awhile)
Patricia (April 12-19)
Clarity and Hubbyman (April 18-28. First 2 nights - cliffs to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary (Tensing Pen?); 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 3 nights - somewhere affordable on the beach (white sands?); final 2 nights - Grand finale: Catcha Falling Star)
Stuckinusa (mid April)
Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm) 
Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
Ziggy (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
Luvdaislands (April 14-28 Rayon Hotel)
Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
Jim/Donna (April)
VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
Sweetness (April 15 to May 6 – tentative) 
Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
danap/dana - (April 2 to 27)
Bam - Brian an Marie (April 15 to 22 Fun Holiday) 
Homegirl - (March 31- April 10th,cliffs and beach) 
wpyogi - (April 23 - May 2, xtabi and kuyaba!!)

----------


## SimonB1964

UPDATED - feel free to copy/paste and add your name and dates if you will be in Negril in April (woo hoo)

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
Booger and Sandie (April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
Sam I Am (April sometime)
Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th-May 5th at Idle Awhile)
Patricia (April 12-19)
Clarity and Hubbyman (April 18-28. First 2 nights - cliffs to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary (Tensing Pen?); 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 3 nights - somewhere affordable on the beach (white sands?); final 2 nights - Grand finale: Catcha Falling Star)
Stuckinusa (mid April)
Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm) 
Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
Ziggy (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
Luvdaislands (April 14-28 Rayon Hotel)
Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
Jim/Donna (April)
VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
Sweetness (April 15 to May 6 – tentative) 
Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
danap/dana - (April 2 to 27)
Bam - Brian an Marie (April 15 to 22 Fun Holiday) 
Homegirl - (March 31- April 10th,cliffs and beach) 
wpyogi - (April 23 - May 2, xtabi and kuyaba!!)
SimonB 1964 ( SeaStar Inn - April 6th-13th)

----------


## booger

Hey Brasi,
 Where you at man? Get you arse in on this roll call.

----------


## Jim-Donna

Member 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Join Date:May 2011
Location:Austin, Texas
Posts:439UPDATED - feel free to copy/paste and add your name and dates if you will be in Negril in April (woo hoo)

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
Booger and Sandie (April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
Sam I Am (April sometime)
Lorax2 (April 28th at Idle Awhile)
Patricia (April 12-19)
Clarity and Hubbyman (April 18-28. First 2 nights - cliffs to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary (Tensing Pen?); 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 3 nights - somewhere affordable on the beach (white sands?); final 2 nights - Grand finale: Catcha Falling Star)
Stuckinusa (mid April)
Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm) 
Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
Ziggy (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
Luvdaislands (April 14-28 Rayon Hotel)
Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
Sweetness (April 15 to May 6  tentative) 
Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)

----------


## Jim-Donna

So many people 
i have wanted to meet. Let the FUN begin~~~

----------


## SweetSue

Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24....

----------


## Delta

Delta and Daniel April 17 - 22 Rayon

----------


## marley9808

Yay Delta and Daniel!!!!!!

Clarity, you are next I have the faith!! Your moment is coming....my celebratory dance is on hold until you give the word, but it's ready to go!

----------


## SLP

April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's).

----------


## marley9808

UPDATED - feel free to copy/paste and add your name and dates if you will be in Negril in April (woo hoo)

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
Booger and Sandie (April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
Sam I Am (April sometime)
Lorax2 (April 28th at Idle Awhile)
Patricia (April 12-19)
Clarity and Hubbyman (April 18-28. First 2 nights - cliffs to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary (Tensing Pen?); 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 3 nights - somewhere affordable on the beach (white sands?); final 2 nights - Grand finale: Catcha Falling Star)
Stuckinusa (mid April)
Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm) 
Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
Ziggy (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
Luvdaislands (April 14-28 Rayon Hotel)
Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
Sweetness (April 15 to May 6 – tentative) 
Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's).

----------


## Clarity

> Yay Delta and Daniel!!!!!!
> 
> Clarity, you are next I have the faith!! Your moment is coming....my celebratory dance is on hold until you give the word, but it's ready to go!


Haha! Thanks Marley! My fingers are crossed!!! 

The list is of boardies going in April is really long and still growing! So awesome! 

It's funny I just noticed that everyone is staying at one, maybe _two_ places....

Meanwhile next to my name is a whole slew of places. "First we want to stay at _this_ hotel... then we're going to stay at _that_ hotel.. then we're going to move over to the _beach_.. and then we're going back to the _cliffs_" You'd think we're planning to visit Jamaica for a couple of MONTHS not 10 nights. Maybe I should consider simplifying our game plan a bit...lol! :Big Grin:

----------


## marley9808

Nah, I think if you are up for it, it is a great way to sample a lot of different places in one trip....but the problem is....there are so many to choose from, that's the real problem lol

----------


## Clarity

> Nah, I think if you are up for it, it is a great way to sample a lot of different places in one trip....but the problem is....there are so many to choose from, that's the real problem lol


EXACTLY! 
Well, I have 75 days to figure it all out  :Smile:

----------


## Delta

> Meanwhile next to my name is a whole slew of places. "First we want to stay at _this_ hotel... then we're going to stay at _that_ hotel.. then we're going to move over to the _beach_.. and then we're going back to the _cliffs_" You'd think we're planning to visit Jamaica for a couple of MONTHS not 10 nights. Maybe I should consider simplifying our game plan a bit...lol!


Don't change anything.  If it was just me I'd move around 3 days beach 2 cliffs but with this little guy, we staying put!!!

----------


## brasi

UPDATED - feel free to copy/paste and add your name and dates if you will be in Negril in April (woo hoo)

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
Booger and Sandie (April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
Sam I Am (April sometime)
Lorax2 (April 28th at Idle Awhile)
Patricia (April 12-19)
Clarity and Hubbyman (April 18-28. First 2 nights - cliffs to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary (Tensing Pen?); 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 3 nights - somewhere affordable on the beach (white sands?); final 2 nights - Grand finale: Catcha Falling Star)
Stuckinusa (mid April)
Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm)
Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
Ziggy (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
Luvdaislands (April 14-28 Rayon Hotel)
Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
Sweetness (April 15 to May 6  tentative)
Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's). 
Brasi - (April 19-April 29) - Cliff / beach   (it's onnnnnnnnn)

----------


## Tawnee2

UPDATED - feel free to copy/paste and add your name and dates if you will be in Negril in April (woo hoo)

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
 Booger and Sandie (April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
 Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
 Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
 Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
 Sam I Am (April sometime)
 Lorax2 (April 28th at Idle Awhile)
 Patricia (April 12-19)
 Clarity and Hubbyman (April 18-28. First 2 nights - cliffs to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary (Tensing Pen?); 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 3 nights - somewhere affordable on the beach (white sands?); final 2 nights - Grand finale: Catcha Falling Star)
 Stuckinusa (mid April)
 Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
 Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm)
 Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
 Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
 Ziggy (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
 Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
 Luvdaislands (April 14-28 Rayon Hotel)
 Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
 Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
 Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
 VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
 Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
 Sweetness (April 15 to May 6 – tentative)
 Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
 SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
 Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
 SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's). 
Brasi - (April 19-April 29) - Cliff / beach (it's onnnnnnnnn) 
Tawnee - (April 26-May11) - birthday bash at Sea Star on April 28

----------


## marley9808

OMG!!!! Awesome!
It's going to be one hell of an April
Also, I had already discussed with a few others about taking a great boardie day trip with our good friend Chicken and his Magic Bus (seats about 20 or more) www.Chickensmagicbus.com
So far, we had discussed going early in the week, probably Tuesday April 24th, for a trip out to YS Falls and the Pelican Bar (we of course can discuss / modify the date and trip destinations with any who are interested)
So far for that list I have:
Shauna  and Raul (Marley & Ralonzo)
Booger and Sandie
Clarity and Hubby-man
Luvsdaislands
Steve & Jacky – spottycatz


Any one else interested? Just add your name to the list. I have already told Chicken about our plans but once we get closer and have a total number, I can let you know what kind of deal I have made for us all. It will be a fun day for sure! So looking forward to meeting all of you!

----------


## brasi

I'd tentatively like to be on the Chicken trip...tx!

----------


## MoFromMonroe

UPDATED - feel free to copy/paste and add your name and dates if you will be in Negril in April (woo hoo)

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
Booger and Sandie (April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
Sam I Am (April sometime)
Lorax2 (April 28th at Idle Awhile)
Patricia (April 12-19)
Clarity and Hubbyman (April 18-28. First 2 nights - cliffs to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary (Tensing Pen?); 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 3 nights - somewhere affordable on the beach (white sands?); final 2 nights - Grand finale: Catcha Falling Star)
Stuckinusa (mid April)
Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm)
Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
Ziggy (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
Luvdaislands (April 14-28 Rayon Hotel)
Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
Sweetness (April 15 to May 6 – tentative)
Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's). 
Brasi - (April 19-April 29) - Cliff / beach (it's onnnnnnnnn) 
Tawnee - (April 26-May11) - birthday bash at Sea Star on April 28
MofromMonroe-Mo and Bob (Apr 20-29)-CCLP

----------


## MoFromMonroe

I added husband and I to the list.  Trying to get him to commit to the bus trip too.  This will be our 11th trip and I think it is time to to get off our a$$#es and see something other than Negril.  What do you think??

----------


## marley9808

Yes Mo! And if I would pick any trip to be my first it would surely be this one....plus with a fun bunch and a magic bus, how could you go wrong!!!

Brasi, I got you down (tentatively)! Woo hoo!

----------


## MoFromMonroe

Well that didn't take long.  We are in for the bus trip. Thanks for planning it Marley.  
Mo and Bob

----------


## marley9808

Also, I had already discussed with a few others about taking a great boardie day trip with our good friend Chicken and his Magic Bus (seats about 20 or more) www.Chickensmagicbus.com
So far, we had discussed going early in the week, probably Tuesday April 24th, for a trip out to YS Falls and the Pelican Bar (we of course can discuss / modify the date and trip destinations with any who are interested)
So far for that list I have:
Shauna  and Raul (Marley & Ralonzo)
Booger and Sandie
Clarity and Hubby-man
Luvsdaislands
Steve & Jacky – spottycatz
Brasi (tentatively)
MoFromMonroe and Husband Bob


Any one else interested? Just add your name to the list. I have already told Chicken about our plans but once we get closer and have a total number, I can let you know what kind of deal I have made for us all. It will be a fun day for sure! So looking forward to meeting all of you!

----------


## marley9808

> well that didn't take long.  We are in for the bus trip. Thanks for planning it marley.  
> Mo and bob


sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lorax2

UPDATED - feel free to copy/paste and add your name and dates if you will be in Negril in April (woo hoo)

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
Booger and Sandie (April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
Sam I Am (April sometime)
Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th to May 5th at Idle Awhile)
Patricia (April 12-19)
Clarity and Hubbyman (April 18-28. First 2 nights - cliffs to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary (Tensing Pen?); 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 3 nights - somewhere affordable on the beach (white sands?); final 2 nights - Grand finale: Catcha Falling Star)
Stuckinusa (mid April)
Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm)
Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
Ziggy (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
Luvdaislands (April 14-28 Rayon Hotel)
Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
Sweetness (April 15 to May 6 – tentative)
Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's). 
Brasi - (April 19-April 29) - Cliff / beach (it's onnnnnnnnn) 
Tawnee - (April 26-May11) - birthday bash at Sea Star on April 28
MofromMonroe-Mo and Bob (Apr 20-29)-CCLP

----------


## danap

can someone add my name to list ? have no idea how to cut and paste,,,,danap-[april 2-29 ]

----------


## marley9808

UPDATED - feel free to copy/paste and add your name and dates if you will be in Negril in April (woo hoo)

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
Booger and Sandie (April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
Sam I Am (April sometime)
Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th to May 5th at Idle Awhile)
Patricia (April 12-19)
Clarity and Hubbyman (April 18-28. First 2 nights - cliffs to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary (Tensing Pen?); 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 3 nights - somewhere affordable on the beach (white sands?); final 2 nights - Grand finale: Catcha Falling Star)
Stuckinusa (mid April)
Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm)
Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
Ziggy (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
Luvdaislands (April 14-28 Rayon Hotel)
Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
Sweetness (April 15 to May 6 – tentative)
Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's). 
Brasi - (April 19-April 29) - Cliff / beach (it's onnnnnnnnn) 
Tawnee - (April 26-May11) - birthday bash at Sea Star on April 28
MofromMonroe-Mo and Bob (Apr 20-29)-CCLP
danap April 2-29

----------


## marley9808

Also, I had already discussed with a few others about taking a great boardie day trip with our good friend Chicken and his Magic Bus (seats about 20 or more) www.Chickensmagicbus.com
So far, we had discussed going early in the week, probably Tuesday April 24th, for a trip out to YS Falls and the Pelican Bar (we of course can discuss / modify the date and trip destinations with any who are interested)
So far for that list I have:
Shauna  and Raul (Marley & Ralonzo)
Booger and Sandie
Clarity and Hubby-man
Luvsdaislands
Steve & Jacky – spottycatz
Brasi (tentatively)
MoFromMonroe and Husband Bob


Any one else interested? Just add your name to the list. I have already told Chicken about our plans but once we get closer and have a total number, I can let you know what kind of deal I have made for us all. It will be a fun day for sure! So looking forward to meeting all of you!

----------


## SweetSue

I would like to meet some to the people who obviously love Negril as much as I do.  I probably have met some of you and just didn't know it.  If I can get it together, the bus trip or some other boardie event would be a good place to start.  IN the meantime, PEACE!

----------


## Joe Trinidad

> Ok now we just need Sweetness, PGW, Brasi and Manda....and then maybe we could see a trip with ALL of the Negril.com TR All-Stars!
> Oh and we have to have Patty and Joe back for the Calendar shoot! LOL
> Oh and of course we will need Sprat to photograph it all
> 
> Oh wouldn't that be something!


If I could I would.. LOL Now that would be a blast, but that would mean leaving my man jewels in ransom at home... (wondering if I can purchase temporary man jewels in Negril).. Hummmm.

----------


## indybob

Marley9808...Please add Bob and Cindy to the bus trip. 
thanks!!

----------


## Jim-Donna

April is going to be BIG FUN!!~~~ If you see Jim and I give us a SHOUT out!~~We would love to meet you in person. Come on SWEETNESS!!~~~and ICEBOX LADY!!(You brining any of your fun friends?) I have been wanting to meet you for a LONG TIME.. Clairty and Marley you too.!!  :Big Grin: 
Sorry we will not be doing the bus trip. We are coming from Treasure Beach.

----------


## indybob

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
Booger and Sandie (April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
Sam I Am (April sometime)
Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th to May 5th at Idle Awhile)
Patricia (April 12-19)
Clarity and Hubbyman (April 18-28. First 2 nights - cliffs to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary (Tensing Pen?); 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 3 nights - somewhere affordable on the beach (white sands?); final 2 nights - Grand finale: Catcha Falling Star)
Stuckinusa (mid April)
Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm)
Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
Ziggy (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
Luvdaislands (April 14-28 Rayon Hotel)
Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
Sweetness (April 15 to May 6 – tentative)
Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's).
Brasi - (April 19-April 29) - Cliff / beach (it's onnnnnnnnn)
Tawnee - (April 26-May11) - birthday bash at Sea Star on April 28
MofromMonroe-Mo and Bob (Apr 20-29)-CCLP 
IndyBob & Cindy (April 20-30th)

----------


## marley9808

> Marley9808...Please add Bob and Cindy to the bus trip. 
> thanks!!


Woo hoo! I sure will!

----------


## marley9808

> April is going to be BIG FUN!!~~~ If you see Jim and I give us a SHOUT out!~~We would love to meet you in person. Come on SWEETNESS!!~~~and ICEBOX LADY!!(You brining any of your fun friends?) I have been wanting to meet you for a LONG TIME.. Clairty and Marley you too.!! 
> Sorry we will not be doing the bus trip. We are coming from Treasure Beach.


Can't wait to meet you both as well! You sure said it, April is going to be awesome, I am so excited. We are going to have a blast at that Boardie Bash for sure!

----------


## marley9808

Also, I had already discussed with a few others about taking a great boardie day trip with our good friend Chicken and his Magic Bus (seats about 20 or more) www.Chickensmagicbus.com
So far, we had discussed going early in the week, probably Tuesday April 24th, for a trip out to YS Falls and the Pelican Bar (we of course can discuss / modify the date and trip destinations with any who are interested)
So far for that list I have:
Shauna  and Raul (Marley & Ralonzo)
Booger and Sandie
Clarity and Hubby-man
Luvsdaislands
Steve & Jacky – spottycatz
Brasi (tentatively)
MoFromMonroe and Husband Bob
Bob and Cindy (indybob)


Any one else interested? Just add your name to the list. I have already told Chicken about our plans but once we get closer and have a total number, I can let you know what kind of deal I have made for us all. It will be a fun day for sure! So looking forward to meeting all of you!

----------


## Tex

Hey Marley, My Wife & I will be they the last week of April. We are newbies to Negril & will see you at Broadie Bash. We always got to St.Thomas Or Cabo San Lucas for Sammy Hagars Birthday bash in October. This year we wanted to try a new beach & heard Negril has the best beach.

----------


## marley9808

Hi Tex! I just answered your question about April and the Boardie bash on the other thread

Great to have you on board for April! I look forward to meeting you and the wife!
You will love Negril!

----------


## spottycatz

Hey Bob and Cindy, you beat me to it, was gonna tell you about this trip.
Brilliant you're up for it, hahahaha, this is going to be mad!

----------


## copper350

Hello Guys,
Wanted to do somethg different, but Negril keeps calling me and I've made my home at the Sea star Inn.
Count me in!!!!!!
I will be at the Sea Star Inn April 22- April 30, I want to be on the chicken bus!!!!lol
Always wanted to go to Ys and pelican.

----------


## rastalady

My husband and I , who are new to the board, will be there April 7th- 14th. We will be staying at The Grand Pineapple for our first time there.
Our first time to Jamaica was in 2004 we stayed at Point Village
2005 we went to Club Ambiace in Runnaway Bay and it was nice but we decided that we would always go to Negril after that.
2006 Merrils II
2007 & 2008 Sunset at the Palms
2009 White Sands
We had a wedding so we didn't make it in 2010 and had to visit family in 2011. I feel like it has been years since I have gone to Jamaica
to "Rejuvenate my Soul". I hope to meet some of you.

----------


## marley9808

Also, I had already discussed with a few others about taking a great boardie day trip with our good friend Chicken and his Magic Bus (seats about 20 or more) www.Chickensmagicbus.com
So far, we had discussed going early in the week, probably Tuesday April 24th, for a trip out to YS Falls and the Pelican Bar (we of course can discuss / modify the date and trip destinations with any who are interested)
So far for that list I have:
Shauna  and Raul (Marley & Ralonzo)
Booger and Sandie
Clarity and Hubby-man
Luvsdaislands
Steve & Jacky – spottycatz
Brasi (tentatively)
MoFromMonroe and Husband Bob
Bob and Cindy (indybob)



Any one else interested? Just add your name to the list. I have already told Chicken about our plans but once we get closer and have a total number, I can let you know what kind of deal I have made for us all. It will be a fun day for sure! So looking forward to meeting all of you!

----------


## marley9808

UPDATED - feel free to copy/paste and add your name and dates if you will be in Negril in April (woo hoo)

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
Booger and Sandie (April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
Sam I Am (April sometime)
Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th to May 5th at Idle Awhile)
Patricia (April 12-19)
Clarity and Hubbyman (April 18-28. First 2 nights - cliffs to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary (Tensing Pen?); 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 3 nights - somewhere affordable on the beach (white sands?); final 2 nights - Grand finale: Catcha Falling Star)
Stuckinusa (mid April)
Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm)
Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
Ziggy (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
Luvdaislands (April 14-28 Rayon Hotel)
Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
Sweetness (April 15 to May 6 – tentative)
Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's). 
Brasi - (April 19-April 29) - Cliff / beach (it's onnnnnnnnn) 
Tawnee - (April 26-May11) - birthday bash at Sea Star on April 28
MofromMonroe-Mo and Bob (Apr 20-29)-CCLP
Tex and Wife - Last week of April
Copper350- April 22-30 Seastar Inn
Rastalady and husband -April 7-14 Grand Pineapple

----------


## marley9808

> Hello Guys,
> Wanted to do somethg different, but Negril keeps calling me and I've made my home at the Sea star Inn.
> Count me in!!!!!!
> I will be at the Sea Star Inn April 22- April 30, I want to be on the chicken bus!!!!lol
> Always wanted to go to Ys and pelican.


Hey copper350, I have got you down! Looking forward to meeting you!!

----------


## copper350

Hello Marley,
Looking frwd to meeting all of you that will be there when I'm there. For years I've been asking for advice and sharing it would be nice to put a face to the names.
See you soon.
I wish I knew how to put a timer on my page, but I never seem to get it right!
Tues the 24th sounds great to me for boardie trip........
I hope that the weather is good and the price is right!lol
I also hope to meet Gerry123 we will be at the Sea Star at the same time.
Also Tawnee birthday Bash I can't wait to meet you as well bcuz I will be at the one love concert series that night at the Sea Star.
Didn't think that I will be coming solo, but glad I am.
Hooking up with some friends when I get home.
Luvs I would love to meet you as well, we're coming from the same area.
Soon Come!
Copper

----------


## marley9808

Hey copper, see if this thread helps you with the ticker
http://negril.com/forum/showthread.p...ntdown-tickers

----------


## Rasta Stan

We are going March 28- till May 5th so we are there for the whole month of April....yipee.
Just got to book a hotel now.

----------


## booger

> Hello Guys,
> Wanted to do somethg different, but Negril keeps calling me and I've made my home at the Sea star Inn.
> Count me in!!!!!!
> I will be at the Sea Star Inn April 22- April 30, I want to be on the chicken bus!!!!lol
> Always wanted to go to Ys and pelican.


Hey Copper,
 You are checking in when Sandie and I are checking out. However, we will just be down the street, literally so I'm sure we will cross paths. Check out our day trip on the following Tuesday and let us know if you are in. Marley is making that one happen, however it's a day to YS and Pelican and a few boardies are already in.

Rasta Stan is in too! I see all sorts of great boardies in town when we are. Better be on my best behavior. lol!

----------


## brasi

Booger: will you show me how to drink? First timer...I am a newb with alcohol...

I'm clicked.

----------


## marley9808

> Hey Copper,
>  You are checking in when Sandie and I are checking out. However, we will just be down the street, literally so I'm sure we will cross paths. Check out our day trip on the following Tuesday and let us know if you are in. Marley is making that one happen, however it's a day to YS and Pelican and a few boardies are already in.
> 
> Rasta Stan is in too! I see all sorts of great boardies in town when we are. Better be on my best behavior. lol!



I have already added copper to the day trip!

----------


## Juli

Juli- April 17th-May 2nd.... Home Sweet Home

----------


## copper350

Hello Marley, I tried with the copy and paste with the ticker that you sent to me, but I think that i:m doing somethg wrg.............lol
It didn't wrk....................lol

----------


## marley9808

Hey copper I will pm you and see if I can help out!

----------


## Queenie

b there

----------


## brasi

UPDATED - feel free to copy/paste and add your name and dates if you will be in Negril in April (woo hoo)

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
Booger and Sandie (April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
Sam I Am (April sometime)
Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th to May 5th at Idle Awhile)
Patricia (April 12-19)
Clarity and Hubbyman (April 18-28. First 2 nights - cliffs to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary (Tensing Pen?); 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 3 nights - somewhere affordable on the beach (white sands?); final 2 nights - Grand finale: Catcha Falling Star)
Stuckinusa (mid April)
Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm)
Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
Ziggy (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
Luvdaislands (April 14-28 Rayon Hotel)
Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
Sweetness (April 15 to May 6 – tentative)
Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's).
Brasi - (April 18-April 29) - Cliff / Belmont/ Beach 
Tawnee - (April 26-May11) - birthday bash at Sea Star on April 28
MofromMonroe-Mo and Bob (Apr 20-29)-CCLP
Tex and Wife - Last week of April
Copper350- April 22-30 Seastar Inn
Rastalady and husband -April 7-14 Grand Pineapple 
Juli April 17-May 2 Home Sweet Home
Queenie

----------


## copper350

Hello marley,
 You are really good with this stuff, I am like a 2yr old.
I read directions and everythg , it just doesn"t wrk for me, but I'll keep trying................lol

----------


## marley9808

I sent you a private message copper

----------


## Luvsdaislands

I have date change, it is now... April 13-29, 2012

----------


## JitterBug

april 4 to 14. bringing a newbie . . .

----------


## rasta ronnie

*UPDATED 2-8-12*    feel free to copy/paste and add your name and dates if you will be in Negril in April (woo hoo)
Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
Booger and Sandie (April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
Sam I Am (April sometime)
Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th to May 5th at Idle Awhile)
Patricia (April 12-19)
Clarity and Hubbyman (April 18-28. First 2 nights - cliffs to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary (Tensing Pen?); 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 3 nights - somewhere affordable on the beach (white sands?); final 2 nights - Grand finale: Catcha Falling Star)
Stuckinusa (mid April)
Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm)
Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
Ziggy (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
Luvdaislands (April 14-28 Rayon Hotel)
Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
Sweetness (April 15 to May 6 – tentative)
Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's).
Brasi - (April 18-April 29) - Cliff / Belmont/ Beach 
Tawnee - (April 26-May11) - birthday bash at Sea Star on April 28
MofromMonroe-Mo and Bob (Apr 20-29)-CCLP
Tex and Wife - Last week of April
Copper350- April 22-30 Seastar Inn
Rastalady and husband -April 7-14 Grand Pineapple 
Juli April 17-May 2 Home Sweet Home
Queenie
Rasta Ronnie  17 to 19 xtabie   20-26 Coco

----------


## Rasta Stan

Time to bump this back to the front again , don't want to miss any peeps.

We are booked for 38 nights in Negril (4hotels total = 3beach and one cliffs)
Thanks to Susan at Negril Onestop for all the help, a real pro travel agent who knows Negril inside and out .

----------


## marley9808

Also, I had already discussed with a few others about taking a great boardie day trip with our good friend Chicken and his Magic Bus (seats about 20 or more) www.Chickensmagicbus.com
So far, we had discussed going early in the week, probably Tuesday April 24th, for a trip out to YS Falls and the Pelican Bar (we of course can discuss / modify the date and trip destinations with any who are interested)
So far for that list I have:
Shauna  and Raul (Marley & Ralonzo)
Booger and Sandie
Clarity and Hubby-man
Luvsdaislands
Steve & Jacky – spottycatz
Brasi (tentatively)
MoFromMonroe and Husband Bob
Bob and Cindy (indybob)



Any one else interested? Just add your name to the list. I have already told Chicken about our plans but once we get closer and have a total number, I can let you know what kind of deal I have made for us all. It will be a fun day for sure! So looking forward to meeting all of you!

So the deal will be $30 per person for the bus ride. We will have to pay the entry fee at YS Falls which is $15 and then we will also have to arrange the boat ride to the pelican bar which is typically $10-20, so we will be looking at around $65-70 per person for the whole trip I would say.
Right now we have 14 people on the list, the bus can hold 20 comfortably, so if anyone else is interested feel free to add your name to the list!

----------


## brasi

Thanks for hooking this up...sounds awesome...

----------


## marley9808

No problem! It WILL be awesome! lol

Can't wait!

----------


## tfw73

I am so jealous I won't be there in April!

----------


## Luvsdaislands

The bus tour is gonna be fun!!!

----------


## luvjabd

Put me as a maybe for April and for sure if I am there around the bus trip time, I want to be included!!!

----------


## Kentroy

Mmm, nobody at Sea Wind?

Posted on the old board and several of the "old" names fail me at the moment, but will be flying out of Bmore and staying at Sea Wind Resort April 16th - May 5th or thereabouts...me and my little one (4 year old son).

----------


## HoneyBadger

Just hit the button for April 8th thru 15th! Staying for the first time at Fun Holiday - first time at a "semi-budget hotel" - going with my 17 year old son - he is super excited to go!

----------


## luvjabd

"Should" be arriving on 4:20....nice date for arrival, dont?

----------


## matt007

Staying at my friends yard next to Grand Pineapple,  April 2-13th called caribbean Delight, Owner Ann-Deta Forrester.
Matt Jo N Youth (aka Bryce)

Flower show Easter Sunday Black River great Am 1/2 day trip. Great JA scene food/music. and then a Short hop to middle quarters for hot pepper  shrimp. Fish and bammy @ border(St eliz/Westmoreland) on way home. YUM!
Peace!!!!!!!!!

----------


## pknied

We will be there April 2nd - April 13th.
Staying at Coco!!!

We missed last year after 5 years in a row...thought I was going to die!  Very excited to be going back...greatest place on earth!

----------


## brasi

luvjabd clicked. LOL  

Marley/computer keyboard 1
Luvjabd   0

----------


## 1batch

Margo and I will be at CoCo the 18th leaving on the 29th.

----------


## luvjabd

> luvjabd clicked. LOL  
> 
> Marley/computer keyboard 1
> Luvjabd   0


I gotta talk to the boss first and I just got home Monday, lmao!!! I am trying to think of an excuse....wedding, graduation, sickness.......any suggestions?

----------


## marley9808

> "Should" be arriving on 4:20....nice date for arrival, dont?


YES!!!! I love it
The way you say, don't? at the end made me laugh.....I heard so many of my Jamaican friends just then  :Smile:

----------


## marley9808

> luvjabd clicked. LOL  
> 
> Marley/computer keyboard 1
> Luvjabd   0


Woo Hoo! 
Ok...who should I set my sights on next! lol

----------


## marley9808

> I gotta talk to the boss first and I just got home Monday, lmao!!! I am trying to think of an excuse....wedding, graduation, sickness.......any suggestions?


Yes!
1) Boardie day trip on the Chicken bus lol
2) Boardie bash

Will he not go for that? Those are 2 GREAT reasons if you ask me LOL

----------


## marley9808

*UPDATED 2-15-12*    feel free to copy/paste and add your name and dates if you will be in Negril in April (woo hoo)

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
Booger and Sandie (April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
Sam I Am (April sometime)
Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th to May 5th at Idle Awhile)
Patricia (April 12-19)
Clarity and Hubbyman (April 18-28. First 2 nights - cliffs to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary (Tensing Pen?); 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 3 nights - somewhere affordable on the beach (white sands?); final 2 nights - Grand finale: Catcha Falling Star)
Stuckinusa (mid April)
Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm)
Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
Ziggy (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
Luvdaislands (April 14-28 Rayon Hotel)
Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
Sweetness (April 15 to May 6 – tentative)
Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's).
Brasi - (April 18-April 29) - Cliff / Belmont/ Beach 
Tawnee - (April 26-May11) - birthday bash at Sea Star on April 28
MofromMonroe-Mo and Bob (Apr 20-29)-CCLP
Tex and Wife - Last week of April
Copper350- April 22-30 Seastar Inn
Rastalady and husband -April 7-14 Grand Pineapple 
Juli April 17-May 2 Home Sweet Home
Queenie
Rasta Ronnie  17 to 19 xtabie   20-26 Coco
Luvjabad Tentatively 4-20 
Kentroy and son April 16-May 5  Sea Wind Resort
HoneyBadger – April 8-15 Fun Holiday
Matt0007 – April 2-13  Caribbean Delight
Pknied  - April 2-13 Coco La Palm

----------


## marley9808

Also, I had already discussed with a few others about taking a great boardie day trip with our good friend Chicken and his Magic Bus (seats about 20 or more) www.Chickensmagicbus.com
So far, we had discussed going early in the week, probably Tuesday April 24th, for a trip out to YS Falls and the Pelican Bar (we of course can discuss / modify the date and trip destinations with any who are interested)
So far for that list I have:
Shauna  and Raul (Marley & Ralonzo)
Booger and Sandie
Clarity and Hubby-man
Luvsdaislands
Steve & Jacky – spottycatz
Brasi (tentatively)
MoFromMonroe and Husband Bob
Bob and Cindy (indybob)
luvjabad (tentatively)


Any one else interested? Just add your name to the list. I have already told Chicken about our plans but once we get closer and have a total number, I can let you know what kind of deal I have made for us all. It will be a fun day for sure! So looking forward to meeting all of you!

So the deal will be $30 per person for the bus ride. We will have to pay the entry fee at YS Falls which is $15 and then we will also have to arrange the boat ride to the pelican bar which is typically $10-20, so we will be looking at around $65-70 per person for the whole trip I would say.
Right now we have 14 people on the list, the bus can hold 20 comfortably, so if anyone else is interested feel free to add your name to the list!

----------


## brasi

Luvjabd: I will be marrying my Jamaican princess this December. Patty Sather and Joe Trinidad will be standing up for me.

My engagement party is at Seastar on 4/20.  You're invited!




_,giggle._

----------


## luvjabd

> Luvjabd: I will be marrying my Jamaican princess this December. Patty Sather and Joe Trinidad will be standing up for me.
> 
> My engagement party is at Seastar on 4/20.  You're invited!
> 
> _,giggle._


Yay Partayyyyyyyyy!!!!

----------


## danap

can some one that knows how to cut and paste add my name to april roll call
                           danap  april 2-30        thanks,,,

----------


## Jim-Donna

brasi....you BAD!

----------


## brasi

*UPDATED 2-15-12 4:23 pm LOL*  feel free to copy/paste and add your name and dates if you will be in Negril in April (woo hoo)

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
Booger and Sandie (April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
Sam I Am (April sometime)
Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th to May 5th at Idle Awhile)
Patricia (April 12-19)
Clarity and Hubbyman (April 18-28. First 2 nights - cliffs to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary (Tensing Pen?); 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 3 nights - somewhere affordable on the beach (white sands?); final 2 nights - Grand finale: Catcha Falling Star)
Stuckinusa (mid April)
Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm)
Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
Ziggy (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
Luvdaislands (April 14-28 Rayon Hotel)
Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
Sweetness (April 15 to May 6 – tentative)
Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's).
Brasi - (April 18-April 29) - Cliff / Belmont/ Beach
Tawnee - (April 26-May11) - birthday bash at Sea Star on April 28
MofromMonroe-Mo and Bob (Apr 20-29)-CCLP
Tex and Wife - Last week of April
Copper350- April 22-30 Seastar Inn
Rastalady and husband -April 7-14 Grand Pineapple
Juli April 17-May 2 Home Sweet Home
Queenie
Rasta Ronnie 17 to 19 xtabie 20-26 Coco
Luvjabad Tentatively 4-20 
Kentroy and son April 16-May 5 Sea Wind Resort
HoneyBadger – April 8-15 Fun Holiday
Matt0007 – April 2-13 Caribbean Delight
Pknied - April 2-13 Coco La Palm 
danap April 2-30

----------


## maddiedog

Newbie/Lurker to the Board,  but not to Negril~April 7-14, Fun Holiday, sue and Kevin

----------


## matt007

> Staying at my friends yard next to Grand Pineapple,  April 2-13th called caribbean Delight, Owner Ann-Deta Forrester.
> Matt Jo N Youth (aka Bryce)
> 
> Update-Flower show Easter Monday April 9 Independence Park. Black River great Am 1/2 day trip. Great JA scene food/music. and then a Short hop to middle quarters for hot pepper  shrimp. Fish and bammy @ border(St eliz/Westmoreland) on way home. YUM!
> Peace!!!!!!!!!


 *

----------


## Rasta Stan

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
 Booger and Sandie (April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
 Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
 Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
 Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
 Sam I Am (April sometime)
 Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th to May 5th at Idle Awhile)
 Patricia (April 12-19)
 Clarity and Hubbyman (April 18-28. First 2 nights - cliffs to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary (Tensing Pen?); 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 3 nights - somewhere affordable on the beach (white sands?); final 2 nights - Grand finale: Catcha Falling Star)
 Stuckinusa (mid April)
 Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
 Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm)
 Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
 Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
 Ziggy (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
 Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
 Luvdaislands (April 14-28 Rayon Hotel)
 Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
 Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
 Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
 VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
 Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
 Sweetness (April 15 to May 6 – tentative)
 Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
 SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
 Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
 SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's).
 Brasi - (April 18-April 29) - Cliff / Belmont/ Beach
 Tawnee - (April 26-May11) - birthday bash at Sea Star on April 28
 MofromMonroe-Mo and Bob (Apr 20-29)-CCLP
 Tex and Wife - Last week of April
 Copper350- April 22-30 Seastar Inn
 Rastalady and husband -April 7-14 Grand Pineapple
 Juli April 17-May 2 Home Sweet Home
 Queenie
 Rasta Ronnie 17 to 19 xtabie 20-26 Coco
 Luvjabad Tentatively 4-20 
 Kentroy and son April 16-May 5 Sea Wind Resort
 HoneyBadger – April 8-15 Fun Holiday
 Matt0007 – April 2-13 Caribbean Delight
 Pknied - April 2-13 Coco La Palm 
danap April 2-30 
Rasta Stan and Betty Boop March 28 - May 5  Coco-Sea Star-BarB-Barn-Sea Splash- Coco

----------


## Jim-Donna

Do NOT forget the boardie bash!! Last friday in April. Do we have a time?

----------


## marley9808

As far as I know we don't have details yet about the Boardie Bash time or location.....just the date April 27th
But no matter when or where....I am THERE!!!
 :Smile:

----------


## brasi

Just announced:

*Marley9808 Appointed by Prime Minister Portia Simpson-Miller*

Jamaica, WEST INDIES - In an unusual move, the Jamaican government has appointed a US citizen to it's Tourist Board, nominating Marley9808 as Vice-Chair for April bookings until further notice. The post comes with a $456,789J salary, representing approximately 10% of the cash flow she has generated for Jamaica since late January 2012.

Coincidentally, Marley9808 is also the first person ever with numbers as part of her name attached to the position.

"We were perusing Negril.com one night," said Jamaican Prime Minister Portia Simpson-Miller, "and we saw that approximately 125 people have changed their minds about traveling to Jamaica in April due to this amazing woman. So we made the move."

Other state-sponsored benefits as part of her compensation package: a scooter, unlimited fresh squeezed OJ and a generous bar tab at The Jungle Nite Club.

-Reuters
#

_...satire..._

----------


## marley9808

I am so honored to be appointed to this prestigious position.  It is my promise to Jamaica, it's citizens, and to all tourists worldwide who may (or may not) be considering Jamaica as a travel destination in April, that I will hold this position with the utmost priority and responsibility. I hope you know how great my passion for travel to Negril in April truly is. As a testiment to that I will be offering my full earnings from this position to fund all of the trips I can for boardies who have not yet booked their April trips! I also want you to know that I plan to make good use of all the benefits that my position affords me!
Hope to see you all at the Boardie Bash, on the Chicken Bus, or at Bentleys.....or all 3!
See you in Negril in April.....look for me and also my husband Raul (The President of Smooth Headed International Travelers) 

 :Smile:

----------


## Tattoo

sea star from 4-3 to 5-2  :Big Grin:

----------


## marley9808

*UPDATED 2-16-12 8:44pm LOL*  feel free to copy/paste and add your name and dates if you will be in Negril in April (woo hoo)

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
Booger and Sandie (April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
Sam I Am (April sometime)
Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th to May 5th at Idle Awhile)
Patricia (April 12-19)
Clarity and Hubbyman (April 18-28. First 2 nights - cliffs to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary (Tensing Pen?); 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 3 nights - somewhere affordable on the beach (white sands?); final 2 nights - Grand finale: Catcha Falling Star)
Stuckinusa (mid April)
Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm)
Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
Ziggy (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
Luvdaislands (April 14-28 Rayon Hotel)
Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
Sweetness (April 15 to May 6 – tentative)
Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's).
Brasi - (April 18-April 29) - Cliff / Belmont/ Beach
Tawnee - (April 26-May11) - birthday bash at Sea Star on April 28
MofromMonroe-Mo and Bob (Apr 20-29)-CCLP
Tex and Wife - Last week of April
Copper350- April 22-30 Seastar Inn
Rastalady and husband -April 7-14 Grand Pineapple
Juli April 17-May 2 Home Sweet Home
Queenie
Rasta Ronnie 17 to 19 xtabie 20-26 Coco
Luvjabad Tentatively 4-20 
Kentroy and son April 16-May 5 Sea Wind Resort
HoneyBadger – April 8-15 Fun Holiday
Matt0007 – April 2-13 Caribbean Delight
Pknied - April 2-13 Coco La Palm 
danap April 2-30
Rasta Stan and Betty Boop March 28 - May 5  Coco-Sea Star-BarB-Barn-Sea Splash- Coco
Tattoo - 4-3 to 5-2 - SeaStar

----------


## Denise

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
 Booger and Sandie (April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
 Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
 Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
 Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
 Sam I Am (April sometime)
 Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th to May 5th at Idle Awhile)
 Patricia (April 12-19)
 Clarity and Hubbyman (April 18-28. First 2 nights - cliffs to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary (Tensing Pen?); 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 3 nights - somewhere affordable on the beach (white sands?); final 2 nights - Grand finale: Catcha Falling Star)
 Stuckinusa (mid April)
 Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
 Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm)
 Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
 Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
 Ziggy (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
 Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
 Luvdaislands (April 14-28 Rayon Hotel)
 Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
 Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
 Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
 VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
 Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
 Sweetness (April 15 to May 6  tentative)
 Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
 SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
 Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
 SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's).
 Brasi - (April 18-April 29) - Cliff / Belmont/ Beach
 Tawnee - (April 26-May11) - birthday bash at Sea Star on April 28
 MofromMonroe-Mo and Bob (Apr 20-29)-CCLP
 Tex and Wife - Last week of April
 Copper350- April 22-30 Seastar Inn
 Rastalady and husband -April 7-14 Grand Pineapple
 Juli April 17-May 2 Home Sweet Home
 Queenie
 Rasta Ronnie 17 to 19 xtabie 20-26 Coco
 Luvjabad Tentatively 4-20 
 Kentroy and son April 16-May 5 Sea Wind Resort
 HoneyBadger  April 8-15 Fun Holiday
 Matt0007  April 2-13 Caribbean Delight
 Pknied - April 2-13 Coco La Palm 
danap April 2-30
 Rasta Stan and Betty Boop March 28 - May 5 Coco-Sea Star-BarB-Barn-Sea Splash- Coco
 Tattoo - 4-3 to 5-2 - SeaStar 
 Denise & Mike-April 16-29/Home Sweet Home

----------


## spottycatz

UPDATED 2-17-12 6:27am LOL feel free to copy/paste and add your name and dates if you 



Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
 Booger and Sandie (April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
 Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
 Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
 Sam I Am (April sometime)
 Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th to May 5th at Idle Awhile)
 Patricia (April 12-19)
 Clarity and Hubbyman (April 18-28. First 2 nights - cliffs to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary (Tensing Pen?); 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 3 nights - somewhere affordable on the beach (white sands?); final 2 nights - Grand finale: Catcha Falling Star)
 Stuckinusa (mid April)
 Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
 Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm)
 Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
 Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
 Ziggy (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
 Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
 Luvdaislands (April 14-28 Rayon Hotel)
 Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
 Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
 Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
 VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
 Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
 Sweetness (April 15 to May 6 – tentative)
 Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
 SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
 Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
 SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's).
 Brasi - (April 18-April 29) - Cliff / Belmont/ Beach
 Tawnee - (April 26-May11) - birthday bash at Sea Star on April 28
 MofromMonroe-Mo and Bob (Apr 20-29)-CCLP
 Tex and Wife - Last week of April
 Copper350- April 22-30 Seastar Inn
 Rastalady and husband -April 7-14 Grand Pineapple
 Juli April 17-May 2 Home Sweet Home
 Queenie
 Rasta Ronnie 17 to 19 xtabie 20-26 Coco
 Luvjabad Tentatively 4-20 
Kentroy and son April 16-May 5 Sea Wind Resort
 HoneyBadger – April 8-15 Fun Holiday
 Matt0007 – April 2-13 Caribbean Delight
 Pknied - April 2-13 Coco La Palm 
danap April 2-30
 Rasta Stan and Betty Boop March 28 - May 5 Coco-Sea Star-BarB-Barn-Sea Splash- Coco
 Tattoo - 4-3 to 5-2 - SeaStar 
Denise & Mike-April 16-29/Home Sweet Home
Bob and Cindy (IndyBob)

----------


## Sexybutterflyatl

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
Booger and Sandie (April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
Sam I Am (April sometime)
Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th to May 5th at Idle Awhile)
Patricia (April 12-19)
Clarity and Hubbyman (April 18-28. First 2 nights - cliffs to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary (Tensing Pen?); 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 3 nights - somewhere affordable on the beach (white sands?); final 2 nights - Grand finale: Catcha Falling Star)
Stuckinusa (mid April)
Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm)
Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
Ziggy (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
Luvdaislands (April 14-28 Rayon Hotel)
Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
Sweetness (April 15 to May 6  tentative)
Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's).
Brasi - (April 18-April 29) - Cliff / Belmont/ Beach
Tawnee - (April 26-May11) - birthday bash at Sea Star on April 28
MofromMonroe-Mo and Bob (Apr 20-29)-CCLP
Tex and Wife - Last week of April
Copper350- April 22-30 Seastar Inn
Rastalady and husband -April 7-14 Grand Pineapple
Juli April 17-May 2 Home Sweet Home
Queenie
Rasta Ronnie 17 to 19 xtabie 20-26 Coco
Luvjabad Tentatively 4-20 
Kentroy and son April 16-May 5 Sea Wind Resort
HoneyBadger  April 8-15 Fun Holiday
Matt0007  April 2-13 Caribbean Delight
Pknied - April 2-13 Coco La Palm
danap April 2-30
Rasta Stan and Betty Boop March 28 - May 5 Coco-Sea Star-BarB-Barn-Sea Splash- Coco
Tattoo - 4-3 to 5-2 - SeaStar
Denise & Mike-April 16-29/Home Sweet Home
Bob and Cindy (IndyBob
Sexybutterflyatl April 13-29 Rayon Hotel

----------


## Ziggy

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
Booger and Sandie (April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
Sam I Am (April sometime)
Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th to May 5th at Idle Awhile)
Patricia (April 12-19)
Clarity and Hubbyman (April 18-28. First 2 nights - cliffs to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary (Tensing Pen?); 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 3 nights - somewhere affordable on the beach (white sands?); final 2 nights - Grand finale: Catcha Falling Star)
Stuckinusa (mid April)
Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm)
Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
Ziggy & Zelda (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
Luvdaislands (April 14-28 Rayon Hotel)
Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
Sweetness (April 15 to May 6 – tentative)
Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's).
Brasi - (April 18-April 29) - Cliff / Belmont/ Beach
Tawnee - (April 26-May11) - birthday bash at Sea Star on April 28
MofromMonroe-Mo and Bob (Apr 20-29)-CCLP
Tex and Wife - Last week of April
Copper350- April 22-30 Seastar Inn
Rastalady and husband -April 7-14 Grand Pineapple
Juli April 17-May 2 Home Sweet Home
Queenie
Rasta Ronnie 17 to 19 xtabie 20-26 Coco
Luvjabad Tentatively 4-20 
Kentroy and son April 16-May 5 Sea Wind Resort
HoneyBadger – April 8-15 Fun Holiday
Matt0007 – April 2-13 Caribbean Delight
Pknied - April 2-13 Coco La Palm
danap April 2-30
Rasta Stan and Betty Boop March 28 - May 5 Coco-Sea Star-BarB-Barn-Sea Splash- Coco
Tattoo - 4-3 to 5-2 - SeaStar
Denise & Mike-April 16-29/Home Sweet Home
Bob and Cindy (IndyBob
Sexybutterflyatl April 13-29 Rayon Hotel

----------


## brasi

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
Booger and Sandie (April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
Sam I Am (April sometime)
Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th to May 5th at Idle Awhile)
Patricia (April 12-19)
Clarity and Hubbyman (April 18-28. First 2 nights - cliffs to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary (Tensing Pen?); 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 3 nights - somewhere affordable on the beach (white sands?); final 2 nights - Grand finale: Catcha Falling Star)
Stuckinusa (mid April)
Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm)
Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
Ziggy & Zelda (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
Luvdaislands (April 14-28 Rayon Hotel)
Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
Sweetness (April 15 to May 6 – tentative)
Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's).
Brasi - (April 18-April 29) - Seastar (3 nites) / Belmont (2-3 nites) / White Sands (remainder)
Tawnee - (April 26-May11) - birthday bash at Sea Star on April 28
MofromMonroe-Mo and Bob (Apr 20-29)-CCLP
Tex and Wife - Last week of April
Copper350- April 22-30 Seastar Inn
Rastalady and husband -April 7-14 Grand Pineapple
Juli April 17-May 2 Home Sweet Home
Queenie
Rasta Ronnie 17 to 19 xtabie 20-26 Coco
Luvjabad Tentatively 4-20 
Kentroy and son April 16-May 5 Sea Wind Resort
HoneyBadger – April 8-15 Fun Holiday
Matt0007 – April 2-13 Caribbean Delight
Pknied - April 2-13 Coco La Palm
danap April 2-30
Rasta Stan and Betty Boop March 28 - May 5 Coco-Sea Star-BarB-Barn-Sea Splash- Coco
Tattoo - 4-3 to 5-2 - SeaStar
Denise & Mike-April 16-29/Home Sweet Home
Bob and Cindy (IndyBob
Sexybutterflyatl April 13-29 Rayon Hotel

----------


## cdn_79

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
 Booger and Sandie (April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
 Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
 Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
 Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
 Sam I Am (April sometime)
 Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th to May 5th at Idle Awhile)
 Patricia (April 12-19)
 Clarity and Hubbyman (April 18-28. First 2 nights - cliffs to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary (Tensing Pen?); 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 3 nights - somewhere affordable on the beach (white sands?); final 2 nights - Grand finale: Catcha Falling Star)
 Stuckinusa (mid April)
 Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
 Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm)
 Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
 Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
 Ziggy & Zelda (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
 Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
 Luvdaislands (April 14-28 Rayon Hotel)
 Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
 Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
 Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
 VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
 Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
 Sweetness (April 15 to May 6 – tentative)
 Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
 SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
 Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
 SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's).
 Brasi - (April 18-April 29) - Seastar (3 nites) / Belmont (2-3 nites) / White Sands (remainder)
 Tawnee - (April 26-May11) - birthday bash at Sea Star on April 28
 MofromMonroe-Mo and Bob (Apr 20-29)-CCLP
 Tex and Wife - Last week of April
 Copper350- April 22-30 Seastar Inn
 Rastalady and husband -April 7-14 Grand Pineapple
 Juli April 17-May 2 Home Sweet Home
 Queenie
 Rasta Ronnie 17 to 19 xtabie 20-26 Coco
 Luvjabad Tentatively 4-20 
 Kentroy and son April 16-May 5 Sea Wind Resort
 HoneyBadger – April 8-15 Fun Holiday
 Matt0007 – April 2-13 Caribbean Delight
 Pknied - April 2-13 Coco La Palm
 danap April 2-30
 Rasta Stan and Betty Boop March 28 - May 5 Coco-Sea Star-BarB-Barn-Sea Splash- Coco
 Tattoo - 4-3 to 5-2 - SeaStar
 Denise & Mike-April 16-29/Home Sweet Home
 Bob and Cindy (IndyBob
 Sexybutterflyatl April 13-29 Rayon Hotel
cdn_79, with mom  :Smile:  March 28-April 4

----------


## Coco

April 28th - May 5th @ Catcha'. Can't wait to be back @ ivan's!

----------


## Irie_Dawta



----------


## Delta

Hoping my ticker works

----------


## SLP

It will work if you use this part of your link I think:

[image noborder]http://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/4;10747;438/st/20120417/e/Daniel+and+Mommy%27s+vacay/k/f4e4/event.png[/image]

You simply tried to use everything  :Smile:

----------


## marley9808

*UPDATED 2-25-12 1:07pm*  
Feel free to copy/paste and add your name and dates if you will be in Negril in April (woo hoo)

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
 Booger and Sandie (April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
 Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
 Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
 Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
 Sam I Am (April sometime)
 Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th to May 5th at Idle Awhile)
 Patricia (April 12-19)
 Clarity and Hubbyman (April 18-28. First 2 nights - cliffs to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary (Tensing Pen?); 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 3 nights - somewhere affordable on the beach (white sands?); final 2 nights - Grand finale: Catcha Falling Star)
 Stuckinusa (mid April)
 Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
 Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm)
 Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
 Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
 Ziggy & Zelda (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
 Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
 Luvdaislands (April 14-28 Rayon Hotel)
 Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
 Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
 Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
 VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
 Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
 Sweetness (April 15 to May 6 – tentative)
 Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
 SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
 Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
 SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's).
 Brasi - (April 18-April 29) - Seastar (3 nites) / Belmont (2-3 nites) / White Sands (remainder)
 Tawnee - (April 26-May11) - birthday bash at Sea Star on April 28
 MofromMonroe-Mo and Bob (Apr 20-29)-CCLP
 Tex and Wife - Last week of April
 Copper350- April 22-30 Seastar Inn
 Rastalady and husband -April 7-14 Grand Pineapple
 Juli April 17-May 2 Home Sweet Home
 Queenie
 Rasta Ronnie 17 to 19 xtabie 20-26 Coco
 Luvjabad Tentatively 4-20 
 Kentroy and son April 16-May 5 Sea Wind Resort
 HoneyBadger – April 8-15 Fun Holiday
 Matt0007 – April 2-13 Caribbean Delight
 Pknied - April 2-13 Coco La Palm
 danap April 2-30
 Rasta Stan and Betty Boop March 28 - May 5 Coco-Sea Star-BarB-Barn-Sea Splash- Coco
 Tattoo - 4-3 to 5-2 - SeaStar
 Denise & Mike-April 16-29/Home Sweet Home
 Bob and Cindy (IndyBob
 Sexybutterflyatl April 13-29 Rayon Hotel
cdn_79, with mom  :Smile:  March 28-April 4
Coco – April 28-May 5 @ Catcha

----------


## marley9808

Also, I had already discussed with a few others about taking a great boardie day trip with our good friend Chicken and his Magic Bus (seats about 20 or more) www.Chickensmagicbus.com
So far, we had discussed going early in the week, probably Tuesday April 24th, for a trip out to YS Falls and the Pelican Bar (we of course can discuss / modify the date and trip destinations with any who are interested)
So far for that list I have:
Shauna  and Raul (Marley & Ralonzo)
Booger and Sandie
Clarity and Hubby-man
Luvsdaislands
Steve & Jacky – spottycatz
Brasi (tentatively)
MoFromMonroe and Husband Bob
Bob and Cindy (indybob)
luvjabad (tentatively)


Any one else interested? Just add your name to the list. I have already told Chicken about our plans but once we get closer and have a total number, I can let you know what kind of deal I have made for us all. It will be a fun day for sure! So looking forward to meeting all of you!

So the deal will be $30 per person for the bus ride. We will have to pay the entry fee at YS Falls which is $15 and then we will also have to arrange the boat ride to the pelican bar which is typically $10-20, so we will be looking at around $65-70 per person for the whole trip I would say.
Right now we have 14 people on the list, the bus can hold 20 comfortably, so if anyone else is interested feel free to add your name to the list!

----------


## Madtown Lady

Just pushed the button. My husband and I will be at Rondel 4/12-4/21.

----------


## TizzyATX

I dont have anything booked yet....but my bf told me to be figuring out dates and checking out rates.  I'm thinking about late April.  Can anyone give me a idea of what to expect for weather?  Very windy? Rough waters?  I wanna stay on the cliffs again.

Hope I make it for the boardie bash/day trip!!!!

----------


## brasi

Tizzy: I was there last April and it was beautiful...best part if when ya leave it's not so freezing at home (NY guy here).

The Vice President of April Bookings will be on this like GerryG on ladies @ The Jungle!
Marley? Marley?  LOL
Ya got a LIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIVE ONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNE!!!  haha

----------


## marley9808

> I'm thinking about late April.


  Good choice!




> Can anyone give me a idea of what to expect for weather?


  Perfect in every way!




> I wanna stay on the cliffs again.


  Another great choice!




> Hope I make it for the boardie bash/day trip!!!!


  Nothing to it but to do it! Now let's get you booked!
Book a flight for the last week in April....we will work out the rest!

I can add names to this list faster than you can say Soon Come!

----------


## brasi

UPDATED 2-27-12 12:37pm
Feel free to copy/paste and add your name and dates if you will be in Negril in April (woo hoo)

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
Booger and Sandie (April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
Sam I Am (April sometime)
Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th to May 5th at Idle Awhile)
Patricia (April 12-19)
Clarity and Hubbyman (April 18-28. First 2 nights - cliffs to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary (Tensing Pen?); 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 3 nights - somewhere affordable on the beach (white sands?); final 2 nights - Grand finale: Catcha Falling Star)
Stuckinusa (mid April)
Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm)
Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
Ziggy & Zelda (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
Luvdaislands (April 14-28 Rayon Hotel)
Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
Sweetness (April 15 to May 6 – tentative)
Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's).
Brasi - (April 18-April 29) - Seastar (3 nites) / Belmont (2-3 nites) / White Sands (remainder)
Tawnee - (April 26-May11) - birthday bash at Sea Star on April 28
MofromMonroe-Mo and Bob (Apr 20-29)-CCLP
Tex and Wife - Last week of April
Copper350- April 22-30 Seastar Inn
Rastalady and husband -April 7-14 Grand Pineapple
Juli April 17-May 2 Home Sweet Home
Queenie
Rasta Ronnie 17 to 19 xtabie 20-26 Coco
Luvjabad Tentatively 4-20 
Kentroy and son April 16-May 5 Sea Wind Resort
HoneyBadger – April 8-15 Fun Holiday
Matt0007 – April 2-13 Caribbean Delight
Pknied - April 2-13 Coco La Palm
danap April 2-30
Rasta Stan and Betty Boop March 28 - May 5 Coco-Sea Star-BarB-Barn-Sea Splash- Coco
Tattoo - 4-3 to 5-2 - SeaStar
Denise & Mike-April 16-29/Home Sweet Home
Bob and Cindy (IndyBob
Sexybutterflyatl April 13-29 Rayon Hotel
cdn_79, with mom March 28-April 4
Coco – April 28-May 5 @ Catcha 
Madtown Lady & hubby  Rondel Village 4/12-4/21
Tizzy & bf (tentative; but Marley is on it)  LOL

----------


## booger

> I dont have anything booked yet....but my bf told me to be figuring out dates and checking out rates.  I'm thinking about late April.  Can anyone give me a idea of what to expect for weather?  Very windy? Rough waters?  I wanna stay on the cliffs again.
> 
> Hope I make it for the boardie bash/day trip!!!!


End of April was perfect last year. Not too hot, a little rain here and there, higglers are not too bad.

----------


## TizzyATX

Sounds good guys...I should be booked by the end of today!!!  Cross your fingers for me...

----------


## marley9808

Fingers crossed (I'll throw in the toes too if it helps) !!!

----------


## brasi

Marley/April: 2612
Other months: 0

LOL. I am only half joking now.  :Embarrassment: 

Slow down...we need there to be some room left on the island!  :Big Grin: 

Tizzy: congrats...

----------


## TizzyATX

Marley I think you're toes did the trick. LOL  We are officially booked at Catcha for 4/21-4/26!!!

Thanks Brasi

SOON COME!!!

----------


## booger

> Marley I think you're toes did the trick. LOL  We are officially booked at Catcha for 4/21-4/26!!!
> 
> Thanks Brasi
> 
> SOON COME!!!


See you there. We check in on the 22nd.

----------


## marley9808

Sweet Tizzy! I will meet you at the bar since I am at Catcha from 4/22 to 4/29!
We are going to have a blast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## TizzyATX

Yesssss!!! You hear that Booger?  we will be at the bar.

Kinda bummed...thought the boardie bash was on _24th_....WRONG.  so it looks like I'll miss that by a day....but there will be webcasts and such so no worries.

I'm so freakin happy right now I wish someone would try and F up my day

----------


## booger

> Yesssss!!! You hear that Booger?  we will be at the bar.
> 
> Kinda bummed...thought the boardie bash was on _24th_....WRONG.  so it looks like I'll miss that by a day....but there will be webcasts and such so no worries.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so freakin happy right now I wish someone would try and F up my day


Lol! It won't be me.... I'll be at the bar too, just don't take my seat dammit!  :Big Grin:

----------


## marley9808

> Yesssss!!! You hear that Booger?  we will be at the bar.
> 
> Kinda bummed...thought the boardie bash was on _24th_....WRONG.  so it looks like I'll miss that by a day....but there will be webcasts and such so no worries.
> 
> I'm so freakin happy right now I wish someone would try and F up my day


The day trip is on the 24th (a bunch of us heading to YS Falls and Pelican bar)
Boardie Bash is on the 27th but with the group at Catcha we will pretty much be having a daily bash at Ivan's! lol

----------


## indybob

Hello Marley9808,   As much as we would like to take the tour to the Pelican Bar, after further review, please remove us from the list at this time. We have done the falls... so maybe one day we will actually visit the Pelican Bar, but most likely not this visit.
 Thanks and see you all in April !!!

----------


## marley9808

Sorry to see you go IndyBob, but yes I will remove your name from the list of the Boardie Day Trip.
It will be a great time for sure
If you change your mind, just let me know
But yes, definitely see you in April!

----------


## marley9808

Also, I had already discussed with a few others about taking a great boardie day trip with our good friend Chicken and his Magic Bus (seats about 20 or more) www.Chickensmagicbus.com
So far, we had discussed going early in the week, probably Tuesday April 24th, for a trip out to YS Falls and the Pelican Bar (we of course can discuss / modify the date and trip destinations with any who are interested)
So far for that list I have:
Shauna  and Raul (Marley & Ralonzo)
Booger and Sandie
Clarity and Hubby-man
Luvsdaislands
Steve & Jacky – spottycatz
Brasi (tentatively)
MoFromMonroe and Husband Bob
luvjabad (tentatively)


So the deal will be $30 per person for the bus ride. We will have to pay the entry fee at YS Falls which is $15 and then we will also have to arrange the boat ride to the pelican bar which is typically $10-20, so we will be looking at around $60-70 per person for the whole trip I would say.
Right now we have 14 people on the list, the bus can hold 20 comfortably, so if anyone else is interested feel free to add your name to the list!

Any one else interested? Just add your name to the list.  It will be a fun day for sure! So looking forward to meeting all of you!

----------


## marley9808

UPDATED 2-29-12 7:06pm
Feel free to copy/paste and add your name and dates if you will be in Negril in April (woo hoo)

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
Booger and Sandie (April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
Sam I Am (April sometime)
Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th to May 5th at Idle Awhile)
Patricia (April 12-19)
Clarity and Hubbyman (April 18-28. First 2 nights - cliffs to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary (Tensing Pen?); 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 3 nights - somewhere affordable on the beach (white sands?); final 2 nights - Grand finale: Catcha Falling Star)
Stuckinusa (mid April)
Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm)
Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
Ziggy & Zelda (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
Luvdaislands (April 14-28 Rayon Hotel)
Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
Sweetness (April 15 to May 6 – tentative)
Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's).
Brasi - (April 18-April 29) - Seastar (3 nites) / Belmont (2-3 nites) / White Sands (remainder)
Tawnee - (April 26-May11) - birthday bash at Sea Star on April 28
MofromMonroe-Mo and Bob (Apr 20-29)-CCLP
Tex and Wife - Last week of April
Copper350- April 22-30 Seastar Inn
Rastalady and husband -April 7-14 Grand Pineapple
Juli April 17-May 2 Home Sweet Home
Queenie
Rasta Ronnie 17 to 19 xtabie 20-26 Coco
Luvjabad Tentatively 4-20 
Kentroy and son April 16-May 5 Sea Wind Resort
HoneyBadger – April 8-15 Fun Holiday
Matt0007 – April 2-13 Caribbean Delight
Pknied - April 2-13 Coco La Palm
danap April 2-30
Rasta Stan and Betty Boop March 28 - May 5 Coco-Sea Star-BarB-Barn-Sea Splash- Coco
Tattoo - 4-3 to 5-2 - SeaStar
Denise & Mike-April 16-29/Home Sweet Home
Bob and Cindy (IndyBob
Sexybutterflyatl April 13-29 Rayon Hotel
cdn_79, with mom March 28-April 4
Coco – April 28-May 5 @ Catcha 
Madtown Lady & hubby  Rondel Village 4/12-4/21
Tizzy & bf -4/21-4/26 @Catcha

----------


## copper350

Hello Marley, I've made some changes in April. I've decided to go half my trip to PA and the other half in Negril. So my new dates at SeaStar April 28- May 3.

----------


## gerryg123

count me in on the Magic bus -- IF smoking is allowed!

----------


## booger

> count me in on the Magic bus -- IF smoking is allowed!


Smoking must take place in the back of the bus.....
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Clarity

> count me in on the Magic bus -- IF smoking is allowed!


Awesome! This is going to be a wild Magic bus trip :Big Grin:  
Brasi, get on board already! What are you waiting for? We can only fit 20 on this bus  :Wink: 

Marley, You've done a great job of recruiting boardies for April, the list has doubled in size since I last saw it!! lol! *high five*

Tizzy, Congrats on pushing the button! That's awesome! I'm so psyched that I'll be able to meet you!
*You guys better save some chairs for me and Markus at Ivans Bar!*

Where's Manda? Has she booked her ticket yet? I've been gone for a while, so I'm a little out of the loop. 

Now that I actually have tickets in hand, It's time to update the list.

*UPDATED 2-29-12 10:50pm
Feel free to copy/paste and add your name and dates if you will be in Negril in April (woo hoo)*

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
Booger and Sandie (April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
Sam I Am (April sometime)
Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th to May 5th at Idle Awhile)
Patricia (April 12-19)
Clarity and Hubbyman (April 19-30. First 2 nights - cliffs to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary (Tensing Pen, maybe?); 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 4 nights - somewhere affordable on the beach; final nights - Grand finale: Catcha Falling Star)
Stuckinusa (mid April)
Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm)
Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
Ziggy & Zelda (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
Luvdaislands (April 14-28 Rayon Hotel)
Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
Sweetness (April 15 to May 6  tentative)
Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's).
Brasi - (April 18-April 29) - Seastar (3 nites) / Belmont (2-3 nites) / White Sands (remainder)
Tawnee - (April 26-May11) - birthday bash at Sea Star on April 28
MofromMonroe-Mo and Bob (Apr 20-29)-CCLP
Tex and Wife - Last week of April
Copper350- SeaStar April 28- May 3
Rastalady and husband -April 7-14 Grand Pineapple
Juli April 17-May 2 Home Sweet Home
Queenie
Rasta Ronnie 17 to 19 xtabie 20-26 Coco
Luvjabad Tentatively 4-20 
Kentroy and son April 16-May 5 Sea Wind Resort
HoneyBadger  April 8-15 Fun Holiday
Matt0007  April 2-13 Caribbean Delight
Pknied - April 2-13 Coco La Palm
danap April 2-30
Rasta Stan and Betty Boop March 28 - May 5 Coco-Sea Star-BarB-Barn-Sea Splash- Coco
Tattoo - 4-3 to 5-2 - SeaStar
Denise & Mike-April 16-29/Home Sweet Home
Bob and Cindy (IndyBob
Sexybutterflyatl April 13-29 Rayon Hotel
cdn_79, with mom March 28-April 4
Coco  April 28-May 5 @ Catcha 
Madtown Lady & hubby Rondel Village 4/12-4/21
Tizzy & bf -4/21-4/26 @Catcha

----------


## spottycatz

> Smoking must take place in the back of the bus.....


How far forward does the back extend!! I mean if the back is really crowded does the middle become the back and the front become the middle apart from the driver. Anyway, can I reserve two places at the back wherever that is, unless it's on the roof.................

----------


## marley9808

> count me in on the Magic bus -- IF smoking is allowed!


This makes me laugh so hard......Clearly you have never met Chicken. That's cool, you will meet him this trip, I predict you will become fast friends....

I will put you on the list!

----------


## marley9808

> smoking must take place in the back of the bus.....


lol

----------


## marley9808

I'm so excited and happy I can't stand it!
I will update all lists later....I have to get to work now....spent too much time this morning smiling! lol

----------


## marley9808

Also, I had already discussed with a few others about taking a great boardie day trip with our good friend Chicken and his Magic Bus (seats about 20 or more) www.Chickensmagicbus.com
So far, we had discussed going early in the week, probably Tuesday April 24th, for a trip out to YS Falls and the Pelican Bar (we of course can discuss / modify the date and trip destinations with any who are interested)
So far for that list I have:
Shauna  and Raul (Marley & Ralonzo)
Booger and Sandie
Clarity and Hubby-man
Luvsdaislands
Steve & Jacky  spottycatz (in the smoking section) lol
Brasi (tentatively)
MoFromMonroe and Husband Bob
luvjabad (tentatively)
gerryg123 (in the smoking section)


So the deal will be $30 per person for the bus ride. We will have to pay the entry fee at YS Falls which is $15 and then we will also have to arrange the boat ride to the pelican bar which is typically $10-20, so we will be looking at around $60-70 per person for the whole trip I would say.
Right now we have 14 people on the list, the bus can hold 20 comfortably, so if anyone else is interested feel free to add your name to the list!

Any one else interested? Just add your name to the list.  It will be a fun day for sure! So looking forward to meeting all of you!

----------


## TizzyATX

Can I get two seats in the back of the bus please????


Shauna and Raul (Marley & Ralonzo)
Booger and Sandie
Clarity and Hubby-man
Luvsdaislands
Steve & Jacky – spottycatz (in the smoking section) lol
Brasi (tentatively)
MoFromMonroe and Husband Bob
luvjabad (tentatively)
gerryg123 (in the smoking section)
Tizzy+ 1

----------


## marley9808

Yeah I was hoping you would want to join us Tizzy!

I am calling the front of the bus then......because it seems there will be PLENTY of leg room up there!
LOL

----------


## brasi

I'm definite for the Smoked Chicken Bus...   :Stick Out Tongue: 

Tx for the nudges  LOL

----------


## suzieQ

I just  pushed the button! Staying at Seastar April 21-26..

----------


## brasi

congrats Suzie! Get on the Magic bus!  Seats are going fast!!!

----------


## Guirigay

This is making me very jealous and antsy!

----------


## Clarity

Guirigay - You and Sweetiepie should come to Negril in April and jump on the bus with us!
Check out Spirit Airlines - $275 round trip flight specials in the month of April flying out of Detroit (DTW) to MoBay.  :Wink:

----------


## brasi

Do it my Scottish clan brother! GET ON THE PLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANE

----------


## Guirigay

I'm not saying no, but.... Dat's a hella group a people gonna be down dare as my UP'er friends would say.

----------


## TizzyATX

So....you're saying YES

gonna be a GOOD time

----------


## Clarity

> So....you're saying YES
> 
> gonna be a GOOD time


Alright!! :Big Grin:

----------


## booger

> I'm not saying no, but.... Dat's a hella group a people gonna be down dare as my UP'er friends would say.


You suck if you do not show. Just saying..... :Big Grin:

----------


## Clarity

> You suck if you do not show. Just saying.....


 Nice tactic booger. Insult him, now he's _really_ going to want to come. LOL!

Where's Marley??  :Big Grin:

----------


## brasi

If Marley is on it...

It's over. Ya mite as well book it.

Guir: EPIC. Once in a lifetime...BOOK.

----------


## marley9808

Ok, so I am caught up now, just got home from work....and what I read was that Guirigay and Sweetiepie are coming back in April and they want to be added to the Magic Bus, right? That's how I read it!

Awesome, look forward to meeting you!
Welcome aboard!!! lol

 :Smile:

----------


## marley9808

But Clarity brought up a good point earlier....Where's Manda?

I did say quite some time ago that I was scheduling the Epic Trip Report Spectacular
So let's see...
We have Clarity and Hubby-man
Gerryg
Brasi
Tizzy
Sweetness (hey where is Sweetness?)
now that Guirigay and Sweetiepie are onboard

But what about Manda....Brasi.....this one's all you bud, get on it

Can you imagine the trip report that will come from this trip???????

----------


## marley9808

> I'm definite for the Smoked Chicken Bus...  
> 
> Tx for the nudges  LOL


Awesome!
No problem, I am good at nudges! Afterall, I wasn't elected the vice president of April bookings for nothing! LOL
But I never doubted you would be on that bus, I wasn't worried!  :Smile:

----------


## brasi

Manda81, the Mega Canadiaiaiaiaiian, was coming but her boss wouldn't give her the time off...she was like, a few hours from clicking...expecting him to say yes...but he said NO. She wasn't happy.    :Frown: 

She texted me, REALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLY mad. I told her to quit. LOL

Want her cell #?  LOL  *(JK Manda)*

updated: Manda is now thinking about telling her boss she IS going. LOL

----------


## marley9808

Do it Manda, do it!
That job sounds dangerous to your health, quit now and come to Jamaica...think about your health!
 :Smile: 
(only kidding of course.....or am I?)

----------


## brasi

I mean, really Manda. What kind of boss do you have?!

You haven't been to Jamaica yet in 2012? Gosh. EVERYONE I KNOW HAS! ALL THE KIDS ARE DOING It!

hehehehe

----------


## wpyogi

Hey...wait a second...where did my name go??  Seriously looking forward to the madddddd-ness!

*UPDATED 3-1-12 6:44pm*
 Feel free to copy/paste and add your name and dates if you will be in Negril in April (woo hoo)

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
 Booger and Sandie (April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
 Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
 Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
 Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
 Sam I Am (April sometime)
 Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th to May 5th at Idle Awhile)
 Patricia (April 12-19)
 Clarity and Hubbyman (April 19-30. First 2 nights - cliffs to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary (Tensing Pen, maybe?); 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 4 nights - somewhere affordable on the beach; final nights - Grand finale: Catcha Falling Star)
 Stuckinusa (mid April)
 Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
 Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm)
 Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
 Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
 Ziggy & Zelda (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
 Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
 Luvdaislands (April 14-28 Rayon Hotel)
 Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
 Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
 Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
 VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
 Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
 Sweetness (April 15 to May 6 – tentative)
 Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
 SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
 Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
 SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's).
 Brasi - (April 18-April 29) - Seastar (3 nites) / Belmont (2-3 nites) / White Sands (remainder)
 Tawnee - (April 26-May11) - birthday bash at Sea Star on April 28
 MofromMonroe-Mo and Bob (Apr 20-29)-CCLP
 Tex and Wife - Last week of April
 Copper350- SeaStar April 28- May 3
 Rastalady and husband -April 7-14 Grand Pineapple
 Juli April 17-May 2 Home Sweet Home
 Queenie
 Rasta Ronnie 17 to 19 xtabie 20-26 Coco
 Luvjabad Tentatively 4-20 
 Kentroy and son April 16-May 5 Sea Wind Resort
 HoneyBadger – April 8-15 Fun Holiday
 Matt0007 – April 2-13 Caribbean Delight
 Pknied - April 2-13 Coco La Palm
 danap April 2-30
 Rasta Stan and Betty Boop March 28 - May 5 Coco-Sea Star-BarB-Barn-Sea Splash- Coco
 Tattoo - 4-3 to 5-2 - SeaStar
 Denise & Mike-April 16-29/Home Sweet Home
 Bob and Cindy (IndyBob
 Sexybutterflyatl April 13-29 Rayon Hotel
 cdn_79, with mom March 28-April 4
 Coco – April 28-May 5 @ Catcha 
Madtown Lady & hubby Rondel Village 4/12-4/21
 Tizzy & bf -4/21-4/26 @Catcha 
wpyogi +1 April 23-May 3 @ Xtabi and Kuyaba

----------


## suzieQ

Wow. I cannot believe my luck! I just randomly picked a week in April, and BAM! There's a CeleBoardie- filled Magic Chicken Bus heading to the Pelican Bar! Really?? Stuff like this never happens to me! Count me in..I'm gonna go buy a lottery ticket... ;-)

----------


## marley9808

> Wow. I cannot believe my luck! I just randomly picked a week in April, and BAM! There's a CeleBoardie- filled Magic Chicken Bus heading to the Pelican Bar! Really?? Stuff like this never happens to me! Count me in..I'm gonna go buy a lottery ticket... ;-)


Yes!!!!!!!!!!! We got suzieQ!
I will add you to the list.....btw CeleBoardie.....that's a good one! I like it! Hahaha

Partayyyyyyyyyyyyyy

----------


## marley9808

> I mean, really Manda. What kind of boss do you have?!
> 
> You haven't been to Jamaica yet in 2012? Gosh. EVERYONE I KNOW HAS! ALL THE KIDS ARE DOING It!
> 
> hehehehe


See! Now you're getting the hang of it Brasi....that's it! 
P.S. To everyone out there NOT yet booked for April....once your name is mentioned in this thread, you are a goner....no use fighting it....might as well just book!
LOL

----------


## brasi

Manda can't.     :Frown:   He won't budge.

----------


## marley9808

Also, I had already discussed with a few others about taking a great boardie day trip with our good friend Chicken and his Magic Bus (seats about 20 or more) www.Chickensmagicbus.com
So far, we had discussed going early in the week, probably Tuesday April 24th, for a trip out to YS Falls and the Pelican Bar (we of course can discuss / modify the date and trip destinations with any who are interested)
So far for that list I have:
Shauna  and Raul (Marley & Ralonzo)
Booger and Sandie
Clarity and Hubby-man
Luvsdaislands
Steve & Jacky – spottycatz (in the smoking section) lol
Brasi (definitely)  :Smile: 
MoFromMonroe and Husband Bob
luvjabad (tentatively)
gerryg123 (in the smoking section)
Tizzy +1 (also in smoking section lol)
suzieQ


So the deal will be $30 per person for the bus ride. We will have to pay the entry fee at YS Falls which is $15 and then we will also have to arrange the boat ride to the pelican bar which is typically $10-20, so we will be looking at around $60-70 per person for the whole trip I would say.
Right now we have 14 people on the list, the bus can hold 20 comfortably, so if anyone else is interested feel free to add your name to the list!

Any one else interested? Just add your name to the list.  It will be a fun day for sure! So looking forward to meeting all of you!

----------


## marley9808

> Manda can't.      He won't budge.


Can't stay more than a week?

----------


## marley9808

*UPDATED 3-1-12 9:05pm*
 Feel free to copy/paste and add your name and dates if you will be in Negril in April (woo hoo)

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
 Booger and Sandie (April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
 Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
 Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
 Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
 Sam I Am (April sometime)
 Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th to May 5th at Idle Awhile)
 Patricia (April 12-19)
 Clarity and Hubbyman (April 19-30. First 2 nights - cliffs to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary (Tensing Pen, maybe?); 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 4 nights - somewhere affordable on the beach; final nights - Grand finale: Catcha Falling Star)
 Stuckinusa (mid April)
 Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
 Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm)
 Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
 Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
 Ziggy & Zelda (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
 Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
 Luvdaislands (April 14-28 Rayon Hotel)
 Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
 Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
 Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
 VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
 Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
 Sweetness (April 15 to May 6 – tentative)
 Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
 SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
 Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
 SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's).
 Brasi - (April 18-April 29) - Seastar (3 nites) / Belmont (2-3 nites) / White Sands (remainder)
 Tawnee - (April 26-May11) - birthday bash at Sea Star on April 28
 MofromMonroe-Mo and Bob (Apr 20-29)-CCLP
 Tex and Wife - Last week of April
 Copper350- SeaStar April 28- May 3
 Rastalady and husband -April 7-14 Grand Pineapple
 Juli April 17-May 2 Home Sweet Home
 Queenie
 Rasta Ronnie 17 to 19 xtabie 20-26 Coco
 Luvjabad Tentatively 4-20 
 Kentroy and son April 16-May 5 Sea Wind Resort
 HoneyBadger – April 8-15 Fun Holiday
 Matt0007 – April 2-13 Caribbean Delight
 Pknied - April 2-13 Coco La Palm
 danap April 2-30
 Rasta Stan and Betty Boop March 28 - May 5 Coco-Sea Star-BarB-Barn-Sea Splash- Coco
 Tattoo - 4-3 to 5-2 - SeaStar
 Denise & Mike-April 16-29/Home Sweet Home
 Bob and Cindy (IndyBob
 Sexybutterflyatl April 13-29 Rayon Hotel
 cdn_79, with mom March 28-April 4
 Coco – April 28-May 5 @ Catcha 
Madtown Lady & hubby Rondel Village 4/12-4/21
 Tizzy & bf -4/21-4/26 @Catcha 
wpyogi +1 April 23-May 3 @ Xtabi and Kuyaba
suzieQ - April 21-26 @ Seastar

----------


## brasi

Wow. 17 boardies on the bus! Awesome Marley!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Only three seats left right?

Manda can't go, at all...it's really too bad. Darn that damn job.

----------


## suzieQ

Oh and could you please seat me VERY close to the smoking section???

----------


## brasi

hahaha. I have a feeling...and it's just a well-informed strong hunch, that the *entire* bus will be "the smoking section." LOL

----------


## booger

> hahaha. I have a feeling...and it's just a well-informed strong hunch, that the *entire* bus will be "the smoking section." LOL


Can you say hot box!

----------


## Bella Bea

Hi all! I know I have not been on the board for Months!!! Working my A** OFF! And nobody at work appreciates it!
So I have have decided to give myself the BEST Bday Present!  I will be going to Negril April 22nd to April 30th!

----------


## Sweetness

YIPEEE Yea BEA......maybe we will get to meet finally - bless and good lookin out for yourself!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## marley9808

SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!! We got Bella Bea too!
And I didn't even have to do anything for that one!

Welcome aboard Bella Bea!

----------


## marley9808

> Wow. 17 boardies on the bus! Awesome Marley!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Only three seats left right?
> 
> Manda can't go, at all...it's really too bad. Darn that damn job.


That's right!
Too bad about Manda....but I NEVER give up hope....stranger miracles have happened  :Smile:

----------


## booger

> Hi all! I know I have not been on the board for Months!!! Working my A** OFF! And nobody at work appreciates it!
> So I have have decided to give myself the BEST Bday Present!  I will be going to Negril April 22nd to April 30th!


Nice! You hopping on the Magic Bus Bea?

----------


## Clarity

BELLA BEA!!!!!
No way!!!! :Big Grin: 
I wondered where you had gone! Can't believe you're going to be there in April too! That's so great!
Markus and I are looking forward to seeing you again!! Jamar is bummed that he can't make this trip, he would have loved to hang out with you again too!

Man, this keeps getting better and better! :Cool: 

SusieQ - looking forward to meeting you too!

I love this thread... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Bella Bea

I dont know about the Magic Bus Yet! Just decided to go to Jamaica and I really did not ask for the time off, just going to take it! 
Working 70 hours a week for 6 months I think I deserve it! Im turning the big 45 on Sunday so I gave myself a very good present!
PS how do i do the contdown thingy again I tried all codes copy and pasted them and no dice!

----------


## Clarity

Bea - 70 hours a week?? sheesh! You definitely deserve this Birthday Trip! Can't wait to see you! :Big Grin: 

As far as the countdown ticker. I recommend using Daisypath because it's pretty easy to use. 
http://daisypath.com/
Just choose BB code after you finish putting in your dates and designing your ticker. It's in the forum signature section.
Make sure you delete the code around it, just leaving the [img] in the front and back

----------


## booger

> Bea - 70 hours a week?? sheesh! You definitely deserve this Birthday Trip! Can't wait to see you!
> 
> As far as the countdown ticker. I recommend using Daisypath because it's pretty easy to use. 
> http://daisypath.com/
> Just choose BB code after you finish putting in your dates and designing your ticker. It's in the forum signature section.
> Make sure you delete the code around it, just leaving the [img] in the front and back


Daisypath? Is this your creation?

----------


## booger

> Hi all! I know I have not been on the board for Months!!! Working my A** OFF! And nobody at work appreciates it!
> So I have have decided to give myself the BEST Bday Present!  I will be going to Negril April 22nd to April 30th!


You book your flight yet? April 21st should make out to be a great party at Seastar.

----------


## Clarity

> Daisypath? Is this your creation?


Haha! No, just a coincidence! :Smile:

----------


## suzieQ

I can't wait to meet you and Brasi and everyone else! I feel like I know you all already! And Bella Bea?!? Unbelievable..
Hey Bea..Think I can borrow some of those sexy shoes? I wear a 9 and a half;-)

----------


## brasi

Bella Bea do you remember me? I THINK you PMd or emailed me like...April, almost two years ago with info RE: NBCC and Trudi.

Maybe I am wrong but if so...it was a GREAT hookup!  You rock. I owe you a Stripe...that totally put me at ease. ..you even helped m pick a room...you had been there with your Dad or grandfather?

 :Smile:

----------


## marley9808

April = Awesome!

----------


## brasi

The popcorn is coming out for the second time today...the potential EPICness of this trip is beginning to feel surreal.

----------


## Bella Bea

Sweetness Cant wait to Meet you!
Marley thanks for putting this thread together!
Clarity Im so sorry for your loss! I did not hear about it till yesterday! In a lighter note I can wait to see ya and your Markus! 
waiting to see what traveling jewelry comes your way. your necklace has a special place in my house and taking good care of it! 
Booger I'm flying on the 22nd but may be able to change the ticket to the 21st since they have allready switch the times twice so If I can change it for free I will!

Brasi of course I remember your email and my response I was very glad that it did work well for you!

Ok I was planning to surprise you all and just show up but I guess my excitement took the best of me! So the Cat is out of the Bag

Will see you all Soon! this trip is complete self indulgence its all about me!!! Taking care of Me! No Mom or Dad!

----------


## pretty40

Good for you Bea!! Gonna miss you by a few weeks. Tell your Mom hello for me...

----------


## Bella Bea

> Bea - 70 hours a week?? sheesh! You definitely deserve this Birthday Trip! Can't wait to see you!
> 
> As far as the countdown ticker. I recommend using Daisypath because it's pretty easy to use. 
> http://daisypath.com/
> Just choose BB code after you finish putting in your dates and designing your ticker. It's in the forum signature section.
> Make sure you delete the code around it, just leaving the [img] in the front and back



Got it Clarity thanks so much you are so great!!
by the way you might not recognize me!

----------


## spottycatz

Of course we'll recognise you Bea, you're the only person I ever met who wore these on the beach.......

----------


## indybob



----------


## spottycatz

Bob, if your head's under a towel or something, at least you've given me a clue.  :Smile:

----------


## brasi

UPDATED 3-1-12 6:44pm
Feel free to copy/paste and add your name and dates if you will be in Negril in April (woo hoo)

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
Booger and Sandie (April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
Sam I Am (April sometime)
Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th to May 5th at Idle Awhile)
Patricia (April 12-19)
Clarity and Hubbyman (April 19-30. First 2 nights - cliffs to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary (Tensing Pen, maybe?); 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 4 nights - somewhere affordable on the beach; final nights - Grand finale: Catcha Falling Star)
Stuckinusa (mid April)
Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm)
Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
Ziggy & Zelda (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
Luvdaislands (April 14-28 Rayon Hotel)
Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
Sweetness (April 15 to May 6 – tentative)
Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's).
Brasi - (April) - Belmont
Tawnee - (April 26-May11) - birthday bash at Sea Star on April 28
MofromMonroe-Mo and Bob (Apr 20-29)-CCLP
Tex and Wife - Last week of April
Copper350- SeaStar April 28- May 3
Rastalady and husband -April 7-14 Grand Pineapple
Juli April 17-May 2 Home Sweet Home
Queenie
Rasta Ronnie 17 to 19 xtabie 20-26 Coco
Luvjabad Tentatively 4-20 
Kentroy and son April 16-May 5 Sea Wind Resort
HoneyBadger – April 8-15 Fun Holiday
Matt0007 – April 2-13 Caribbean Delight
Pknied - April 2-13 Coco La Palm
danap April 2-30
Rasta Stan and Betty Boop March 28 - May 5 Coco-Sea Star-BarB-Barn-Sea Splash- Coco
Tattoo - 4-3 to 5-2 - SeaStar
Denise & Mike-April 16-29/Home Sweet Home
Bob and Cindy (IndyBob
Sexybutterflyatl April 13-29 Rayon Hotel
cdn_79, with mom March 28-April 4
Coco – April 28-May 5 @ Catcha
Madtown Lady & hubby Rondel Village 4/12-4/21
Tizzy & bf -4/21-4/26 @Catcha
wpyogi +1 April 23-May 3 @ Xtabi and Kuyaba

----------


## Guirigay

You guys are pretty awesome. This morning over coffee with Sweetie Pie this officially passed over the threshold from idea to possibility. She's checking her day count at work today, said she'd give up a Summer vacation for a trip back to Jamaica  :Smile:  There are some budgetary issues as well but I'll work to figure them out. We'll be on the cheap and on the street if we go but I think those are some of the best ways to be there.

No worries, Booger, it might not be obvious from my mushy trip report but I roll exactly like that. Now sit down and STFU!!

----------


## marley9808

LOL!!!!
I love it!

Thanks for playing by the rules of "Once your name is mentioned in this thread, you are coming no matter what so just go ahead and push the button"
 :Smile:

----------


## booger

No worries, Booger, it might not be obvious from my mushy trip report but I roll exactly like that. Now sit down and STFU!!

 :Big Grin:  Shame works every time!

----------


## Manda81

Brasi, Marley, Clarity .. everyone .. *sigh* You guys are truly awesome.. even in my absence you have included in me and when Brasi told me my name was mentioned although it's painful that I can't join you all on this crazy trip !! (look at that list!) you have all made me smile for feeling so included. Thank you!!

----------


## Jim-Donna

Hope you can work thing out!

----------


## Jim-Donna

NICE shoes are the yours or Cindy's?? LOL Have a Wonderful time in Jamaica. Hope our paths cross at some point.

----------


## marley9808

Manda! Hey!

Never give up hope! You WILL get back to Sweet Jamaica, even if it is not April...soon come
 :Smile:

----------


## Manda81

Thanks Marley!! I try and keep positive sometimes its hard .. if I"m not there I hope I'm there in spirit  :Smile:

----------


## marley9808

You will definitely be there in spirit!
But I hope so how you can be there in reality

Maybe we can bring a picture of you along for the ride! LOL

----------


## indybob

Donna...LOL.. those are mine.  I am sure we will cross paths during our stays.  Hope you guys enjoy your time as well.... soon come !!

----------


## Blandy1

Well it looks like Andy & I will be there April 20 - 29 to join in on the April Boardie Bash too!! :Smile: 

Looking forward to seeing some friends we have not saw for a few years & meeting up with some new ones.

----------


## Blandy1

Feel free to copy/paste and add your name and dates if you will be in Negril in April (woo hoo)

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
Booger and Sandie (April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
Sam I Am (April sometime)
Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th to May 5th at Idle Awhile)
Patricia (April 12-19)
Clarity and Hubbyman (April 19-30. First 2 nights - cliffs to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary (Tensing Pen, maybe?); 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 4 nights - somewhere affordable on the beach; final nights - Grand finale: Catcha Falling Star)
Stuckinusa (mid April)
Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm)
Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
Ziggy & Zelda (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
Luvdaislands (April 14-28 Rayon Hotel)
Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
Sweetness (April 15 to May 6  tentative)
Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's).
Brasi - (April) - Belmont
Tawnee - (April 26-May11) - birthday bash at Sea Star on April 28
MofromMonroe-Mo and Bob (Apr 20-29)-CCLP
Tex and Wife - Last week of April
Copper350- SeaStar April 28- May 3
Rastalady and husband -April 7-14 Grand Pineapple
Juli April 17-May 2 Home Sweet Home
Queenie
Rasta Ronnie 17 to 19 xtabie 20-26 Coco
Luvjabad Tentatively 4-20 
Kentroy and son April 16-May 5 Sea Wind Resort
HoneyBadger  April 8-15 Fun Holiday
Matt0007  April 2-13 Caribbean Delight
Pknied - April 2-13 Coco La Palm
danap April 2-30
Rasta Stan and Betty Boop March 28 - May 5 Coco-Sea Star-BarB-Barn-Sea Splash- Coco
Tattoo - 4-3 to 5-2 - SeaStar
Denise & Mike-April 16-29/Home Sweet Home
Bob and Cindy (IndyBob
Sexybutterflyatl April 13-29 Rayon Hotel
cdn_79, with mom March 28-April 4
Coco  April 28-May 5 @ Catcha
Madtown Lady & hubby Rondel Village 4/12-4/21
Tizzy & bf -4/21-4/26 @Catcha
wpyogi +1 April 23-May 3 @ Xtabi and Kuyaba 
Blandy1 (Andy & Bonnie) April 20 - 29

----------


## marley9808

*Updated - 3/2/12 12:00pm*

Feel free to copy/paste and add your name and dates if you will be in Negril in April (woo hoo)

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
Booger and Sandie (April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
Sam I Am (April sometime)
Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th to May 5th at Idle Awhile)
Patricia (April 12-19)
Clarity and Hubbyman (April 19-30. First 2 nights - cliffs to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary (Tensing Pen, maybe?); 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 4 nights - somewhere affordable on the beach; final nights - Grand finale: Catcha Falling Star)
Stuckinusa (mid April)
Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm)
Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
Ziggy & Zelda (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
Luvdaislands (April 14-28 Rayon Hotel)
Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
Sweetness (April 15 to May 6 – tentative)
Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's).
Brasi - (April) - Belmont
Tawnee - (April 26-May11) - birthday bash at Sea Star on April 28
MofromMonroe-Mo and Bob (Apr 20-29)-CCLP
Tex and Wife - Last week of April
Copper350- SeaStar April 28- May 3
Rastalady and husband -April 7-14 Grand Pineapple
Juli April 17-May 2 Home Sweet Home
Queenie
Rasta Ronnie 17 to 19 xtabie 20-26 Coco
Luvjabad Tentatively 4-20 
Kentroy and son April 16-May 5 Sea Wind Resort
HoneyBadger – April 8-15 Fun Holiday
Matt0007 – April 2-13 Caribbean Delight
Pknied - April 2-13 Coco La Palm
danap April 2-30
Rasta Stan and Betty Boop March 28 - May 5 Coco-Sea Star-BarB-Barn-Sea Splash- Coco
Tattoo - 4-3 to 5-2 - SeaStar
Denise & Mike-April 16-29/Home Sweet Home
Bob and Cindy (IndyBob
Sexybutterflyatl April 13-29 Rayon Hotel
cdn_79, with mom March 28-April 4
Coco – April 28-May 5 @ Catcha
Madtown Lady & hubby Rondel Village 4/12-4/21
Tizzy & bf -4/21-4/26 @Catcha
wpyogi +1 April 23-May 3 @ Xtabi and Kuyaba 
Blandy1 (Andy & Bonnie) April 20 - 29
Bella Bea - April 22-30

----------


## Manda81

LOL I should try and send Brasi down with a life size cut out and then I'll be around for all the parties.

----------


## marley9808

That would be great! We can take pictures of all the places you visited on this trip! I love it!

----------


## marley9808

OH!!!! You could even be in Patty's Gurly Girl and Manly Man photoshoot in the cliffs at Xtabi! Yes!!!
 :Smile: 
lol

----------


## Manda81

Hahahaha could u imagine

----------


## Donald.Porter

The Great Escape, Negril's Official Easter Party Weekend tickets went on sale yesterday. 
7 Great events starting with Negril Bacchanal and ending with The Negril Seafood Festival!!


You can buy *Early-bird* discounted season band tickets online ONLY @ http://tickets.claja.com until March 10th. 
*NEC, Negril Chamber, Breezes Resorts, South Coast Express, Claja.com are all proud sponsors of The Great Escape.

Hope to see you there,
Donald

----------


## Islandbouy

Mike & Rita April 17th - 27th Coco La Palm


Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
Booger and Sandie (April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
Sam I Am (April sometime)
Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th to May 5th at Idle Awhile)
Patricia (April 12-19)
Clarity and Hubbyman (April 19-30. First 2 nights - cliffs to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary (Tensing Pen, maybe?); 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 4 nights - somewhere affordable on the beach; final nights - Grand finale: Catcha Falling Star)
Stuckinusa (mid April)
Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm)
Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
Ziggy & Zelda (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
Luvdaislands (April 14-28 Rayon Hotel)
Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
Sweetness (April 15 to May 6 – tentative)
Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's).
Brasi - (April) - Belmont
Tawnee - (April 26-May11) - birthday bash at Sea Star on April 28
MofromMonroe-Mo and Bob (Apr 20-29)-CCLP
Tex and Wife - Last week of April
Copper350- SeaStar April 28- May 3
Rastalady and husband -April 7-14 Grand Pineapple
Juli April 17-May 2 Home Sweet Home
Queenie
Rasta Ronnie 17 to 19 xtabie 20-26 Coco
Luvjabad Tentatively 4-20 
Kentroy and son April 16-May 5 Sea Wind Resort
HoneyBadger – April 8-15 Fun Holiday
Matt0007 – April 2-13 Caribbean Delight
Pknied - April 2-13 Coco La Palm
danap April 2-30
Rasta Stan and Betty Boop March 28 - May 5 Coco-Sea Star-BarB-Barn-Sea Splash- Coco
Tattoo - 4-3 to 5-2 - SeaStar
Denise & Mike-April 16-29/Home Sweet Home
Bob and Cindy (IndyBob
Sexybutterflyatl April 13-29 Rayon Hotel
cdn_79, with mom March 28-April 4
Coco – April 28-May 5 @ Catcha
Madtown Lady & hubby Rondel Village 4/12-4/21
Tizzy & bf -4/21-4/26 @Catcha
wpyogi +1 April 23-May 3 @ Xtabi and Kuyaba 
Blandy1 (Andy & Bonnie) April 20 - 29
Bella Bea - April 22-30
Islandbouy  Mike & Rita April 17th-27th Coco La Palm

----------


## Rasta Stan

Wow should be a Great group of peeps at the boardie bash this year.
I hope Rob pick's a good location for this year.
Betty and I will both be celebrating our birthdays in JA this year. the 8th and 24th of April.
Looking forward to meeting many new faces this year.

----------


## Clarity

Manda – I'm so sorry about your boss not approving the days off in April. I'm still crossing my fingers with the hope that something will change you'll be able to travel to Negril in April! We still have that screenplay to write! Cameron Diaz and Jessica Alba are standing by! Can't you explain that to your boss?? LOL

If not, There's always that life-sized cut out idea!  :Wink:  I really hope to some day meet you! Some day soon!

Giurigay – We really hope you can make it in April, It would be so great to hang out with you and Sweetiepie! Did you find accomodations yet in the price range you're looking for?

Bella Bea – Hey! Did you cut your hair?? I still have your bracelet and ring too! I love them!

Blandy1 – We look forward to seeing you again! I have some great shots of you, Andy and Bea together at the Luciano Concert. I'll PM them to you and Bea. I think you'll really enjoy them. 

RastaStan – I look forward to meeting you and Betty again too! Maybe we'll get to talk a little longer this time around. I remember after we took a group shot, you were carried away by a bunch of boardies that were shouting _“Rasta Stan! It's Rasta Stan!”_ that was the last we saw of you that night! Haha!

Can't wait!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rasta Stan

Now that's funny Clarity, I look forward to seeing you again...lol

*April Boardie Bash History Triva Challenge :*
 What two ladies started the very first April boardie bash ? 
Why and where  and when was it held.

I bet very few on here now know this....lol

----------


## indybob

Cindy's are on the left....

----------


## marley9808

> Now that's funny Clarity, I look forward to seeing you again...lol
> 
> *April Boardie Bash History Triva Challenge :*
>  What two ladies started the very first April boardie bash ? 
> Why and where  and when was it held.
> 
> I bet very few on here now know this....lol


Hey Rasta Stan! Look forward to meeting you in April!
I don't know the answer but I can't wait to find out

How many Boardie Bashes have you attended Rasta Stan? 
Who (attending this one) will have been to the most (excluding Rob of course)?

----------


## indybob

> Now that's funny Clarity, I look forward to seeing you again...lol
> 
> *April Boardie Bash History Triva Challenge :*
>  What two ladies started the very first April boardie bash ? 
> Why and where  and when was it held.
> 
> I bet very few on here now know this....lol


Stan... were we there?

----------


## Manda81

Clarity .. I too look forward to meeting you one day and I hope soon!! My mean horrible monster of a boss .. I'm not even sure Cameron Diaz and Jessica Alba could sway his grouchy ways.  But I can only promise that I will continue to try until there is not an ounce of hope.

----------


## Bella Bea

> Attachment 10727
> 
> Cindy's are on the left....



I hope so Indy because you would actually look pretty cute with the polka dots high heels!

----------


## Rasta Stan

> Hey Rasta Stan! Look forward to meeting you in April!
> I don't know the answer but I can't wait to find out
> 
> How many Boardie Bashes have you attended Rasta Stan? 
> Who (attending this one) will have been to the most (excluding Rob of course)?


I have only missed one April  boardie bash since they started, Rob was not at the first several ones held. 
Rob took over the April boardie  bash and it's planning and started broadcasting them from the beach.
One of the best attended ones was in year two I believe when we had about one hundred people show up and it was on the cliffs at night.

Yes Indy you are one of the early peeps to come out , but you didn't have those cute shoes...lol.... the runners are nice too.

----------


## marley9808

That's awesome Rasta Stan!
I am super excited to be attending, for my very first time! But definitely not my last, I am sure!

----------


## marley9808

We have had some folks give up their spots on the Magic Bus recently, so there are more openings available

Also, I had already discussed with a few others about taking a great boardie day trip with our good friend Chicken and his Magic Bus (seats about 20 or more) www.Chickensmagicbus.com
So far, we had discussed going early in the week, probably Tuesday April 24th, for a trip out to YS Falls and the Pelican Bar (we of course can discuss / modify the date and trip destinations with any who are interested)
So far for that list I have:
Shauna  and Raul (Marley & Ralonzo)
Booger and Sandie
Clarity and Hubby-man
Luvsdaislands
Steve & Jacky – spottycatz 
Brasi 
luvjabad (tentatively)
Tizzy +1 
suzieQ


So the deal will be $30 per person for the bus ride. We will have to pay the entry fee at YS Falls which is $15 and then we will also have to arrange the boat ride to the pelican bar which is typically $10-20, so we will be looking at around $60-70 per person for the whole trip I would say.
Right now we have 14 people on the list, the bus can hold 20 comfortably, so if anyone else is interested feel free to add your name to the list!

Any one else interested? Just add your name to the list.  It will be a fun day for sure! So looking forward to meeting all of you!

----------


## Rasta Stan

April Boardie Bash Triva  answers :
"And Now for the rest of the story"....lol

-The First One was started by two boardie ladies named Seatheworld and Jamaica Blondie aka T & T , aka Martina and Tami. Both seldom post anymore.
-It was held at 3 Dives as were the first few years as well.
-It started as a get together for my birthday in April on the 24.
-Boardies from several boards at the time attended and was a Great time, so it continued every year since.We also held one or two at MiYard too.
-It was held after April 15 th so we could get better rates on hotels at this was then the cut off for low season rates. As i could only get two weeks a year vacation at a time.
-It was moved to the main beach many years later to the Boat Bar as one of the sweet ladies from the board named Juli (aka Juju) was staying there and a beach location was decided on.Rob started broadcasting them from there and it became a main stay of  many April visitors to gather ever since thanks to Rob.
-A little foot note, T & T have met up with Betty and I every year since then in April except one when we couldn't make it. They took a photo of us to all the places they visited that 
year and posted them all on the board, love dem ladies.
Looking forward to seeing them both again this year but they will not be at the boardie bash that they started so many years ago as they are coming much earlier in the month.

So looking forward to meeting many of you again this year and remember you may meet some life long friends there. You never know.So come on out.
Rob will be posting a  time and location soon but the date is April 27th I believe.
soooooon come.

----------


## marley9808

Great story Rasta Stan.....thanks for sharing that.
It's great to know the history behind how things get started, and I surely never knew it originally started to celebrate your birthday, how cool!!

----------


## TizzyATX

Lame! Who bailed on the day trip?  Smoking section looks a little empty lol

jk

I'm soooooo stoked for this trip  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sweetness

OK looks like my tentative will soon be "yes mon" but don't have the final dates yet.  Have you set a date for your outing?   Can I sign up for two for now and let you know once I confirm?   Otherwise I will take my chances that you will have two seats in a few weeks.  

Tizzy - how funny would it be to meet in Negril instead of here in Austin where we both live (lol)  Awesome!

----------


## TizzyATX

Sweetness....thats pretty funny, and I am SO hoping I get to meet you this trip!  Are your dates set? (nevermind just re-read your post lol)  I think we are shooting to do the day trip on the 24th (I hope so anyways because I'll be heading home the day before boardie party  :Frown: ).  If there is any way you can go...*GO*!!!!!

----------


## gerryg123

Will be great to see Rasta Stan again, a truly fantastic guy who really loves Negril, as evidenced by Stan's trademark rasta beads in his beard. 

Also, can't wait to meet Clarity and Hubby Man for first time .... We can be in each other reports, especially if one of us does something outrageous, lol.

----------


## TizzyATX

Gerry why are you not on the magic bus with us???

----------


## gerryg123

i am flying that night .... but if you push it one day, I am all over it.

----------


## marley9808

> OK looks like my tentative will soon be "yes mon" but don't have the final dates yet.  Have you set a date for your outing?   Can I sign up for two for now and let you know once I confirm?   Otherwise I will take my chances that you will have two seats in a few weeks.  
> 
> Tizzy - how funny would it be to meet in Negril instead of here in Austin where we both live (lol)  Awesome!


YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Say no more, I will hold two spots for you Sweetness on the Magic bus, whether you need them or not....but I am hoping you will be there
The outing is on Tuesday April 24th
So excited!

----------


## christopher240240

Our 5th trip to Negril is coming up.  We'll be staying at Legends from April 17-20 and at Xtabi from April 20-26.  Cannot wait.

----------


## marley9808

Also, I had already discussed with a few others about taking a great boardie day trip with our good friend Chicken and his Magic Bus (seats about 20 or more) www.Chickensmagicbus.com
So far, we had discussed going early in the week, probably Tuesday April 24th, for a trip out to YS Falls and the Pelican Bar (we of course can discuss / modify the date and trip destinations with any who are interested)
So far for that list I have:
Shauna  and Raul (Marley & Ralonzo)
Booger and Sandie
Clarity and Hubby-man
Luvsdaislands
Steve & Jacky – spottycatz 
Brasi 
luvjabad (tentatively)
Tizzy +1 
suzieQ
Sweetness +1

So the deal will be $30 per person for the bus ride. We will have to pay the entry fee at YS Falls which is $15 and then we will also have to arrange the boat ride to the pelican bar which is typically $10-20, so we will be looking at around $60-70 per person for the whole trip I would say.
Right now we have 14 people on the list, the bus can hold 20 comfortably, so if anyone else is interested feel free to add your name to the list!

Any one else interested? Just add your name to the list.  It will be a fun day for sure! So looking forward to meeting all of you!

----------


## marley9808

*Updated - 3/6/12 9:18am*

Feel free to copy/paste and add your name and dates if you will be in Negril in April (woo hoo)

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
Booger and Sandie (April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
Sam I Am (April sometime)
Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th to May 5th at Idle Awhile)
Patricia (April 12-19)
Clarity and Hubbyman (April 19-30. First 2 nights - cliffs to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary (Tensing Pen, maybe?); 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 4 nights - somewhere affordable on the beach; final nights - Grand finale: Catcha Falling Star)
Stuckinusa (mid April)
Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm)
Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
Ziggy & Zelda (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
Luvdaislands (April 14-28 Rayon Hotel)
Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
Sweetness (April 15 to May 6 – tentative)
Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's).
Brasi - (April) - Belmont
Tawnee - (April 26-May11) - birthday bash at Sea Star on April 28
MofromMonroe-Mo and Bob (Apr 20-29)-CCLP
Tex and Wife - Last week of April
Copper350- SeaStar April 28- May 3
Rastalady and husband -April 7-14 Grand Pineapple
Juli April 17-May 2 Home Sweet Home
Queenie
Rasta Ronnie 17 to 19 xtabie 20-26 Coco
Luvjabad Tentatively 4-20 
Kentroy and son April 16-May 5 Sea Wind Resort
HoneyBadger – April 8-15 Fun Holiday
Matt0007 – April 2-13 Caribbean Delight
Pknied - April 2-13 Coco La Palm
danap April 2-30
Rasta Stan and Betty Boop March 28 - May 5 Coco-Sea Star-BarB-Barn-Sea Splash- Coco
Tattoo - 4-3 to 5-2 - SeaStar
Denise & Mike-April 16-29/Home Sweet Home
Bob and Cindy (IndyBob
Sexybutterflyatl April 13-29 Rayon Hotel
cdn_79, with mom March 28-April 4
Coco – April 28-May 5 @ Catcha
Madtown Lady & hubby Rondel Village 4/12-4/21
Tizzy & bf -4/21-4/26 @Catcha
wpyogi +1 April 23-May 3 @ Xtabi and Kuyaba 
Blandy1 (Andy & Bonnie) April 20 - 29
Bella Bea - April 22-30
Islandbouy  Mike & Rita April 17th-27th Coco La Palm
Christopher240240 – April 17-20 @Legends and April 20-26 @Xtabi

----------


## Rasta Stan

Our trip is not looking too good right now.
 Betty and i spent last night and today at the hospital getting her checked out for a problem. 
Turns out they think she has an infection and gave her some meds for this. We have to go to her surgeon in a week for follow up. Keeping our fingers crossed that we don't have to cancel as this would cost us dearly cash wise.
Saying our prayers for a good out come.

----------


## booger

> Our trip is not looking too good right now.
>  Betty and i spent last night and today at the hospital getting her checked out for a problem. 
> Turns out they think she has an infection and gave her some meds for this. We have to go to her surgeon in a week for follow up. Keeping our fingers crossed that we don't have to cancel as this would cost us dearly cash wise.
> Saying our prayers for a good out come.


Happy thoughts coming your Mr and Mrs Rasta Stan.

----------


## marley9808

Oh No Rasta Stan!
I am sending irie thoughts to you and Betty as well that this is nothing big and just a small speed bump that will not prevent your trip from happening.
Really looking forward to meeting you both in April!

----------


## beachgirl66

Stan.... I'm sending every positive vibe your way... you guys HAVE  to be there in April.. give my love to Betty...  healing hugs coming your way.

----------


## Jim-Donna

Oh Stan I am sorry that Betty is not up to par. Sending Healing Vibes and Prayers your way~

----------


## TizzyATX

Sending out good vibes for the wife RastaStan...hope all turns out well and you both can enjoy Negril as planned.

----------


## gerryg123

Hope she feels better, RS .... Negril will NOT be the same without you, my friend.

----------


## Guirigay

Looking petty good right now for that last full week of April. Hoping something like the 21st to 28th or 29th. Sweetie Pie has 10 days left until Sept and keeps thinking longer is better. Good girl!  :Smile:  Am starting to look at airfare options today and we will pow wow tonight. Can I get a tentative on that Magic Bus! Ooh Yeah, The Magic Bus!

----------


## Guirigay

Positive Vibrations Stan and Betty!

----------


## marley9808

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## marley9808

Also, I had already discussed with a few others about taking a great boardie day trip with our good friend Chicken and his Magic Bus (seats about 20 or more) www.Chickensmagicbus.com
So far, we had discussed going early in the week, probably Tuesday April 24th, for a trip out to YS Falls and the Pelican Bar (we of course can discuss / modify the date and trip destinations with any who are interested)
So far for that list I have:
Shauna  and Raul (Marley & Ralonzo)
Booger and Sandie
Clarity and Hubby-man
Luvsdaislands
Steve & Jacky – spottycatz 
Brasi 
luvjabad (tentatively)
Tizzy +1 
suzieQ
Sweetness +1
Guirigay and Sweetiepie (tentative)

So the deal will be $30 per person for the bus ride. We will have to pay the entry fee at YS Falls which is $15 and then we will also have to arrange the boat ride to the pelican bar which is typically $10-20, so we will be looking at around $60-70 per person for the whole trip I would say.
Right now we have 14 people on the list, the bus can hold 20 comfortably, so if anyone else is interested feel free to add your name to the list!

Any one else interested? Just add your name to the list.  It will be a fun day for sure! So looking forward to meeting all of you!

----------


## Guirigay

Clarity - It looks like that $275 is a one way on Spirit!  :Frown:  Right now it's looking like $550+ in my window which would mean only one ticket on points. Won't buy a ticket until after the 11th - new billing cycle  :Smile:  - so maybe things will change for the better? As long as it stays under 600 a seat I think we can eke it out. We'll be crunching numbers tonight!

----------


## marley9808

Guirigay-
Not that you need any more nudging (of course) but here is an extra push for you and Sweetiepie to come last week of April....
Booger's wife Sandie I believe (and booger can correct me if I am wrong) participated in the spay and neuter clinic last year. I remember this because when I was originally twisting his arm to book in April he mentioned they were already thinking about coming in April anyways but Sandie was hoping to hear when the spay and neuter clinic would be held again this year. So Sweetiepie can surely talk to Sandie about that while in Negril or even while on the Magic Bus trip!

Just wanted to throw that out there  :Wink:

----------


## brasi

OMG...this is going to be the most EPIC trip of ALL TIME...

Guirigay//////////////////////////////////////////SpottyCatz/////////////////////////////////////////Brasi

In the SCOTTISH section of the Magic Bus.

...and meeting all of you guys is going to be really cool...

----------


## marley9808

Brasi.....Raul (though it might be hard to believe) has a Scottish background as well! LOL
 :Smile:

----------


## Luvsdaislands

Brasi... I concur!!  

This will be a trip for the record books!!!  

#1, I love Jamaica in April
#2, I get to meet new boardies and see some ones I've met before
#3, I get to finally meet 2 of my girlfriends face to face after talking online and via phone for some years.

POW POW!!! WHOOP WHOOP!!!

Luvs

----------


## booger

> Guirigay-
> Not that you need any more nudging (of course) but here is an extra push for you and Sweetiepie to come last week of April....
> Booger's wife Sandie I believe (and booger can correct me if I am wrong) participated in the spay and neuter clinic last year. I remember this because when I was originally twisting his arm to book in April he mentioned they were already thinking about coming in April anyways but Sandie was hoping to hear when the spay and neuter clinic would be held again this year. So Sweetiepie can surely talk to Sandie about that while in Negril or even while on the Magic Bus trip!
> 
> Just wanted to throw that out there


Unfortunately we missed the spay and neuter clinic last year and will miss it this year as well. This year we couldn't wait any longer so we booked. Come to find out it starts the week after we leave this year, however it is in Ochi as well. This program is headed up by a Dr Rist, so if anyone else knows of a similar program let me know, as Sandie is totally game to volunteer her time. She is bringing some Meds down, so if anyone knows of some pets that need help shoot me a PM. Thanks

----------


## booger

> OMG...this is going to be the most EPIC trip of ALL TIME...
> 
> Guirigay//////////////////////////////////////////SpottyCatz/////////////////////////////////////////Brasi
> 
> In the SCOTTISH section of the Magic Bus.
> 
> ...and meeting all of you guys is going to be really cool...


Can we add the Scotish section near the smoking section. I'm half Scots Irish so I'll fit right in the middle.

----------


## marley9808

I am so excited for this trip I just can't stand it!

----------


## Guirigay

Do any of you guys do anything for fare watching? What would you recommend for watching the next week or so? I still have the old miles reward card so tickets would need to drop below 350 for me to get two on miles. Don't think that is likely. I can get one up to 600 or more but would obviously like to get it at the lowest possible price as we'll have to pick up the second ticket.

----------


## brasi

> Can we add the Scotish section near the smoking section. I'm half Scots Irish so I'll fit right in the middle.


Aren't you sitting in the HANGBRAIN section?   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## booger

[QUOTE=Guirigay;40359]Do any of you guys do anything for fare watching? What would you recommend for watching the next week or so? I still have the old miles reward card so tickets would need to drop below 350 for me to get two on miles. Don't think that is likely. I can get one up to 600 or more but would obviously like to get it at the lowest possible price as we'll have to pick up the second ticket.[/QUOTE

Trip Advisor and Kayak have worked great for me.

----------


## Rasta Stan

Thank you All for the positive vibes for Betty. 
We have to wait to see what the doctor says after she is on the meds for a few days. We are keeping our fingers crossed.
We'd lose allot money if we have to cancel so late.

----------


## booger

Alright,
 I have a buddy coming along for this trip as well!!! His name is Jon and I am adding him to the trip, that is if there is room still available.  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Also, I had already discussed with a few others about taking a great boardie day trip with our good friend Chicken and his Magic Bus (seats about 20 or more) www.Chickensmagicbus.com
> So far, we had discussed going early in the week, probably Tuesday April 24th, for a trip out to YS Falls and the Pelican Bar (we of course can discuss / modify the date and trip destinations with any who are interested)
> So far for that list I have:
> Shauna  and Raul (Marley & Ralonzo)
> Booger and Sandie and Booger's friend Jon
> Clarity and Hubby-man
> Luvsdaislands
> Steve & Jacky  spottycatz 
> Brasi 
> ...

----------


## booger

Adding my buddy Jon




> *Updated - 3/7 6:24 PST*
> 
> Feel free to copy/paste and add your name and dates if you will be in Negril in April (woo hoo)
> 
> Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
> Booger and Sandie and Jon (April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
> Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
> Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
> Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
> ...

----------


## marley9808

Welcome aboard buddy Jon....plenty of room!

----------


## tfw73

....still waiting on an offer of room in a suitcase!  LOL

----------


## brasi

Nice...welcome Jon!

BTW: one of the people mentioned in this thread clicked this week and hasn't added their name...

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Clarity

Rasta Stan – I'm truly praying for Betty's quick recovery! I hope it all goes smoothly
You're both in our thoughts and we're also sending positive vibes your way!

Guirigay – Make sure you sign up for flight price alerts from Yapta and Kayak and Bing. Those sites are great for finding out the deals  and messaging them to you as soon as they pop up! Just keep your trigger finger ready!





> OMG...this is going to be the most EPIC trip of ALL TIME...
> 
> Guirigay//////////////////////////////////////////SpottyCatz/////////////////////////////////////////Brasi
> 
> In the SCOTTISH section of the Magic Bus.
> 
> ...and meeting all of you guys is going to be really cool...


Hey is there any more room in the Scottish Section of the bus for me?
I'm Scottish too, mixed with Native American and Spanish. (strange combo, I know!)
Look forward to meeting you all!

Spottycatz – Do you have an accent like Sean Connery?  :Smile: 
My grandfather moved to New York from Scottland when he was a teenager, so he doesn't really have an accent anymore. I love the Scottish accent! (second only to an Australian accent)

Tfw73 – (opens suitcase)  Jump in! You can come with us! :Big Grin:

----------


## marley9808

Who? Who? Who?

----------


## spottycatz

Clarity, no-one has an accent like Sean Connery.
Wow, just noticed we've dropped below 40 days.  :Big Grin:

----------


## tfw73

> Tfw73 – (opens suitcase)  Jump in! You can come with us!


Yay!  I will reciprocate in July, lol!

----------


## brasi

> Who? Who? Who?


The person HAS AN open Trip Report that he/she has not finished. He/she is Canadian...that is all the info I can share...in respect for this person's privacy...one *more* notch in your "April belt" Marley! LOL

Rum is next! LOL jk

Clarity: I have some Native American in me too.   :Smile:  Plenty of room in the Scottish section...and (newsflash) Raul and I will be bartending LOL

----------


## Joe Trinidad

Brasi-  Shhhhhhhh don't tell anyone about the Canadian until the dawn of a new day...

Hahahahahahahaha. April soon come mon!

----------


## spottycatz

So, De Bus is up to 19 folks of various persuasion and ethnicity. Flags of many colours to be hung at the Pelican bar.

----------


## marley9808

> The person HAS AN open Trip Report that he/she has not finished. He/she is Canadian...that is all the info I can share...in respect for this person's privacy...one *more* notch in your "April belt" Marley! LOL
> 
> Rum is next! LOL jk
> 
> Clarity: I have some Native American in me too.   Plenty of room in the Scottish section...and (newsflash) Raul and I will be bartending LOL


Brasi, if it is who I think it is.....I am going to be REALLY happy!
She was in a long time ago and then faded back out.....but you know me, I NEVER give up hope  :Smile: 

p.s. I have already planted the seed for a little rum  :Smile:

----------


## marley9808

> Brasi-  Shhhhhhhh don't tell anyone about the Canadian until the dawn of a new day...
> 
> Hahahahahahahaha. April soon come mon!


until the dawn of a new day.....HAHAHAHAHAHA I just got that Joe....very funny!
And that means I am right so...... <Happy Dance>

----------


## marley9808

> So, De Bus is up to 19 folks of various persuasion and ethnicity. Flags of many colours to be hung at the Pelican bar.


This is going to be soooooooooooooooo much fun!

----------


## Guirigay

Morning All, worked through a little budgeting last night. Airfare is going to slam us a bit as I was hoping to get them both on miles but we're planning on going. I'm hoping the Tuesday at noon phenomena holds up next week and we get a little drop in the price. looks like the 21st to the 29th offers the best deal, we'll get a nice reach in. Very excited.

We'll need to hang a tartan at Pelican bar Brasi!

Enter the Scottish section of the Magic Bus at your own risk ladies and gentlemen!!

----------


## Jim-Donna

Hope we cross paths Guirigay !

----------


## marley9808

Welcome aboard...the 21-29 is exactly when our trip is....if you guys end up booking those dates let me know about your flight times, you might be able to join us on our airport transfers, if you want!

----------


## Guirigay

I'm tracking flights that will arrive at either 12:21, 1:34 or 2:45. The price difference between them right now is nominal. When will you be arriving? PM me if you don't want to post  :Smile:

----------


## Guirigay

Jim and Donna, I'm SURE we will  :Smile:

----------


## marley9808

> I'm tracking flights that will arrive at either 12:21, 1:34 or 2:45. The price difference between them right now is nominal. When will you be arriving? PM me if you don't want to post


Well we were SUPPOSED to be arriving at 8:30am which I was thrilled about, but just recently JetBlue changed the flight and we are now arriving around 2:45pm....

----------


## beachgirl66

omg!!! hahahaha

----------


## marley9808

:Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Joe Trinidad

Marley, has the new day dawned?  hahahahahaha

----------


## marley9808

Yes Joe...once the new day dawned, it dawned on me what you were saying!
 :Smile:

----------


## beachgirl66

Marley and Joe.... what are you guys talking about.. nothing's dawned on me..

----------


## Joe Trinidad

Beachgirl, It dawned on both of us that on the new day which is dawning, regardless of which day, the dawn will eventually arrive.  It's dawnting but the day of the dawning is inevitable, which means that the inevitability of the dawn is perpetual until the dawn leaves the day.

Has it dawned on you?

----------


## beccajean_ca

As I am new on here I am not sure how this works but it all sounds like so much fun.I'm planning on coming sometime between April 16 to May 4th hoping for 10 days but still shopping around.I will probably be solo so looking to meet up with some peeps down there,but need some ideas of a safe cheap 40-80 a night place on the beach. The bus party sounds awesome as all so would love to attend.

----------


## brasi

*Jamaican Tourism Marketing, or Witch Doctoring?* :Wink: 

Toronto, CANADA-Reports from Canada, some northern U.S. States, and locations across the globe have people selling off their worldly possessions in order to take impromtu trips to Jamaica, an undoubtedly gorgeous Carribbean island...but at what cost?

Beachgirl66, a Toronto native, was seen recently returning beer bottles in nearby Buffalo NY. She's the latest "victim" of an obscure thread on a Jamaican-based website...a thread purportedly controlled by an Obeah-like woman loosely known as "marley9808."

"Marley told me I was *EXPECTED* to be in Negril," said 66, knee deep in Molson Light bottles.  

Beachgirl has taken an unprecedented 97 trips to Negril over the past four months. She has lost her car, her home, and recently traded her parakeet for 25 cents to a homless man for food.

"I love the vibe," she said, as she gave blood at her local blood bank.

Brasi, a New York native, neglected paying his fuel oil bill this winter due to "marley9808's" influence, he said.

"I figure'd we didn't need furniture, really," he added. "it's just gets in the way. So I used it for firewood. Marley9808 said I HAD to be in Negril..."

Both travelers next visit Negril in late April...along with a mess of other COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL MOFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFOS!!!!!!

#

_...satire..._

----------


## marley9808

LOL....yeah what Joe said!

----------


## beccajean_ca

joe.......

nice to  see a fellow Canadian on here I was starting to feel like the black sheep of the family..waaaaaaa :Cool:

----------


## marley9808

LOL Brasi, you crack me up!

Obeah-like made me laugh. I do what I can!
I was also recently told I have Yoda mind-bending capabilities.....that's pretty cool!

hmmmmm *Marley9808 pauses to think if she can use these powers to win the lotto and thereby bring EVERYONE to Negril in April*

----------


## SLP

> joe.......
> 
> nice to  see a fellow Canadian on here I was starting to feel like the black sheep of the family..waaaaaaa


Not to worry there are lots of us here   :Cool:

----------


## beachgirl66

Brasi: The news editor left out how Beachgirl is taking donations of milk bags so she crochet plastic mats to sell at the local market.. and is considering a stint on the street corner by which she will be charging by the pound.  

She has scraped enough together get her flight booked this week.. however, she is currently homeless while in Negril.. but this doesn't worry her, there is always the option of taking one of the plastic milk bag mats and sleeping on the beach.

----------


## marley9808

LOL, you crack me up too beachgirl
who needs a room? Just party 24/7
jk....we will find you a place, no problem mon!

So happy to see you onboard....now bring your good luck and get us a good concert while we are there....Tarrus would be divine!  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## booger

She has scraped enough together get her flight booked this week.. however, she is currently homeless while in Negril.. but this doesn't worry her, there is always the option of taking one of the plastic milk bag mats and sleeping on the beach.[/QUOTE]

Or you can snuggle with Brasi!

----------


## brasi

> Brasi: The news editor left out how Beachgirl is taking donations of milk bags so she crochet plastic mats to sell at the local market.. and is considering a stint on the street corner by which she will be charging by the pound.  
> 
> She has scraped enough together get her flight booked this week.. however, she is currently homeless while in Negril.. but this doesn't worry her, there is always the option of taking one of the plastic milk bag mats and sleeping on the beach.


Trust me...editors ruin everything. ahahahahahahahah

I may be in the country longer than expected and if so you can use the room i have procured in the Negril area (as my backup)...all I ask is that you leave the gorgeous model-type I plan to leave behind to watch it alone. She's very sensitive...hahah....

 jk :Cool:

----------


## Joe Trinidad

> joe.......
> 
> nice to  see a fellow Canadian on here I was starting to feel like the black sheep of the family..waaaaaaa


There are lots of Canadians here.. Poolguy Windsor, Beachgirl66, Bras-I is an honorary Canadian too, newfiesub etc. etc. etc.. You're not alone.. well maybe for the first 5 minutes in Jamaica, after that it's like family.

----------


## Guirigay

Dateline: Michigan

Reports continue to filter in of derelict Caribbean adventurers abandoning all sound financial practices in response to what can only be characterized as undue telepathic influence, excessive digital arm twisting and a disarming charm offensive.

Contacted as he was searching his couch (not YET burned for firewood) for loose change after returning his neighbors bottles, Guirigay stated, "I'm entranced by the idea, and besides I've been told resistance is futile." When asked if Sweetie Pie was providing any rational options to avoid certain economic ruin Guirigay only responded with a smile and a far away gaze. There doesn't seem to be any explanation for this bizarre behavior, when pressed Guirigay will only laugh and repeat, "Those freakin' boardies!"

----------


## marley9808

maniacal laugh
           maniacal laugh
                       maniacal laugh

----------


## brasi

:Big Grin:  :Cool: 

I want to start drinking NOW. LOL

Guirigay...set ups my friend, set ups...(I guess when I was calling 'em a 'Qs and Pepsi' I was mis-speaking)

Legendary epicness....

(the kitchen table will burn well...)

----------


## marley9808

If we are having this much fun just talking (=typing) about the trip, I can't wait til the belly-busting, side-splitting, time of our lives...good fun the actual trip is going to be!

But seriously....at this point is the list of people coming in April larger than list of people not coming in April?
I think so!

----------


## beccajean_ca

i see that now.maybe when I'm here a bit longer I will figure out who is who :Big Grin:

----------


## Guirigay

I really just about never go online when I'm home, 9-10 hours a day on the computer is usually more than too much for me. Hello, everyone, my name is Guirigay and I have a problem...  :Smile:

----------


## beachgirl66

> "Those freakin' boardies!"


You got that right.. I couldn't take it any more Guirigay... Brasi sending me messages, "Commmmmmmmmmmmme, Just Dooooooooooooo it"... Marley enticing me with you don't wanna know....lol.. I couldn't resist.. the peer pressure was too much..  I had to do it.. I just had to.. 

April 19th - 29th... 10 days of heaven and I get to hang out with some of the coolest people on earth.. 

We just need to work on Joe.. lots of things have been dawning on him.. maybe it will dawn on him that some people really really want him there.. and we have the dawnting tast of helping him make it come true.. 

Every dawn brings hope Joe!!!

(now excuse me as I hunt for more beer bottles and scrap metal)

----------


## marley9808

No worries Beachgirl.......
Joe knows the rules as I stated them quite clearly back a couple of pages ago.....
"Once your name is mentioned in this thread....you are coming in April...no use in fighting it, just book, pack and go"

I assume he is searching flights as we speak  :Smile: 

So happy you booked!

----------


## Joe Trinidad

Pssst psssst.. Kidnap me, hide me in a suitcase, by the time people find out it'll be too late.. Shower Show's for everyone!! woohoooo!!

----------


## beccajean_ca

You guys are to funny. This is like a novel I don't want to put down. But some of us work in the morning can't stay in the clouds of JA all night ya know. We will save that for April :Cool: cool:

----------


## beachgirl66

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Joe... pleeaasseeeeee one of your shower shows.. oh how I so dearly miss my daily 'show'...  come come come

----------


## beccajean_ca

Awesome

----------


## marley9808

Love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Guirigay

Brasi and Marley are a dangerous duo. They're a frightening combination of concert promoter and protection racketeer  :Smile:  "C'mon, you know you wanna go. You know it's great, it'll be the best!" mixed with a little "Don't make me sick them on you"

They're like a good cop/ great cop interrogation team...  :Smile:

----------


## Joe Trinidad

Key in: LMFAO "Sexy and I know it"  wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle

----------


## beachgirl66

Its all about the booze Guirigay... Marley enticing everyone with her rum cake and Brasi with his song... I was a gonner at "come"

----------


## beachgirl66

Don't let Joe fool you Guirigay.. he is as equally dangerous..

----------


## beccajean_ca

Well okay not quite bed time yet.But did buy some Red Stripe to share. Will ya all join me in a toast to JA...Glug,Glug,Glug. Cheers. :Wink:

----------


## brasi

I am lucky enough to be planning a trip to December too, along with the Trinidad-Satherians LOL. I am going to nominate ME as Joe's wingman in December. I will also expect ALL of you April-threaders to start saving you pennies upon your return because I will be pestering you...mwhahahahahahahahahahaha..............

----------


## marley9808

I hereby nominate Brasi as the VP in charge of December bookings! Here Here

And beccajean, Cheers! I will surely toast with you but mine will be rum as I am not a beer drinker (Gasp...I know)
But it's ok, I don't have to worry about Brasi or PGW or whoever will drink all the red stripes.....there will surely always be enough Rum! Ya mon!  :Smile:

----------


## booger

> I hereby nominate Brasi as the VP in charge of December bookings! Here Here
> 
> And beccajean, Cheers! I will surely toast with you but mine will be rum as I am not a beer drinker (Gasp...I know)
> But it's ok, I don't have to worry about Brasi or PGW or whoever will drink all the red stripes.....there will surely always be enough Rum! Ya mon!


I'll drink rum with you...  And beers with others..... And when I get hungry it's all subs..... Yep, my folks raised me to get along well with others. Thanks Mom and Dad.

----------


## beccajean_ca

LOL@ Marley its all good.

----------


## tfw73

Crap, I wish I could come in April, too.
*Looks around for any victims, uh volunteers I mean, who would like to donate a kidney to a good cause.  I hear you can get a few grand for them!*

----------


## beachgirl66

:Cool: I'm thrilled to announce officially that I pushed the button and will be there for 10 days at the end of April (19-29)

Feel free to copy/paste and add your name and dates if you will be in Negril in April (woo hoo)

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
 Booger and Sandie and Jon (April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
 Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
 Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
 Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
 Sam I Am (April sometime)
 Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th to May 5th at Idle Awhile)
 Patricia (April 12-19)
 Clarity and Hubbyman (April 19-30. First 2 nights - cliffs to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary (Tensing Pen, maybe?); 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 4 nights - somewhere affordable on the beach; final nights - Grand finale: Catcha Falling Star)
 Stuckinusa (mid April)
 Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
 Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm)
 Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
 Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
 Ziggy & Zelda (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
 Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
 Luvdaislands (April 14-28 Rayon Hotel)
 Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
 Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
 Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
 VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
 Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
 Sweetness (April 15 to May 6 – tentative)
 Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
 SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
 Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
 SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's).
 Brasi - (April) - Belmont
 Tawnee - (April 26-May11) - birthday bash at Sea Star on April 28
 MofromMonroe-Mo and Bob (Apr 20-29)-CCLP
 Tex and Wife - Last week of April
 Copper350- SeaStar April 28- May 3
 Rastalady and husband -April 7-14 Grand Pineapple
 Juli April 17-May 2 Home Sweet Home
 Queenie
 Rasta Ronnie 17 to 19 xtabie 20-26 Coco
 Luvjabad Tentatively 4-20 
 Kentroy and son April 16-May 5 Sea Wind Resort
 HoneyBadger – April 8-15 Fun Holiday
 Matt0007 – April 2-13 Caribbean Delight
 Pknied - April 2-13 Coco La Palm
 danap April 2-30
 Rasta Stan and Betty Boop March 28 - May 5 Coco-Sea Star-BarB-Barn-Sea Splash- Coco
 Tattoo - 4-3 to 5-2 - SeaStar
 Denise & Mike-April 16-29/Home Sweet Home
 Bob and Cindy (IndyBob
 Sexybutterflyatl April 13-29 Rayon Hotel
 cdn_79, with mom March 28-April 4
 Coco – April 28-May 5 @ Catcha
 Madtown Lady & hubby Rondel Village 4/12-4/21
 Tizzy & bf -4/21-4/26 @Catcha
 wpyogi +1 April 23-May 3 @ Xtabi and Kuyaba 
Blandy1 (Andy & Bonnie) April 20 - 29
 Bella Bea - April 22-30
 Islandbouy Mike & Rita April 17th-27th Coco La Palm
 Christopher240240 – April 17-20 @Legends and April 20-26 @Xtabi
Beachgirl66 (Dawn) plus 1

----------


## Clarity

Beachgirl66  Congrats on pushing the button! YAY!! We'll see you in Negril! :Big Grin: 

Beccajean_ca  Look forward to meeting you too! Check out Bar B Barn and White Sands for an affordable place on the beach. I've been hearing a lot of great reviews about those 2 hotels!




> *Jamaican Tourism Marketing, or Witch Doctoring?*
> 
> Toronto, CANADA-Reports from Canada, some northern U.S. States, and locations across the globe have people selling off their worldly possessions in order to take impromtu trips to Jamaica, an undoubtedly gorgeous Carribbean island...but at what cost?
> 
> Beachgirl66, a Toronto native, was seen recently returning beer bottles in nearby Buffalo NY. She's the latest "victim" of an obscure thread on a Jamaican-based website...a thread purportedly controlled by an Obeah-like woman loosely known as "marley9808."
> 
> "Marley told me I was *EXPECTED* to be in Negril," said 66, knee deep in Molson Light bottles.  
> 
> Beachgirl has taken an unprecedented 97 trips to Negril over the past four months. She has lost her car, her home, and recently traded her parakeet for 25 cents to a homless man for food.
> ...



LOL Brasi!! 
Omg! This had me cracking up!!!  :Big Grin: 

JoeTrinidad  You know there's no hope now. You have been mentioned, start packing your bags.  :Smile: 

I love this thread! We can't wait to meet you guys!

----------


## spottycatz

I hate this. You guys party all 'night' while we sleep and when I get up you're all in bed!!! Hurry up April when we're all in the same bloody time zone!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## marley9808

LOL spottycatz!
As long as that is not the case in April.....we will all have a blast! Woo Hoo

----------


## Jim-Donna

WOW what a long list!! I thought Feburary was the most popular travel month. Maybe not.

----------


## brasi

*Brasi, Booger and Friends to organize Belly Flop Contest on Friday 4/20*

Negril, JAMAICA-It's on.

One boardie's idea (Tatoo?) has turned into reality. And spectators are encouraged.

Contestants and judges are being sought for the first annual 'Belly-Flop Challenge' to be _INFORMALLY/TENTATIVELY_ held @ the Seastar Inn  on Friday April 20th. The jump-off time? 4:20 pm.

Pre-gaming and set-up begins @ 3:30 pm.

Contestants will be judged from 1-5 on the 
1. loudness of their "slap"  and 
2. the distance of their splash. 

Adding these scores from each judge together is the overall score, for example, 3, 5 = 8. Rounds 1,2 will consist of 2 jumps per contestant, with the best jump counted as the score. The field will be narrowed in each successive round depending on the number of contestants. Round 3 will feature the Top 3 Floppers.

Judges will be required to sit poolside with their feet in the water.   :Big Grin: 

All contestants are asked to donate $100J to the "Buy a Brick" fund. 

Brasi will donate a $20 bar tab @ Seastar to the winner.
#

Please add your name as a FLOPPER (limited to 10):
Brasi

Please add your name as a JUDGE (first 5 non FLOPPERS can be judges):

----------


## marley9808

Dang it!
I will miss this by one day! Boo!

----------


## booger

> Dang it!
> I will miss this by one day! Boo!


We could move the date back a day if you are going to flop???

----------


## beachgirl66

I will be a judge!!!!

----------


## marley9808

Hahahaha I am sure I could convince Raul to do it....I could be a judge!
We will be getting into Seastar on Saturday but much later than originally planned since JetBlue changed our flight. It will probably not be until 5pm

So just take pictures! I definitely want to see that!

----------


## Guirigay

Video, Marley, Video!! Although I agree with quantifiable criteria for judging a "Sporting Competition" there is a subjective evaluation of presentation, performance and artistic merit best captured in motion for the laughing masses!

----------


## beachgirl66

Marley, I think you should call jetblue and tell them its imperative that you get to JA... ask for a flight the day before...

----------


## brasi

Marley, consider it moved...ESPECIALLY if your hubby is in.

I will be leaving Negril though, on Saturday, for a few days...so...will get back to ya on a date soon!

I am trying to import a CELEBRITY judge!

----------


## beachgirl66

Am I not famous enough for ya Brasi hahahahaahah ...

----------


## marley9808

Beachgirl!!! That is a great idea! Why didn't I think of that

But you know seriously, we were so stoked about our 7:30am flight that would be landing at 8:30. We had already made arrangements for Chicken to pick us up and take us to Rockland Bird Sanctuary since it would be so early, then we could leisurley drive to Seastar, check in and have plenty of relaxing time before the show on Sat. night. We were even planning to stay the night Friday night in Orlando because of the early flight (thank goodness I hadn't already booked that) Then JetBlue (who is still my favorite airline btw) changes our flight from 7:30 am to 1:30 pm.....that is a significant difference!
Now we will just drive over Saturday, we won't have time for Rockland (which will remain on my bucket list) and by the time we land, clear customs, and drive to Negril it will be close to the start of the Seastar show....what a difference in our plans! 
Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah it's not fair! Hahaha

----------


## marley9808

A celebrity judge? Saweeeeeeeet!
Ok cool, now I feel better.
And sure, I know I am nominating him but I am confident that Raul will do just about anything if the prize or bribe is free booze  :Smile:

----------


## brasi

Marley: you really MIGHT be able to convince Jet Blue to change yur flight with that significant change. You can "cry" that you had reservations, now you are going to miss Plan A, etc etc etc....just sayin'...

DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT  TTTT

How does it feel?   :Big Grin:

----------


## beachgirl66

WAIT..... Could the celebrity judge be Tarrus?  Marley and I would love that... just sayin... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## beachgirl66

> DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT TTTT
> 
> How does it feel?


HAHAHAHA.... that peer pressure is killer!!!

----------


## marley9808

> Marley: you really MIGHT be able to convince Jet Blue to change yur flight with that significant change. You can "cry" that you had reservations, now you are going to miss Plan A, etc etc etc....just sayin'...
> 
> DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT  TTTT
> 
> How does it feel?


True, but they cancelled my flight altogether....or they just moved the entire flight to the time, so I really can't do much but cry! lol

Oh......and it feels GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am going to Jamaica, in April, with a bunch of really cool peeps, and we are doing a bunch of really cool things.....I am not sure I could be any happier...well the Tarrus thing could do it, but yeah, I feel great!!!!!!!!

----------


## marley9808

> WAIT..... Could the celebrity judge be Tarrus?  Marley and I would love that... just sayin...


I ...... would...... DIE!

----------


## brasi

The Celeboardie judge is................................................  ..................................................  .............

..................................................  ...................drum rollllllllllllllllllllll..................

*The MIGHTY*

TIC TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOC

I am providing her with airfare, a Blackberry, a free mani/pedi at Negril de Nail, $25 per day in miscellaneous expenses...and three "pool boys."

Word has it she is the Simon Cowell of BELLY FLOPS!

_...just kidding about Tic Toc...I WISH!!!!!!!!_

----------


## Guirigay

I like the smallest possible font disclaimer. Name has been mentioned, get to work!

----------


## marley9808

Guirigay! You are so smart and catch on quickly! You got it!

Brasi, you know the rules.....Tic Toc, you're name has now been mentioned....You know what to do! BPG!
Book, pack, go

See you there! Woo hoo!

----------


## Juli

I'll be a judge, I was suppose to marry Bruce Springsteen, will that work?

----------


## brasi

You are IN as a judge, txx!!!

###CHICKEN BUS Updated 3/9/12####

Also, I had already discussed with a few others about taking a great boardie day trip with our good friend Chicken and his Magic Bus (seats about 20 or more) www.Chickensmagicbus.com
So far, we had discussed going early in the week, probably Tuesday April 24th, for a trip out to YS Falls and the Pelican Bar (we of course can discuss / modify the date and trip destinations with any who are interested)
So far for that list I have:
Shauna and Raul (Marley & Ralonzo)
Booger and Sandie and Booger's friend Jon
Clarity and Hubby-man
Luvsdaislands
Steve & Jacky – spottycatz
Brasi + 1
luvjabad (tentatively)
Tizzy +1
suzieQ
Sweetness +1
Guirigay and Sweetiepie (tentative)

So the deal will be $30 per person for the bus ride. We will have to pay the entry fee at YS Falls which is $15 and then we will also have to arrange the boat ride to the pelican bar which is typically $10-20, so we will be looking at around $60-70 per person for the whole trip I would say.
Right now we have 14 people on the list, the bus can hold 20 comfortably, so if anyone else is interested feel free to add your name to the list!

Any one else interested? Just add your name to the list. It will be a fun day for sure! So looking forward to meeting all of you!

----------


## marley9808

Beachgirl.....are you in for the bus trip?

----------


## beachgirl66

I will tentatively say yes.. but confirm when I'm there.. sounds like a good time.

----------


## marley9808

Ok cool, then I will mark you as tentative and that will pretty much conclude the open seats on the Magic Bus!
It should be  agood time for sure!  :Smile:

----------


## marley9808

###CHICKEN BUS Updated 3/9/12####
The Chicken Bus is booked people, all spots are filled, this is going to be a fun time, can't wait!
For everyone on the bus I will be contacting you once we get closer with all the details on times and pickups, etc.

 I had already discussed with a few others about taking a great boardie day trip with our good friend Chicken and his Magic Bus (seats about 20 or more) www.Chickensmagicbus.com
So far, we had discussed going early in the week, probably Tuesday April 24th, for a trip out to YS Falls and the Pelican Bar (we of course can discuss / modify the date and trip destinations with any who are interested)

So far for that list I have:
Shauna and Raul (Marley & Ralonzo)
Booger and Sandie and Booger's friend Jon
Clarity and Hubby-man
Luvsdaislands
Steve & Jacky – spottycatz
Brasi + 1
luvjabad (tentatively)
Tizzy +1
suzieQ
Sweetness +1
Guirigay and Sweetiepie (tentative)
Beachgirl66 (tentative)

So the deal will be $30 per person for the bus ride. We will have to pay the entry fee at YS Falls which is $15 and then we will also have to arrange the boat ride to the pelican bar which is typically $10-20, so we will be looking at around $60-70 per person for the whole trip I would say.


 It will be a fun day for sure! So looking forward to meeting all of you!

----------


## marley9808

> As I am new on here I am not sure how this works but it all sounds like so much fun.I'm planning on coming sometime between April 16 to May 4th hoping for 10 days but still shopping around.I will probably be solo so looking to meet up with some peeps down there,but need some ideas of a safe cheap 40-80 a night place on the beach. The bus party sounds awesome as all so would love to attend.


Oh beccajean, if you are in town for the Bus trip on April 24th and want in, just let me know and I will add you too. Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## beachgirl66

yayyyyyyyyyy   come onnnn April 19th.......

----------


## marley9808

Amen to that!!!

----------


## brasi

April 18    If only for a slice of pizza LOL

----------


## Rasta Stan

Good News:
Betty has been given the OK buy her surgeon after another ultra-sound to Go to Jamaica.... :Smile: 
She has to finish her meds but nothing to stop her from going.

On a bad note I broke the arm off my recliner and will have to replace that ASAP...lol
19 sleeps to go.

----------


## MoFromMonroe

Good news about Betty.  Bad news about your chair.  Haha
Hope to meet you at CCLP. Think we may overlap.

----------


## marley9808

That's great news Rasta Stan! So happy for you and Betty!
See you in April!

----------


## booger

> Good News:
> Betty has been given the OK buy her surgeon after another ultra-sound to Go to Jamaica....
> She has to finish her meds but nothing to stop her from going.
> 
> On a bad note I broke the arm off my recliner and will have to replace that ASAP...lol
> 19 sleeps to go.


Great news Rasta Stan for Betty!

----------


## kylake

Feel free to copy/paste and add your name and dates if you will be in Negril in April (woo hoo)

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
Booger and Sandie and Jon (April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
Sam I Am (April sometime)
Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th to May 5th at Idle Awhile)
Patricia (April 12-19)
Clarity and Hubbyman (April 19-30. First 2 nights - cliffs to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary (Tensing Pen, maybe?); 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 4 nights - somewhere affordable on the beach; final nights - Grand finale: Catcha Falling Star)
Stuckinusa (mid April)
Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm)
Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
Ziggy & Zelda (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
Luvdaislands (April 14-28 Rayon Hotel)
Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
Sweetness (April 15 to May 6  tentative)
Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's).
Brasi - (April) - Belmont
Tawnee - (April 26-May11) - birthday bash at Sea Star on April 28
MofromMonroe-Mo and Bob (Apr 20-29)-CCLP
Tex and Wife - Last week of April
Copper350- SeaStar April 28- May 3
Rastalady and husband -April 7-14 Grand Pineapple
Juli April 17-May 2 Home Sweet Home
Queenie
Rasta Ronnie 17 to 19 xtabie 20-26 Coco
Luvjabad Tentatively 4-20 
Kentroy and son April 16-May 5 Sea Wind Resort
HoneyBadger  April 8-15 Fun Holiday
Matt0007  April 2-13 Caribbean Delight
Pknied - April 2-13 Coco La Palm
danap April 2-30
Rasta Stan and Betty Boop March 28 - May 5 Coco-Sea Star-BarB-Barn-Sea Splash- Coco
Tattoo - 4-3 to 5-2 - SeaStar
Denise & Mike-April 16-29/Home Sweet Home
Bob and Cindy (IndyBob
Sexybutterflyatl April 13-29 Rayon Hotel
cdn_79, with mom March 28-April 4
Coco  April 28-May 5 @ Catcha
Madtown Lady & hubby Rondel Village 4/12-4/21
Tizzy & bf -4/21-4/26 @Catcha
wpyogi +1 April 23-May 3 @ Xtabi and Kuyaba
Blandy1 (Andy & Bonnie) April 20 - 29
Bella Bea - April 22-30
Islandbouy Mike & Rita April 17th-27th Coco La Palm
Christopher240240  April 17-20 @Legends and April 20-26 @Xtabi
Beachgirl66 (Dawn) plus 1 
kylake (aka Larry and Beth) March 31 to April 7 at Coco

----------


## beachgirl66

> Good News:
>  Betty has been given the OK buy her surgeon after another ultra-sound to Go to Jamaica....
>  She has to finish her meds but nothing to stop her from going.
> 
> On a bad note I broke the arm off my recliner and will have to replace that ASAP...lol
>  19 sleeps to go.


Oh Stan, I'm so excited that Betty is able to go and doing better. I couldn't imagine the boardie party without you two.

See you there!  (((hugs)))

----------


## beccajean_ca

Yes I will definatly be there at that time I'm just not sure where I will be staying there are so many places.please count me in Marley and I cant wait.





> Oh beccajean, if you are in town for the Bus trip on April 24th and want in, just let me know and I will add you too. Thanks

----------


## Eden

> Good News:
> Betty has been given the OK buy her surgeon after another ultra-sound to Go to Jamaica....
> She has to finish her meds but nothing to stop her from going.
> 
> On a bad note I broke the arm off my recliner and will have to replace that ASAP...lol
> 19 sleeps to go.


Yay! Glad she will be able to travel!  Hope she feels better soon.  The recliner can always be fixed after Jamaica!  :Big Grin:

----------


## brasi

Great to hear Rasta Stan! Soon come!

----------


## BionicMango

APRIL 7 -14, LOOKS LIKE wHITE sANDS OR sHIELDS.

----------


## beccajean_ca

Feel free to copy/paste and add your name and dates if you will be in Negril in April (woo hoo)

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
 Booger and Sandie and Jon (April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
 Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
 Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
 Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
 Sam I Am (April sometime)
 Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th to May 5th at Idle Awhile)
 Patricia (April 12-19)
 Clarity and Hubbyman (April 19-30. First 2 nights - cliffs to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary (Tensing Pen, maybe?); 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 4 nights - somewhere affordable on the beach; final nights - Grand finale: Catcha Falling Star)
 Stuckinusa (mid April)
 Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
 Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm)
 Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
 Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
 Ziggy & Zelda (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
 Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
 Luvdaislands (April 14-28 Rayon Hotel)
 Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
 Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
 Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
 VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
 Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
 Sweetness (April 15 to May 6 – tentative)
 Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
 SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
 Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
 SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's).
 Brasi - (April) - Belmont
 Tawnee - (April 26-May11) - birthday bash at Sea Star on April 28
 MofromMonroe-Mo and Bob (Apr 20-29)-CCLP
 Tex and Wife - Last week of April
 Copper350- SeaStar April 28- May 3
 Rastalady and husband -April 7-14 Grand Pineapple
 Juli April 17-May 2 Home Sweet Home
 Queenie
 Rasta Ronnie 17 to 19 xtabie 20-26 Coco
 Luvjabad Tentatively 4-20 
 Kentroy and son April 16-May 5 Sea Wind Resort
 HoneyBadger – April 8-15 Fun Holiday
 Matt0007 – April 2-13 Caribbean Delight
 Pknied - April 2-13 Coco La Palm
 danap April 2-30
 Rasta Stan and Betty Boop March 28 - May 5 Coco-Sea Star-BarB-Barn-Sea Splash- Coco
 Tattoo - 4-3 to 5-2 - SeaStar
 Denise & Mike-April 16-29/Home Sweet Home
 Bob and Cindy (IndyBob
 Sexybutterflyatl April 13-29 Rayon Hotel
 cdn_79, with mom March 28-April 4
 Coco – April 28-May 5 @ Catcha
 Madtown Lady & hubby Rondel Village 4/12-4/21
 Tizzy & bf -4/21-4/26 @Catcha
 wpyogi +1 April 23-May 3 @ Xtabi and Kuyaba
 Blandy1 (Andy & Bonnie) April 20 - 29
 Bella Bea - April 22-30
 Islandbouy Mike & Rita April 17th-27th Coco La Palm
 Christopher240240 – April 17-20 @Legends and April 20-26 @Xtabi
 Beachgirl66 (Dawn) plus 1 
kylake (aka Larry and Beth) March 31 to April 7 at Coco 
beccajean_ca and maybe guest April 18ish to May 2 ish(still not sure time or place )

----------


## Sherm

April 15 - 22 Couples Negril. Planning on going over the wall a couple of times this trip.

----------


## beccajean_ca

Yeah me ! I finally figured out how to attach my pic to my post! I think Im finally getting the hang of this! SMRT!! I am.lol

----------


## booger

Sweet. Chris just announced that Luciano will be at Seastar on April 21st! Things just keep getting better and better.

----------


## beachgirl66

Yayyyyyyyy I'm going to see Luciano... I missed his this last reach because I was spending new years with Tarrus... ehehhee.. yahhhh i can't wait!

----------


## BionicMango

April 7-14, Shields, me my wife and 2 kids.

----------


## BionicMango

I cant figure out how to copy past to that post.

----------


## Clarity

Rasta Stan - So happy to hear that you and Betty will be able to travel in April! That's wonderful news! We look forward to seeing you!




> Sweet. Chris just announced that Luciano will be at Seastar on April 21st! Things just keep getting better and better.


Wow!! :Big Grin:  I can't believe it!! It _does_ keep getting better and better!

I just told Markus now that Luciano WILL be at Seastar on the 21st and his Jaw dropped dropped to the floor! :EEK!: 

CAN'T WAIT!!

----------


## Clarity

BionicMango - I just added you guys to the list! Have a great time in Negril! :Smile: 

Feel free to copy/paste and add your name and dates if you will be in Negril in April (woo hoo)

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
Booger and Sandie and Jon (April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
Sam I Am (April sometime)
Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th to May 5th at Idle Awhile)
Patricia (April 12-19)
Clarity and Hubbyman (April 19-30. First 2 nights - Villa Sur Mer to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary; 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 4 nights - Seasplash; final nights - Catcha & Banana Shout)
Stuckinusa (mid April)
Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm)
Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
Ziggy & Zelda (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
Luvdaislands (April 14-28 Rayon Hotel)
Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
Sweetness (April 15 to May 6 – tentative)
Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's).
Brasi - (April) - Belmont
Tawnee - (April 26-May11) - birthday bash at Sea Star on April 28
MofromMonroe-Mo and Bob (Apr 20-29)-CCLP
Tex and Wife - Last week of April
Copper350- SeaStar April 28- May 3
Rastalady and husband -April 7-14 Grand Pineapple
Juli April 17-May 2 Home Sweet Home
Queenie
Rasta Ronnie 17 to 19 xtabie 20-26 Coco
Luvjabad Tentatively 4-20 
Kentroy and son April 16-May 5 Sea Wind Resort
HoneyBadger – April 8-15 Fun Holiday
Matt0007 – April 2-13 Caribbean Delight
Pknied - April 2-13 Coco La Palm
danap April 2-30
Rasta Stan and Betty Boop March 28 - May 5 Coco-Sea Star-BarB-Barn-Sea Splash- Coco
Tattoo - 4-3 to 5-2 - SeaStar
Denise & Mike-April 16-29/Home Sweet Home
Bob and Cindy (IndyBob
Sexybutterflyatl April 13-29 Rayon Hotel
cdn_79, with mom March 28-April 4
Coco – April 28-May 5 @ Catcha
Madtown Lady & hubby Rondel Village 4/12-4/21
Tizzy & bf -4/21-4/26 @Catcha
wpyogi +1 April 23-May 3 @ Xtabi and Kuyaba
Blandy1 (Andy & Bonnie) April 20 - 29
Bella Bea - April 22-30
Islandbouy Mike & Rita April 17th-27th Coco La Palm
Christopher240240 – April 17-20 @Legends and April 20-26 @Xtabi
Beachgirl66 (Dawn) plus 1 
kylake (aka Larry and Beth) March 31 to April 7 at Coco 
beccajean_ca and maybe guest April 18ish to May 2 ish(still not sure time or place )
BionicMango - April 7-14, Shields, me my wife and 2 kids.

----------


## marley9808

So freakin happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
That is EXACTLY what I had been hoping for.....Clarity and Hubby-man come through again....I am starting to think that they cannot stay at Seastar if Luciano isn't there!!! Love it!
Best....Trip.....Ever (and it hasn't even started yet)

----------


## beccajean_ca

I can't wait until tomorrow to find out if my friend is coming and then I can FINALLY  book my trip! Judging by all the posts here I guess PJs are not needed as no one will be sleeping EVER as long as they are on vacation.Sounds like so much fun and I can't wait to met everyone. :Big Grin:

----------


## BionicMango

Thank you.

----------


## Tawnee2

Rob recently announced on a different thread that the annual boardie bash will be held at The Canoe Bar!!!  Friday April 27 - 12 noon till 4pm

----------


## TizzyATX

I know I'm real late coming in on this one but I can't resist any opportunity to post this pic of my friend who some of you might remember, put a real damper on my july trip....I wouldn't normally find gratification from someone else's paing....but....

But anyways good thing I'm not bringing her along again(EVER) cause she'd smoke everybody in a Flop contest...

OUch

----------


## marley9808

Lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## booger

> I know I'm real late coming in on this one but I can't resist any opportunity to post this pic of my friend who some of you might remember, put a real damper on my july trip....I wouldn't normally find gratification from someone else's paing....but....
> 
> But anyways good thing I'm not bringing her along again(EVER) cause she'd smoke everybody in a Flop contest...
> 
> OUch
> 
> Attachment 11391


It's a shame you do not have video.  :Big Grin:

----------


## TizzyATX

I'd watch it everyday

----------


## Guirigay

Started reading your old trip report after seeing that pic, Tizzy. Not all through it yet but I can already tell, Whoop! We're gonna have some fun next month!

----------


## TizzyATX

LOL, good good....but now that you've mentioned it, I dont think I ever finished that Trip report

No doubt, glad you and Sweetie Pie are on board!

----------


## TiCtOc

> The Celeboardie judge is................................................  ..................................................  .............
> 
> ..................................................  ...................drum rollllllllllllllllllllll..................
> 
> *The MIGHTY*
> 
> TIC TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOC
> 
> I am providing her with airfare, a Blackberry, a free mani/pedi at Negril de Nail, $25 per day in miscellaneous expenses...and three "pool boys."
> ...





LOL I heard my name being called ha ha this is even a better deal than I thought I was feeling so left out to but the deal you offering is a sweet deal where do I sign? P.s please can we up the limit on my expenses budget please? :Big Grin:  I really want to come I have no chance  I think I might book for next year watch my luck now next years will be cancelled LOL

----------


## Guirigay

I like the new counter Tic and think it is TicToc'ing down exactly right, 4-20, ha ha! See it and be it  :Smile:

----------


## TizzyATX

Woah, Tic is that counter right?

----------


## Joe Trinidad

> I know I'm real late coming in on this one but I can't resist any opportunity to post this pic of my friend who some of you might remember, put a real damper on my july trip....I wouldn't normally find gratification from someone else's paing....but....
> 
> But anyways good thing I'm not bringing her along again(EVER) cause she'd smoke everybody in a Flop contest...
> 
> OUch
> 
> Attachment 11391


Hey Tizzy, 

Rudy is already rounding up the aloe.. He's shaking at the anticipation of more aloe applications.. hahahahahha

----------


## TizzyATX

HAHAHAHA 

JOE....I think you meant to say he is already cutting up the LIMES...shaking in anticipation (that was a nice touch btw).  

BUT I can assure you there is a woman on 7 mile beach just lurking in the shadows with her aloe in hand, waiting for me. Ive decided I am going to let her this time.  JUST this once.

P.S. You're countdown ticker is for sure wrong Joe...it's off by about ummm...8 months!

----------


## Joe Trinidad

> HAHAHAHA 
> 
> JOE....I think you meant to say he is already cutting up the LIMES...shaking in anticipation (that was a nice touch btw).  
> 
> BUT I can assure you there is a woman on 7 mile beach just lurking in the shadows with her aloe in hand, waiting for me. Ive decided I am going to let her this time.  JUST this once.
> 
> P.S. You're countdown ticker is for sure wrong Joe...it's off by about ummm...8 months!


Sigh.. I wish it was wrong by 8 months.. But alas, it's not.  For sooth I must tend to the toils of labor in order to escape the grasp of the concrete jungle but once per year.  Wish wish.. clicking heels to get out of Kansas.. LOL

----------


## Clarity

TicToc - Woo hoo! I'll get Brasi to increase your daily allowance. I agree that 25$ a day isn't enough. lol

Brasi? :Big Grin: 

Tizzy - that pic of your friend's bellyflop... OMG, that looks so brutall!! :EEK!: 

Speaking of the bellyflop contest, Markus is also in.

I will just sit on the sidelines with the judging committee.  :Smile:

----------


## LittleBird

Will be there from April 2 to April 11 at Travellers, can't wait! This is my 4th trip. I see I'll be next door to BionicMango & Family, ya'll staying at Shields - Look for me! About 54, 5'3", the shy side of 100 lbs, flaming red hair. Or it might be pink. Haven't decided what to dye it yet for the trip, LOL!

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
Booger and Sandie and Jon (April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
Sam I Am (April sometime)
Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th to May 5th at Idle Awhile)
Patricia (April 12-19)
Clarity and Hubbyman (April 19-30. First 2 nights - Villa Sur Mer to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary; 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 4 nights - Seasplash; final nights - Catcha & Banana Shout)
Stuckinusa (mid April)
Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm)
Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
Ziggy & Zelda (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
Luvdaislands (April 14-28 Rayon Hotel)
Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
Sweetness (April 15 to May 6  tentative)
Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's).
Brasi - (April) - Belmont
Tawnee - (April 26-May11) - birthday bash at Sea Star on April 28
MofromMonroe-Mo and Bob (Apr 20-29)-CCLP
Tex and Wife - Last week of April
Copper350- SeaStar April 28- May 3
Rastalady and husband -April 7-14 Grand Pineapple
Juli April 17-May 2 Home Sweet Home
Queenie
Rasta Ronnie 17 to 19 xtabie 20-26 Coco
Luvjabad Tentatively 4-20 
Kentroy and son April 16-May 5 Sea Wind Resort
HoneyBadger  April 8-15 Fun Holiday
Matt0007  April 2-13 Caribbean Delight
Pknied - April 2-13 Coco La Palm
danap April 2-30
Rasta Stan and Betty Boop March 28 - May 5 Coco-Sea Star-BarB-Barn-Sea Splash- Coco
Tattoo - 4-3 to 5-2 - SeaStar
Denise & Mike-April 16-29/Home Sweet Home
Bob and Cindy (IndyBob
Sexybutterflyatl April 13-29 Rayon Hotel
cdn_79, with mom March 28-April 4
Coco  April 28-May 5 @ Catcha
Madtown Lady & hubby Rondel Village 4/12-4/21
Tizzy & bf -4/21-4/26 @Catcha
wpyogi +1 April 23-May 3 @ Xtabi and Kuyaba
Blandy1 (Andy & Bonnie) April 20 - 29
Bella Bea - April 22-30
Islandbouy Mike & Rita April 17th-27th Coco La Palm
Christopher240240  April 17-20 @Legends and April 20-26 @Xtabi
Beachgirl66 (Dawn) plus 1
kylake (aka Larry and Beth) March 31 to April 7 at Coco
beccajean_ca and maybe guest April 18ish to May 2 ish(still not sure time or place )
BionicMango - April 7-14, Shields, me my wife and 2 kids. 
LittleBird - April 2 - 11, Travellers

----------


## beccajean_ca

littlebird red goes better with the Jamaican colors lol.

----------


## LittleBird

LOL Beccajean!  Indeed, probably gonna be Dark Red, I have some of that Splat stuff, probably put some of that in  :Smile:

----------


## beccajean_ca

Hey love that idea :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## beccajean_ca

Has anyone stayed at either the palms resort or the oasis resort and are they nice, on the beach etc?

----------


## gerryg123

the Palms is kind of a dump but on the beach. Oasis is up the street from the shore on the Cliffs and extremely quiet but very nice.

----------


## beccajean_ca

Thanks Gerry.the only reason I ask is it seems hard to find a place that has a safe in the room. Mostly you have to use the front desk and that seems silly.anyone have any other suggestions.so far leaning towards white sands or negril beach club but wanting more central beach area around 50 -60 night. As I will bbe traveling solo am a little bit wary of being to far away. :EEK!:

----------


## beccajean_ca

I can not believe that there are no  woman out there that want to go fishing sometime the last 2 weeks of April......really is no one interested? If that be the case I may have to open it up to the men as well. Anyone want to go?  :Frown:

----------


## beachgirl66

beccajean_ca, I stayed at Fun Holiday in Dec and January for two weeks.. its very reasonable and clean. Call the hotel or email, you will get a good rate. You can't beat the location.. its close to everything. I am arriving on April 19 for 10 days. It is just myself and another girlfriend.. it would be great to have another Canadian in the house!

----------


## beachgirl66

ps, they have safes in the room

----------


## beccajean_ca

U staying there again? I haven't book yet but I can do the 19th as well.That would take alot of the fear away on my 1st time traveling solo.I think I'm doing 14 days .can't wait.

----------


## Joe Trinidad

Beccajean, you'll have a good time with Beachgirl.. She's awesome to hang with.  Also FH will be good to you, Vermin aka Vernon aka Bill is a good guy.

----------


## beccajean_ca

Yes.I think she made up my mind for me.I was so up in the air because I do not know the area cause I stayed a Club Rui last year...boring. So I will be booking here soon. Did I hear somewhere on here you and wife are expecting or was that some one else? If so many Congrats.

----------


## Joe Trinidad

Expecting... LOL, no not us, we already have our 2 wonderful kidlettes.  Staying at FH is completely different from Riu, you'll find the people more down to earth and very friendly.  Plus you get to immerse deeper in the Jamaican / Negril Vibe.  Just let it flow, you'll see, you'll get addicted like all of us.. hahah..

----------


## beccajean_ca

I already am.Met a very nice gent last time I was there.Been in contact ever since.I love how most are so layed back not like us peeps here...rush,rush,grrrrrr....everyday.

----------


## beachgirl66

Yes, I've booked for the whole 10 days at Fun Holiday... 

Joe expecting???..lol.... the only thing i'm expecting from Joe is that he's there in April too!!!

----------


## beccajean_ca

I should say thought that staff at the Rui were very nice and helpful but we tipped good.Just really nothing to do unless you know where to go.

----------


## beccajean_ca

LOl Beach girl that why I wasn't sure.Trying to keep up with who is who on here...wow what a quiz this is going to be.

----------


## Joe Trinidad

Beachgirl, I'll let you know where I work and where I hang around, just in case you want to instigate a mild willing abduction.. I clean up after myself and I make cute noises when sleeping.  Toilet trained, and entertaining at times.. hahaha

----------


## beachgirl66

Joe: pm me your coordinates and I will set the wheels in motion... and just to let you know you had me at "I see trees of green, red roses too.... I see them bloom, for me and you.....And I think to myself, what a wonderful world"

----------


## beachgirl66

> LOl Beach girl that why I wasn't sure.Trying to keep up with who is who on here...wow what a quiz this is going to be.


It can be very confusing.. but don't worry... i'll give you a cheat sheet when you are down there.. lol.. 

It will be great to meet you! Let me know how you make out! 

Joe.. is a willing abduction an abduction? hahahaha.. April man.. I need my sidekick!

----------


## beccajean_ca

> It can be very confusing.. but don't worry... i'll give you a cheat sheet when you are down there.. lol.. 
> 
> It will be great to meet you! Let me know how you make out! 
> 
> Joe.. is a willing abduction an abduction? hahahaha.. April man.. I need my sidekick!



I will keep you posted Beach girl.I now need to coordinate my flight then the button will be pushed and life as I now know it will be forever changed.Exciting.Thanks for the cheat sheet I will definatly need it.I so look forward to meeting everyone.Have a great day all,off to work shortly.

----------


## Guirigay

So happy to be officially adding our names to the roll call. Budget is trashed, lodging is a mystery, you may just see us inexplicably appear walking down the West End road...  :Smile: 

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
Booger and Sandie and Jon (April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
Sam I Am (April sometime)
Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th to May 5th at Idle Awhile)
Patricia (April 12-19)
Clarity and Hubbyman (April 19-30. First 2 nights - Villa Sur Mer to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary; 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 4 nights - Seasplash; final nights - Catcha & Banana Shout)
Stuckinusa (mid April)
Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm)
Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
Ziggy & Zelda (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
Luvdaislands (April 14-28 Rayon Hotel)
Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
Sweetness (April 15 to May 6  tentative)
Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's).
Brasi - (April) - Belmont
Tawnee - (April 26-May11) - birthday bash at Sea Star on April 28
MofromMonroe-Mo and Bob (Apr 20-29)-CCLP
Tex and Wife - Last week of April
Copper350- SeaStar April 28- May 3
Rastalady and husband -April 7-14 Grand Pineapple
Juli April 17-May 2 Home Sweet Home
Queenie
Rasta Ronnie 17 to 19 xtabie 20-26 Coco
Luvjabad Tentatively 4-20 
Kentroy and son April 16-May 5 Sea Wind Resort
HoneyBadger  April 8-15 Fun Holiday
Matt0007  April 2-13 Caribbean Delight
Pknied - April 2-13 Coco La Palm
danap April 2-30
Rasta Stan and Betty Boop March 28 - May 5 Coco-Sea Star-BarB-Barn-Sea Splash- Coco
Tattoo - 4-3 to 5-2 - SeaStar
Denise & Mike-April 16-29/Home Sweet Home
Bob and Cindy (IndyBob
Sexybutterflyatl April 13-29 Rayon Hotel
cdn_79, with mom March 28-April 4
Coco  April 28-May 5 @ Catcha
Madtown Lady & hubby Rondel Village 4/12-4/21
Tizzy & bf -4/21-4/26 @Catcha
wpyogi +1 April 23-May 3 @ Xtabi and Kuyaba
Blandy1 (Andy & Bonnie) April 20 - 29
Bella Bea - April 22-30
Islandbouy Mike & Rita April 17th-27th Coco La Palm
Christopher240240  April 17-20 @Legends and April 20-26 @Xtabi
Beachgirl66 (Dawn) plus 1
kylake (aka Larry and Beth) March 31 to April 7 at Coco
beccajean_ca and maybe guest April 18ish to May 2 ish(still not sure time or place )
BionicMango - April 7-14, Shields, me my wife and 2 kids.
LittleBird - April 2 - 11, Travellers 
Guirigay and Sweetie Pie - on the wing - April 21-29

----------


## BionicMango

@ Littlebird, let me know what color hair, see you then.

----------


## brasi

It gets awesomer and awesomer.

----------


## beccajean_ca

OMG I just went to book my room at Fun Holiday and they are all booked!!Waaa I sent an email to see if they have anything but not looking promising.Any other suggestions on places on the beach close to that one? :Mad:

----------


## Clarity

> OMG I just went to book my room at Fun Holiday and they are all booked!!Waaa I sent an email to see if they have anything but not looking promising.Any other suggestions on places on the beach close to that one?


Becca - I'm sorry to hear about Fun Holiday. :Frown:  See how many days they DO have open or available. We ran into this problem a few times and we just split our reservations between different hotels. Rondel Village is close by and there is always Hidden Paradise too. Coco La Palm is another possibility.

----------


## beccajean_ca

Okay button Pushed!! Fun Holiday April 19th 13 nights !! Can wait! now for the hard part.Finding a flight that matches.

----------


## beccajean_ca

I actually looked at a few different sites so that just goes to show ya never give up!!! I got an ocean view second floor!!Im excited.Bit more than I wanted to spend but hey..its all worth it!

----------


## Clarity

> I actually looked at a few different sites so that just goes to show ya never give up!!! I got an ocean view second floor!!Im excited.Bit more than I wanted to spend but hey..its all worth it!


Sweet!! :Cool: 
Good luck with snagging some cheap airfare! Be sure to set up fare alerts on Kayak, Yapta and Bing. That definitely helped me get the best deal on our April flights.

----------


## gerryg123

> I got an ocean view second floor!!Im excited.Bit more than I wanted to spend but hey..its all worth it!


This is going to be a great party. Congrats!

----------


## beccajean_ca

yes I am checking things out as we speak.Cant wait to meet everyone.

----------


## beachgirl66

So glad that you booked!

----------


## Coco

So excited!! We missed a reach last year because we relocated to another city. Can't wait to be at Catcha' again...

----------


## beccajean_ca

> @ Littlebird, let me know what color hair, see you then.


I bet red as pink will clash with the JA colors but I will love to see it regardless of what color.if I was more like her I would do mine JA colors but I'm not so I won't,lol. :Big Grin:

----------


## Rasta Stan

Betty and i are getting excited to meet so many new people on this reach. Only 13 days till we leave for JA.
5 1/2 weeks in the sun....our longest reach there yet, nice to be retired....lol

----------


## spottycatz

> Betty and i are getting excited to meet so many new people on this reach. Only 13 days till we leave for JA.
> 5 1/2 weeks in the sun....our longest reach there yet, nice to be retired....lol


Nice one Stan, you two just chill for a week or so and get the sand gravity working before the 'rentaparty' crew arrive. Could get messy!!!

----------


## Blandy1

Somewhere in the copy & pasteing
our names & Bea's name got dropped off....readding them.

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
Booger and Sandie (April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
Sam I Am (April sometime)
Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th to May 5th at Idle Awhile)
Patricia (April 12-19)
Clarity and Hubbyman (April 19-30. First 2 nights - cliffs to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary (Tensing Pen, maybe?); 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 4 nights - somewhere affordable on the beach; final nights - Grand finale: Catcha Falling Star)
Stuckinusa (mid April)
Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm)
Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
Ziggy & Zelda (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
Luvdaislands (April 14-28 Rayon Hotel)
Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
Sweetness (April 15 to May 6  tentative)
Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's).
Brasi - (April 18-April 29) - Seastar (3 nites) / Belmont (2-3 nites) / White Sands (remainder)
Tawnee - (April 26-May11) - birthday bash at Sea Star on April 28
MofromMonroe-Mo and Bob (Apr 20-29)-CCLP
Tex and Wife - Last week of April
Copper350- SeaStar April 28- May 3
Rastalady and husband -April 7-14 Grand Pineapple
Juli April 17-May 2 Home Sweet Home
Queenie
Rasta Ronnie 17 to 19 xtabie 20-26 Coco
Luvjabad Tentatively 4-20 
Kentroy and son April 16-May 5 Sea Wind Resort
HoneyBadger  April 8-15 Fun Holiday
Matt0007  April 2-13 Caribbean Delight
Pknied - April 2-13 Coco La Palm
danap April 2-30
Rasta Stan and Betty Boop March 28 - May 5 Coco-Sea Star-BarB-Barn-Sea Splash- Coco
Tattoo - 4-3 to 5-2 - SeaStar
Denise & Mike-April 16-29/Home Sweet Home
Bob and Cindy (IndyBob
Sexybutterflyatl April 13-29 Rayon Hotel
cdn_79, with mom March 28-April 4
Coco  April 28-May 5 @ Catcha 
Madtown Lady & hubby Rondel Village 4/12-4/21
Tizzy & bf -4/21-4/26 @Catcha 
wpyogi +1 April 23-May 3 @ Xtabi and Kuyaba
suzieQ - April 21-26 @ Seastar
Andy & Bonnie   April 20-29
Bea April 22-30

----------


## Guirigay

Blandy - You and Bea were on the last list I posted? 9 or 10 lines from the bottom I think.

----------


## booger

Easy to get lost in the list! Man, I'm looking forward to kicking it with all sorts of like minded boardies.

----------


## BreanaAshlee

im going to go ahead and add my name to the april roll call.. April 21st-May 4* i think.. 


*dates are subject to change or cancellation

----------


## gerryg123

That's amazing Breanna .... Why this turning into an AMAZING party .... Rob, what is the unofficial record for attendance at a boardie bash?????

----------


## marley9808

Yay!!! Breana! I knew you could do it!
We are flying out of Orlando too...JetBlue
See you there  :Smile:

----------


## beccajean_ca

Looks like Mine got dropped as well so added again

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
 Booger and Sandie (April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
 Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
 Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
 Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
 Sam I Am (April sometime)
 Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th to May 5th at Idle Awhile)
 Patricia (April 12-19)
 Clarity and Hubbyman (April 19-30. First 2 nights - cliffs to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary (Tensing Pen, maybe?); 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 4 nights - somewhere affordable on the beach; final nights - Grand finale: Catcha Falling Star)
 Stuckinusa (mid April)
 Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
 Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm)
 Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
 Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
 Ziggy & Zelda (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
 Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
 Luvdaislands (April 14-28 Rayon Hotel)
 Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
 Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
 Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
 VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
 Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
 Sweetness (April 15 to May 6 – tentative)
 Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
 SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
 Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
 SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's).
 Brasi - (April 18-April 29) - Seastar (3 nites) / Belmont (2-3 nites) / White Sands (remainder)
 Tawnee - (April 26-May11) - birthday bash at Sea Star on April 28
 MofromMonroe-Mo and Bob (Apr 20-29)-CCLP
 Tex and Wife - Last week of April
 Copper350- SeaStar April 28- May 3
 Rastalady and husband -April 7-14 Grand Pineapple
 Juli April 17-May 2 Home Sweet Home
 Queenie
 Rasta Ronnie 17 to 19 xtabie 20-26 Coco
 Luvjabad Tentatively 4-20 
 Kentroy and son April 16-May 5 Sea Wind Resort
 HoneyBadger – April 8-15 Fun Holiday
 Matt0007 – April 2-13 Caribbean Delight
 Pknied - April 2-13 Coco La Palm
 danap April 2-30
 Rasta Stan and Betty Boop March 28 - May 5 Coco-Sea Star-BarB-Barn-Sea Splash- Coco
 Tattoo - 4-3 to 5-2 - SeaStar
 Denise & Mike-April 16-29/Home Sweet Home
 Bob and Cindy (IndyBob
 Sexybutterflyatl April 13-29 Rayon Hotel
 cdn_79, with mom March 28-April 4
 Coco – April 28-May 5 @ Catcha 
Madtown Lady & hubby Rondel Village 4/12-4/21
 Tizzy & bf -4/21-4/26 @Catcha 
wpyogi +1 April 23-May 3 @ Xtabi and Kuyaba
 suzieQ - April 21-26 @ Seastar
 Andy & Bonnie April 20-29
 Bea April 22-30 
Beccajean_ca April19-May 2 Fun Holiday

----------


## Lyric654

I will be arriving March 24th and staying till April 8th  :Smile:

----------


## beccajean_ca

aww to bad Lyric that you are not able to go down later around the end of April the rest of us Canadians.The more the merrier.But Im sure you have fun all the same.Maybe next time  :Smile:

----------


## beccajean_ca

Just talked to Fun Holiday Inn and they do not have my reservation that I booked on Hotels.com on March 14 so now I have been in hold for 15 minutes with them.Funny how they had no issues taking the 1100. Of my credit card when I booked.grrrr.Imagine if I didn't check.Word of advise. Peeps check all your reservations. :Mad:

----------


## kylake

Looks like Mine got dropped as well so added again

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
Booger and Sandie (April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
Sam I Am (April sometime)
Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th to May 5th at Idle Awhile)
Patricia (April 12-19)
Clarity and Hubbyman (April 19-30. First 2 nights - cliffs to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary (Tensing Pen, maybe?); 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 4 nights - somewhere affordable on the beach; final nights - Grand finale: Catcha Falling Star)
Stuckinusa (mid April)
Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm)
Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
Ziggy & Zelda (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
Luvdaislands (April 14-28 Rayon Hotel)
Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
Sweetness (April 15 to May 6 – tentative)
Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's).
Brasi - (April 18-April 29) - Seastar (3 nites) / Belmont (2-3 nites) / White Sands (remainder)
Tawnee - (April 26-May11) - birthday bash at Sea Star on April 28
MofromMonroe-Mo and Bob (Apr 20-29)-CCLP
Tex and Wife - Last week of April
Copper350- SeaStar April 28- May 3
Rastalady and husband -April 7-14 Grand Pineapple
Juli April 17-May 2 Home Sweet Home
Queenie
Rasta Ronnie 17 to 19 xtabie 20-26 Coco
Luvjabad Tentatively 4-20 
Kentroy and son April 16-May 5 Sea Wind Resort
HoneyBadger – April 8-15 Fun Holiday
Matt0007 – April 2-13 Caribbean Delight
Pknied - April 2-13 Coco La Palm
danap April 2-30
Rasta Stan and Betty Boop March 28 - May 5 Coco-Sea Star-BarB-Barn-Sea Splash- Coco
Tattoo - 4-3 to 5-2 - SeaStar
Denise & Mike-April 16-29/Home Sweet Home
Bob and Cindy (IndyBob
Sexybutterflyatl April 13-29 Rayon Hotel
cdn_79, with mom March 28-April 4
Coco – April 28-May 5 @ Catcha
Madtown Lady & hubby Rondel Village 4/12-4/21
Tizzy & bf -4/21-4/26 @Catcha
wpyogi +1 April 23-May 3 @ Xtabi and Kuyaba
suzieQ - April 21-26 @ Seastar
Andy & Bonnie April 20-29
Bea April 22-30
Beccajean_ca April19-May 2 Fun Holiday 
kylake aka Larry and Beth Mar 31 - April 7 (this is a re post since ours was dropped)

----------


## brasi

The caves at Xtabi are whispering...calling our names...

----------


## Clarity

> im going to go ahead and add my name to the april roll call.. April 21st-May 4* i think.. 
> 
> 
> *dates are subject to change or cancellation


So Awesome BreanaAshlee!! 
We'll see you in Negril!! :Big Grin: 




> Just talked to Fun Holiday Inn and they do not have my reservation that I booked on Hotels.com on March 14 so now I have been in hold for 15 minutes with them.Funny how they had no issues taking the 1100. Of my credit card when I booked.grrrr.Imagine if I didn't check.Word of advise. Peeps check all your reservations.


Oh no! I'm sorry to hear that!  :Frown: 
I hope you're able to get a full refund from Hotel.com!

----------


## beccajean_ca

> So Awesome BreanaAshlee!! 
> We'll see you in Negril!!
> 
> 
> Oh no! I'm sorry to hear that! 
> I hope you're able to get a full refund from Hotel.com!


I am still dealing with it.I had to forward my confirmation email to Fun Holiday so we will see what happens

----------


## brasi

...the waves are crashing....photo shutters are clicking....the legendary...the one-and-only....

_ _ _ _ _ is BOOKED.

Anyone wanna guess?

----------


## booger

> ...the waves are crashing....photo shutters are clicking....the legendary...the one-and-only....
> 
> _ _ _ _ _ is BOOKED.
> 
> Anyone wanna guess?


Adele?

Yep, I'm guessing Manda too...... Boom chicka boom boom..........

----------


## gerryg123

Manda???

----------


## LittleBird

> ...the waves are crashing....photo shutters are clicking....the legendary...the one-and-only....
> 
> _ _ _ _ _ is BOOKED.
> 
> Anyone wanna guess?


Xtabi?  Oasis?

----------


## Clarity

I see you left spaces for 5 letters..
Hmmm....

So I'm also going to guess..
MANDA?? :Big Grin:

----------


## Joe Trinidad

Limo is getting shined up, escort motorcade is prepping, security getting hired and the marching band of musical Rasta's will be playing the welcome march in April as the celebrity arrives, Bodyguard and all!!

----------


## brasi

_ _ _ _ _

The funniest kindestest nicestest....

That all describes Manda...BUT Manda is not coming... :Frown: 

Oh...darn, mY text colors don't match...

----------


## booger

​Patty

----------


## marley9808

Damn....I thought it was Manda too

So I am going back to Patty then.....is it Patty?!?!?!

----------


## BreanaAshlee

Patty?

----------


## brasi

PATTTTTTTTTTTTTYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY and ANDY are commmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmming!

Good guesses!!!

----------


## marley9808

It HAS to be Patty....the clues are obvious
"Xtabi is calling our names"
"Victoria Secret Model"
"Test Colors"

And the little he and she mooning she just sent me on facebook! HAHAHAHA
It's got to be Patty!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## booger

You can donate my prize to the brick program. Thank you sir.

----------


## marley9808

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## marley9808

I am thinking.....at this point.....the list of who IS NOT coming in April, might be shorter!
This is going to be awesome!

Well done, everyone!
Ok....who is next?!?!? LOL

----------


## Clarity

> PATTTTTTTTTTTTTYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY and ANDY are commmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmming!
> 
> Good guesses!!!


Woooo hoooooo!!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty Sather

HAHAHA YOU GUESSED!
  Thanks for choosing Delta.




Your Flight Information  
  Tue 17APR           

  LV 5:20am  MINNEAPOLIS-SPAUL   AR 8:58am 
  ATLANTA  DELTA 2130
ECONOMY (T)
Confirmed 





  LV 9:50am  ATLANTA   AR 11:44am 
  MONTEGO BAY  DELTA 317
ECONOMY (T)
Confirmed 




  Thu 26APR           

  LV 12:44pm  MONTEGO BAY   AR 4:45pm 
  ATLANTA  DELTA 360
ECONOMY (T)
Confirmed 





  LV 9:55pm  ATLANTA   AR 11:45pm 
  MINNEAPOLIS-SPAUL  DELTA 888
ECONOMY (T)
Confirmed 





Your Flight Details    Manage Trip >   
 Passenger Details   Flights  Seats  Free Bags   

  PATTY A SATHER 



  DELTA 2130  Not Assigned  0   
DELTA 317  Not Assigned  0   
DELTA 360  Not Assigned  0   
DELTA 888  Not Assigned  0   









 Receipt Information   

  Billing Details 


  Passenger:
PATTY A SATHER

  FARE: 430.00 USD   
  Tax: 138.98    
  Total: 568.98 USD

----------


## Patty Sather

Just look at those prices! Thanks to this board!!!

----------


## brasi

Rum Rum Rum Rum Rum Rum

----------


## treefrog

…claja.com/15/events/2012-04-06/77-THE-GREAT…

----------


## marley9808

> Rum Rum Rum Rum Rum Rum


Hoho!

 :Smile:

----------


## Patty Sather

HoHoHoHO Rum Runner....Rum,rum,rum,rum........

----------


## Clarity

Patty - That's amazing! I'm so happy you scored such a great deal on airfare!!
Markus and I can't wait to meet you!!! :Big Grin: 

Alright Rum, You're next... :Cool:

----------


## Patty Sather

> Patty - That's amazing! I'm so happy you scored such a great deal on airfare!!
> Markus and I can't wait to meet you!!!
> 
> Alright Rum, You're next...


We cant wait to meet you guys either! Im as giddy as a little girl!!!!!!!..............My heavens I cannot believe it!!!

----------


## Clarity

I'm giddy too!!! lol :Big Grin: 
Last night I was looking online for flights for you and was disheartened by the prices. I thought there was no way this was going to happen, and then it DID!! 

I think it's time to change your countdown ticker! you'll be back in Jamaica in less than a month! woo hoo! :Cool: 
Are you going to be staying at the GP?

----------


## booger

> We cant wait to meet you guys either! Im as giddy as a little girl!!!!!!!..............My heavens I cannot believe it!!!


Don't forget to call and get your Luciano tickets.

----------


## Patty Sather

> I'm giddy too!!! lol
> Last night I was looking online for flights for you and was disheartened by the prices. I thought there was no way this was going to happen, and then it DID!! 
> 
> I think it's time to change your countdown ticker! you'll be back in Jamaica in less than a month! woo hoo!
> Are you going to be staying at the GP?


No room there...im back packing it with a sad story...lol
j/k..I have emails out..now i wait

----------


## Patty Sather

> Don't forget to call and get your Luciano tickets.



Thank you Booger for the message  :Cool: 

and I will call about the tickets  :Big Grin:

----------


## marley9808

Yeah!!!

Ok, let's do this boardies.....we need to find our Patty a place to lay her head (if she plans to do that on this trip) PARTAY!!!!

What about seasplash?
Are you strictly beach? What are you looking for? Give us the deets and let's see what we can do!

----------


## Patty Sather

well I like the beach around gp..going to put more emails out and see who responds  :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty Sather

and i need a hook up for luciano

----------


## Clarity

Seasplash is a great suggestion, We'll be staying there too!
 I'm pretty sure there are still some rooms available. You should email Jim! :Smile:

----------


## Patty Sather

> Seasplash is a great suggestion, We'll be staying there too!
>  I'm pretty sure there are still some rooms available. You should email Jim!


Im on it , thanks Clarity

----------


## Patty Sather

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
 Booger and Sandie (April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
 Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
 Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
 Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
 Sam I Am (April sometime)
 Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th to May 5th at Idle Awhile)
 Patricia (April 12-19)
 Clarity and Hubbyman (April 19-30. First 2 nights - cliffs to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary (Tensing Pen, maybe?); 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 4 nights - somewhere affordable on the beach; final nights - Grand finale: Catcha Falling Star)
 Stuckinusa (mid April)
 Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
 Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm)
 Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
 Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
 Ziggy & Zelda (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
 Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
 Luvdaislands (April 14-28 Rayon Hotel)
 Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
 Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
 Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
 VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
 Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
 Sweetness (April 15 to May 6  tentative)
 Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
 SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
 Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
 SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's).
 Brasi - (April 18-April 29) - Seastar (3 nites) / Belmont (2-3 nites) / White Sands (remainder)
 Tawnee - (April 26-May11) - birthday bash at Sea Star on April 28
 MofromMonroe-Mo and Bob (Apr 20-29)-CCLP
 Tex and Wife - Last week of April
 Copper350- SeaStar April 28- May 3
 Rastalady and husband -April 7-14 Grand Pineapple
 Juli April 17-May 2 Home Sweet Home
 Queenie
 Rasta Ronnie 17 to 19 xtabie 20-26 Coco
 Luvjabad Tentatively 4-20 
 Kentroy and son April 16-May 5 Sea Wind Resort
 HoneyBadger  April 8-15 Fun Holiday
 Matt0007  April 2-13 Caribbean Delight
 Pknied - April 2-13 Coco La Palm
 danap April 2-30
 Rasta Stan and Betty Boop March 28 - May 5 Coco-Sea Star-BarB-Barn-Sea Splash- Coco
 Tattoo - 4-3 to 5-2 - SeaStar
 Denise & Mike-April 16-29/Home Sweet Home
 Bob and Cindy (IndyBob
 Sexybutterflyatl April 13-29 Rayon Hotel
 cdn_79, with mom March 28-April 4
 Coco  April 28-May 5 @ Catcha
 Madtown Lady & hubby Rondel Village 4/12-4/21
 Tizzy & bf -4/21-4/26 @Catcha
 wpyogi +1 April 23-May 3 @ Xtabi and Kuyaba
 suzieQ - April 21-26 @ Seastar
 Andy & Bonnie April 20-29
 Bea April 22-30
 Beccajean_ca April19-May 2 Fun Holiday 
kylake aka Larry and Beth Mar 31 - April 7 (this is a re post since ours was dropped) 
Patty Sather and Kopper April 17- 26 ( well then..to be announced...)selling fruit from a head basket

----------


## marley9808

That list makes me so happy  :Smile:

----------


## Patty Sather

> That list makes me so happy


Me TOO!
Wish Joe could swing it..but his kidlettes are still in school so I understand why....
Got my tickets to luciano last night  :Big Grin:

----------


## Juli

Patty, I can't believe this, so excited for you...  Just checked my ticket..  
April 17,2012 Delta Flight 317 9:50AM Atlanta to Montego Bay 11:44AM..

----------


## Patty Sather

> Patty, I can't believe this, so excited for you...  Just checked my ticket..  
> April 17,2012 Delta Flight 317 9:50AM Atlanta to Montego Bay 11:44AM..


OMG! JULI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what seat?????

----------


## marley9808

Awww I wish Joe could come too......Patty, bring a picture with you of Joe and we will make sure we include him on all the parties and what not!!!
LMAO

----------


## Juli

Seat 31F, Come on Joe!!!

----------


## brasi

Juli and Patty on the same plane? ARE YOU SERIOUS?????? This trip seems to be blessed.

Dear airline, I hope you are ready...matching seat backs? You may also use this nail polish as a flotation device?!?

DID YOU PREPARE FOR THE PAPARAZZI????

clear the runway

----------


## marley9808

Lmao!!!!!!!

----------


## Patty Sather

Hahahahahha..we are practicaly sitting in each others lap!!! shes 31 Im 35!

----------


## Patty Sather

> Awww I wish Joe could come too......Patty, bring a picture with you of Joe and we will make sure we include him on all the parties and what not!!!
> LMAO


OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!! This is soooooo PERFECT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Patty Sather

Hahahahaha BRASI...my side is splitting open!!!!!!


> Juli and Patty on the same plane? ARE YOU SERIOUS?????? This trip seems to be blessed.
> 
> Dear airline, I hope you are ready...matching seat backs? You may also use this nail polish as a flotation device?!?
> 
> DID YOU PREPARE FOR THE PAPARAZZI????
> 
> clear the runway

----------


## Clarity

lol!! :Big Grin:  Wow! Can't believe you're both on the same flight flying in! :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty Sather

> Hahahahahha..we are practicaly sitting in each others lap!!! shes 31 Im 35!


JULI I read that...and thought to myself...I wish I was talking ages here and not seats.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Guirigay

Yay Patty!! That is awesome news, very excited to meet!

----------


## Joe Trinidad

Hahahahahaha.. I'll take a suitable picture showing lots of "leg" so you can take my untanned self to all the activities.. hahahha..

Juli I'm trying to swing it, but I can't take the family out of school.  The kidletts are 7 and 11 they'd love to go but too much school missed and then it's heavy duty catch up time.  UGH..  Plus racing season is starting and I'm "The" speaker in the inaugural racing school we hold up here in the GWN!! (Great White North).. hahahaha..

Group shots!!

----------


## marley9808

I am going to have to go shopping for matching things now!!!!! Yippee

----------


## Joe Trinidad

> Hahahahahha..we are practicaly sitting in each others lap!!! shes 31 Im 35!


Oh RLY!  Hummmmmm Easy enough to switch seats with willing passengers, I doubt anyone can deny a set of fluttering eye lashes.. hahahah

----------


## Juli

Marley9808, The theme this reach is Polka Dots & Checks.. if your missing on some matchy, match I'll have some extra's. UPS & mail man wondering how soon I'm leaving so this craziness will stop. My neighbors saw the deliveries and ask When are you leaving, AGAIN, you know we watch your house, when your gone!

----------


## Patty Sather

> i am going to have to go shopping for matching things now!!!!! Yippee


:d.....

----------


## Patty Sather

> Marley9808, The theme this reach is Polka Dots & Checks.. if your missing on some matchy, match I'll have some extra's. UPS & mail man wondering how soon I'm leaving so this craziness will stop. My neighbors saw the deliveries and ask When are you leaving, AGAIN, you know we watch your house, when your gone!


Hillarious!

----------


## marley9808

Sweet Juli, I already have a polka dot bathing suit so that is awesome....I will work on the checks! LOL

----------


## marley9808

Ok everyone.....we may have hooked us another one.....
PGW
Poolguywindsor....your name has now been mentioned......you know what that means
BPG!
 :Wink:

----------


## brasi

I am getting a matching suit, mani and pedi for the flop.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Clarity

LOL! love it! :Big Grin:

----------


## BreanaAshlee

> Ok everyone.....we may have hooked us another one.....
> PGW
> Poolguywindsor....your name has now been mentioned......you know what that means
> BPG!


You guys are a persuasive bunch.. I wonder how many more will be added before April 1st.

----------


## Juli

You know Brasi, I was thinking a Polka Dot Speedo would look wonderful on you for the Contest.  I would be more than willing to start looking, let me know  :Smile:

----------


## spottycatz

Brasi, that is brilliant man.

----------


## Patty Sather

> Attachment 11858
> 
> 
> I am getting a matching suit, mani and pedi for the flop.


OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!HAHAHAHA  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I want a t-shirt!!!!!!!!

----------


## brasi

Folks...I am hoping to square the venue away soon, but I'd like to ask one thing in the way of a change, regardless of where we hold it...since we're all able to travel to Negril, can I _REQUEST_ that anyone who attends donate $100J that day to the Buy a Brick program? Anyone attending that can't afford to donate doesn't have to.

I will announce the amount we raise here and will buy the bricks on Wednesday after the Flop (I will be on the Chicken Bus Tuesday)...

I figure it isn't that much to ask for, and that way we can do some good while partying our (in my case, chubby) tails off. 

Thanks for the positive feedback.

Any objections?

 :Stick Out Tongue: 

Juli: my wardrobe for this event will be spectacular, I promise.

----------


## beccajean_ca

> You know Brasi, I was thinking a Polka Dot Speedo would look wonderful on you for the Contest.  I would be more than willing to start looking, let me know


OMG Juli , Great idea.Go for it Brasi I will even throw in 10 bucks!

----------


## marley9808

> Folks...I am hoping to square the venue away soon, but I'd like to ask one thing in the way of a change, regardless of where we hold it...since we're all able to travel to Negril, can I _REQUEST_ that anyone who attends donate $100J that day to the Buy a Brick program? Anyone attending that can't afford to donate doesn't have to.
> 
> I will announce the amount we raise here and will buy the bricks on Wednesday after the Flop (I will be on the Chicken Bus Tuesday)...
> 
> I figure it isn't that much to ask for, and that way we can do some good while partying our (in my case, chubby) tails off. 
> 
> Thanks for the positive feedback.
> 
> Any objections?
> ...



This is a GREAT idea, Brasi!
I am 100% on board!

----------


## beccajean_ca

Great idea brsi I  will donate as well.

----------


## Guirigay

Love the poster Brasi but when you lose you're gonna blame that mani and pedi for making your digits too aquadynamic!!

----------


## beccajean_ca

> Love the poster Brasi but when you lose you're gonna blame that mani and pedi for making your digits too aquadynamic!!



LOL Guirigay good one. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## marley9808

> love the poster brasi but when you lose you're gonna blame that mani and pedi for making your digits too aquadynamic!!


lmao!

----------


## Patty Sather

> OMG Juli , Great idea.Go for it Brasi I will even throw in 10 bucks!


As will we!

----------


## brasi

Guirigay: I will be displacing more water than the Titanic. I am simply unstoppable at being chubby...

Good thing my flops are only an exhibition!  LOL jk

----------


## Patty Sather

> Love the poster Brasi but when you lose you're gonna blame that mani and pedi for making your digits too aquadynamic!!


Well honestly , dont you think the judging should also include such things as manis and pedis ..it is about form yes ..But visual should also be a part..just incase of a tie breaker...It must come down to the toes!!! IMO :Big Grin:

----------


## marley9808

> Well honestly , dont you think the judging should also include such things as manis and pedis ..it is about form yes ..But visual should also be a part..just incase of a tie breaker...It must come down to the toes!!! IMO


I agree (and of course, if they match the swimwear)  :Smile:

----------


## beccajean_ca

Okay people I need some input.I can book a flight for leave YYC @7:00 AM get to MBJ 6:15 PM 10hr 15min for 1182.00 which puts me there at 6:15 pm or I can can go up 200 and get in at 12:45 pm closer to check in but its 3 more hours. Most flights I can find are all about 1100-1300 and get there at 6:15 pm so a whole day is wasted but on the other hand I want the shorter flight.Should I take the shorter flight and arrive at 6:15 or should I take the 11 hour one and get there early afternoon? Help I can decide. :Confused:

----------


## Clarity

> Folks...I am hoping to square the venue away soon, but I'd like to ask one thing in the way of a change, regardless of where we hold it...since we're all able to travel to Negril, can I _REQUEST_ that anyone who attends donate $100J that day to the Buy a Brick program? Anyone attending that can't afford to donate doesn't have to.
> 
> I will announce the amount we raise here and will buy the bricks on Wednesday after the Flop (I will be on the Chicken Bus Tuesday)...
> 
> I figure it isn't that much to ask for, and that way we can do some good while partying our (in my case, chubby) tails off. 
> 
> Thanks for the positive feedback.
> 
> Any objections?
> ...


No objections here :Smile: 
I think that's a great idea, Brasi!

I noticed the style bar has just shot WAY up since Patty Sather jumped on board. lol :Big Grin: 

Beccajean_ca - I would go with the more affordable and shorter flight option, even though it arrives in Montego bay at night. 

But if you can afford the price difference and you want to make the most of your first day, then you should go with the other choice. It's a little different when you're traveling solo, only purchasing 1 ticket versus 2.

----------


## TizzyATX

Hey if you got the $ you got the time....

What's 200 to you?  :Wink:

----------


## Guirigay

> I noticed the style bar has just shot WAY up since Patty Sather jumped on board. lol


I made a comment way back about sporting competitions and artistic merit, I have a feeling costume and presentation will factor into Patty's scores regardless of official judging criteria...  :Smile:

----------


## Joe Trinidad

With modern technology, I can participate on Skype during the competition.  Guys, I grew up in Quebec Canada so that means I can be like the "French" judge.. Send the bribes over!! I'll even wear beach wear for the occasion.. hahahaha

----------


## Juli

BeccaJean- I'm hearing you about more time in Jamaica vs the price thing. I always will take the least amount of time to get there, doesn't really matter how long it takes to get back home.
$100.00 is now my limit on giving to my cast of characters on the beach for my entire trip, thats how I save some $'s.... Shorter flight time just cut back on a few things, it will all work out!~

----------


## marley9808

> With modern technology, I can participate on Skype during the competition.  Guys, I grew up in Quebec Canada so that means I can be like the "French" judge.. Send the bribes over!! I'll even wear beach wear for the occasion.. hahahaha



I LOVE this idea!!!!

----------


## Joe Trinidad

> I LOVE this idea!!!!


I think Patty is going to bring her laptop, or if someone else has other laptops at Seastar, we can position them strategically so I can get multiple views.  Skype conference is free through the internet, so it's worth a try.  We can even do a trial skype conference call anytime before the event.. muahahahhaha...

----------


## marley9808

YES!!!!!!!!
Raul will have his laptop as well.....I think we can definitely make this happen!

----------


## Joe Trinidad

Woohooo!!! This is fantastic!!!

----------


## Juli

Poor Joe, if you were a little younger like Patty & I, (31 & 35). Maybe you wouldn't have school aged children. The Skype idea is great, hope they don't forget about you and
leave the computer pointed towards a swaying palm tree. As you can hear, somethings you wish you could see or shouldn't see! When we hear something in the distance,
yelling TURN ME AROUND. Oh! It's Joe, somebody go turn Joe around!

----------


## marley9808

It's ok.....Patty and I are going to ensure that Joe is included in this trip, right Patty?
 :Wink:

----------


## Joe Trinidad

> Poor Joe, if you were a little younger like Patty & I, (31 & 35). Maybe you wouldn't have school aged children. The Skype idea is great, hope they don't forget about you and
> leave the computer pointed towards a swaying palm tree. As you can hear, somethings you wish you could see or shouldn't see! When we hear something in the distance,
> yelling TURN ME AROUND. Oh! It's Joe, somebody go turn Joe around!


I wish I were as young and as beautiful as y'all.  But alas, I yam what I yam (Popeye).  This is going to be fun!

----------


## Juli

Joe , the 31 & 35 are Seat numbers, Not age ;(

----------


## Joe Trinidad

> Joe , the 31 & 35 are Seat numbers, Not age ;(


But both you and Patti are like fine wine, fragrant, floral, seasoned and much much much better when perfectly aged and from what I've seen, both of you are Perfect!

----------


## Patty Sather

> I made a comment way back about sporting competitions and artistic merit, I have a feeling costume and presentation will factor into Patty's scores regardless of official judging criteria...


Hahahahah YOU are soooo on to me! :Big Grin:  I love it

----------


## Patty Sather

> I LOVE this idea!!!!


Im in Marley it is a have too!

----------


## Patty Sather

> It's ok.....Patty and I are going to ensure that Joe is included in this trip, right Patty?


I got him covered!!!!! And has his seat secured on the plane!!!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## marley9808

> I got him covered!!!!! And has his seat secured on the plane!!!!!!


I knew I could count on you  :Smile:

----------


## Patty Sather

> But both you and Patti are like fine wine, fragrant, floral, seasoned and much much much better when perfectly aged and from what I've seen, both of you are Perfect!


Joe you do know what side to butter your bread on...lmao :Big Grin:

----------


## beccajean_ca

> Hey if you got the $ you got the time....
> 
> What's 200 to you?


I got the money honey! But yes I want to make the most of my time and thinking if I get in there at 6:15 by the time I get to the hotel and get settled it will be 8 or 9 and everyone will be out partying without me!! waaaaaaaa

----------


## tfw73

Well, then splurge and get there earlier!  That's what I would do  :Wink:

----------


## brasi

I will have my laptop as well! Joe, you are all set!

----------


## beachgirl66

Joe I'm am forgoing bring clothing to Jamaica.. i'm sneaking you into my suitcase... you HAVE to be there in person!

----------


## Joe Trinidad

> Joe I'm am forgoing bring clothing to Jamaica.. i'm sneaking you into my suitcase... you HAVE to be there in person!


Dang, so I guess we'll be staying at Firefly.. LOL

----------


## beachgirl66

> Dang, so I guess we'll be staying at Firefly.. LOL


bahahhaha, where ever floats your boat.

----------


## marley9808

LMAO, I was about to make a similar comment but Joe beat me to it!
Hahahaha

----------


## copper350

Marley, I forgot to post on here with the change in dates. I'm coming in town on Thurs April 26- May 3 at the Seastar inn.
Just in time for ladies night at the Jungle...lol

----------


## beccajean_ca

You guys sound like so much fun....I really hope I get to meet everyone or mostly everyone.I am so glad I found you all because I believe I have found my family :-)

----------


## Patty Sather

> You guys sound like so much fun....I really hope I get to meet everyone or mostly everyone.I am so glad I found you all because I believe I have found my family :-)


Ahhhhhh what a sweetheart you are!

----------


## Clarity

Can't wait to meet you too Becca!
I agree, it really does feel like a family. 
I've only been on the board for a year and everyone made me feel welcome from the very first minute I signed up.
It's hard to believe how many boardies will be there in April!

They're even figuring out ways of electronically bringing along those that can't physically make it to Negril.
We'll be meeting *Joe Trinidad* _virtually_ as a head in a computer screen that will be carried around the party... like Max Headroom!

Brasi, Patty and Joe Trinidad at the belly flop contest. lol! :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty Sather

> Can't wait to meet you too Becca!
> I agree, it really does feel like a family. 
> I've only been on the board for a year and everyone made me feel welcome from the very first minute I signed up.
> It's hard to believe how many boardies will be there in April!
> 
> They're even figuring out ways of electronically bringing along those that can't physically make it to Negril.
> We'll be meeting *Joe Trinidad* _virtually_ as a head in a computer screen that will be carried around the party... like Max Headroom!
> 
> Brasi, Patty and Joe Trinidad at the belly flop contest. lol!


Hahahahaha.....TRUE STORY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## beccajean_ca

I mean that.... I am leaving a 11 year relationship out of convienece.its been difficult but I need this to start my new life. I would never have done this without you people.It is the new start to the new me.I am 43 years old and if I wait for my friends who have kids to come I would never go anywhere.Now is my time to live.I can not waste anymore of my life. Its sad but I have finally seen my life as it was. NO More.I'm living now :-)

----------


## Joe Trinidad

> Can't wait to meet you too Becca!
> I agree, it really does feel like a family. 
> I've only been on the board for a year and everyone made me feel welcome from the very first minute I signed up.
> It's hard to believe how many boardies will be there in April!
> 
> They're even figuring out ways of electronically bringing along those that can't physically make it to Negril.
> We'll be meeting *Joe Trinidad* _virtually_ as a head in a computer screen that will be carried around the party... like Max Headroom!
> 
> Brasi, Patty and Joe Trinidad at the belly flop contest. lol!


MaxJoeRoom.. hahahahah

----------


## beccajean_ca

You guys gave me the strength  I needed to get Becky back.I mean that and most of you will not know that. But thanks

----------


## beachgirl66

Jamaica is a very healing place.... The boardies are just the cherry on top

----------


## Joe Trinidad

Cherry on top!! How about a head in a box? Um can you tell this lady to get her knee off my head, please..



Stolen from Clarity's post.. hahahaha

----------


## beachgirl66

Omg..... ROTFLMAO

----------


## Juli

Oh, no, Joe!  That's crazy! You could be Charlie, you like in " Charlie & the Angels" , just to switch it up?

----------


## brasi

That lady can knee me in the head WHENEVER...LOL    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Rasta Stan

Lol @ Brasi

----------


## Patty Sather

> Cherry on top!! How about a head in a box? Um can you tell this lady to get her knee off my head, please..
> 
> 
> 
> Stolen from Clarity's post.. hahahaha


Hahahahahah...youll see whats in store for you....lmao

----------


## marley9808

LOL! Too funny  :Smile:

----------


## LittleBird

Updating the list... my plans may have changed, instead of Travellers I may stay at a private residence of a lady in Negril up in the Cliffs area...

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
Booger and Sandie (April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
Sam I Am (April sometime)
Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th to May 5th at Idle Awhile)
Patricia (April 12-19)
Clarity and Hubbyman (April 19-30. First 2 nights - cliffs to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary (Tensing Pen, maybe?); 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 4 nights - somewhere affordable on the beach; final nights - Grand finale: Catcha Falling Star)
Stuckinusa (mid April)
Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm)
Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
Ziggy & Zelda (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
Luvdaislands (April 14-28 Rayon Hotel)
Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
Sweetness (April 15 to May 6 – tentative)
Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's).
Brasi - (April 18-April 29) - Seastar (3 nites) / Belmont (2-3 nites) / White Sands (remainder)
Tawnee - (April 26-May11) - birthday bash at Sea Star on April 28
MofromMonroe-Mo and Bob (Apr 20-29)-CCLP
Tex and Wife - Last week of April
Copper350- SeaStar April 28- May 3
Rastalady and husband -April 7-14 Grand Pineapple
Juli April 17-May 2 Home Sweet Home
Queenie
Rasta Ronnie 17 to 19 xtabie 20-26 Coco
Luvjabad Tentatively 4-20 
Kentroy and son April 16-May 5 Sea Wind Resort
HoneyBadger – April 8-15 Fun Holiday
Matt0007 – April 2-13 Caribbean Delight
Pknied - April 2-13 Coco La Palm
danap April 2-30
Rasta Stan and Betty Boop March 28 - May 5 Coco-Sea Star-BarB-Barn-Sea Splash- Coco
Tattoo - 4-3 to 5-2 - SeaStar
Denise & Mike-April 16-29/Home Sweet Home
Bob and Cindy (IndyBob
Sexybutterflyatl April 13-29 Rayon Hotel
cdn_79, with mom March 28-April 4
Coco – April 28-May 5 @ Catcha
Madtown Lady & hubby Rondel Village 4/12-4/21
Tizzy & bf -4/21-4/26 @Catcha
wpyogi +1 April 23-May 3 @ Xtabi and Kuyaba
suzieQ - April 21-26 @ Seastar
Andy & Bonnie April 20-29
Bea April 22-30
Beccajean_ca April19-May 2 Fun Holiday
kylake aka Larry and Beth Mar 31 - April 7 (this is a re post since ours was dropped)
Patty Sather and Kopper April 17- 26 ( well then..to be announced...)selling fruit from a head basket 
LittleBird - April 2 - 11 - somewhere in the Cliffs around Somerset Road area

----------


## TizzyATX

Hahaha @ JOE!!!

----------


## brasi

> You guys gave me the strength  I needed to get Becky back.I mean that and most of you will not know that. But thanks


This board is a tremendous meeting spot for people who are a bit wayward, or hurting, or love Jamaica for any number of reasons...I know that from experience and you made me smile with your honesty and I hope you find "Becky" having a good time in Negril next month!

New school in the house.

----------


## beachgirl66

I'm not sure whats going on but people are randomly getting dropped from the list.. I'm putting myself back on.. :-) 


Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
Booger and Sandie (April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
Sam I Am (April sometime)
Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th to May 5th at Idle Awhile)
Patricia (April 12-19)
Clarity and Hubbyman (April 19-30. First 2 nights - cliffs to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary (Tensing Pen, maybe?); 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 4 nights - somewhere affordable on the beach; final nights - Grand finale: Catcha Falling Star)
Stuckinusa (mid April)
Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm)
Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
Ziggy & Zelda (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
Luvdaislands (April 14-28 Rayon Hotel)
Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
Sweetness (April 15 to May 6 – tentative)
Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's).
Brasi - (April 18-April 29) - Seastar (3 nites) / Belmont (2-3 nites) / White Sands (remainder)
Tawnee - (April 26-May11) - birthday bash at Sea Star on April 28
MofromMonroe-Mo and Bob (Apr 20-29)-CCLP
Tex and Wife - Last week of April
Copper350- SeaStar April 28- May 3
Rastalady and husband -April 7-14 Grand Pineapple
Juli April 17-May 2 Home Sweet Home
Queenie
Rasta Ronnie 17 to 19 xtabie 20-26 Coco
Luvjabad Tentatively 4-20 
Kentroy and son April 16-May 5 Sea Wind Resort
HoneyBadger – April 8-15 Fun Holiday
Matt0007 – April 2-13 Caribbean Delight
Pknied - April 2-13 Coco La Palm
danap April 2-30
Rasta Stan and Betty Boop March 28 - May 5 Coco-Sea Star-BarB-Barn-Sea Splash- Coco
Tattoo - 4-3 to 5-2 - SeaStar
Denise & Mike-April 16-29/Home Sweet Home
Bob and Cindy (IndyBob
Sexybutterflyatl April 13-29 Rayon Hotel
cdn_79, with mom March 28-April 4
Coco – April 28-May 5 @ Catcha
Madtown Lady & hubby Rondel Village 4/12-4/21
Tizzy & bf -4/21-4/26 @Catcha
wpyogi +1 April 23-May 3 @ Xtabi and Kuyaba
suzieQ - April 21-26 @ Seastar
Andy & Bonnie April 20-29
Bea April 22-30
Beccajean_ca April19-May 2 Fun Holiday
kylake aka Larry and Beth Mar 31 - April 7 (this is a re post since ours was dropped)
Patty Sather and Kopper April 17- 26 ( well then..to be announced...)selling fruit from a head basket 
LittleBird - April 2 - 11 - somewhere in the Cliffs around Somerset Road area
Beachgirl66 (Dawn) +1

----------


## TizzyATX

HA! I just noticed we have a "Honeybadger" on the board!!!  :Big Grin: 

 sorry I cant help myself....

HONEYBADGER DONT GIVE A SH*T!

----------


## Guirigay

I had visions of the virtual presence device Sheldon used on Big Bang Theory when I was reading about Joe's tele-judging. The Max Headroom bit is SO much more appropriate, I'd completely forgotten about it and laughed when I saw the pic!

----------


## marley9808

Hmmmmm, ok I will go through the lists tonight and see if I can correct them all

Maybe it is due to copy/paste errors LOL
Too many rum punches while copying and pasting! Ha!

----------


## marley9808

> I had visions of the virtual presence device Sheldon used on Big Bang Theory when I was reading about Joe's tele-judging. The Max Headroom bit is SO much more appropriate, I'd completely forgotten about it and laughed when I saw the pic!


Guirigay! Me too
I was like OMG, I remember Max Headroom.....wow Clarity, I am impressed with your memory on that one. Totally 80s! LOL

----------


## HoneyBadger

HoneyBadger don't care - about anything other than Negril! - and I can't wait to get back! - less than 3 weeks!! Woo-hoo!

----------


## brasi

Yes, my old accommodation dates are posted...I will be in Belmont most of the week...

----------


## TizzyATX

> HoneyBadger don't care - about anything other than Negril! - and I can't wait to get back! - less than 3 weeks!! Woo-hoo!


LMAO...LOVE it!

----------


## beccajean_ca

Well finally all has come together.I will be arriving at the Mobay Airport at 1:15 PM so about 3 oclock at Fun Hotel Thursday April 19th wooohooo.More than I wanted to spend but its all done so not going to back out now!! Cant wait a month away . :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty Sather

> Well finally all has come together.I will be arriving at the Mobay Airport at 1:15 PM so about 3 oclock at Fun Hotel Thursday April 19th wooohooo.More than I wanted to spend but its all done so not going to back out now!! Cant wait a month away .


Thats where we will be!!!!!!!! Yahhhhhhhhh

----------


## beccajean_ca

Yeaaa Patty then maybe you and beach girl can meet me with an Ice cold red Stripe!that would be a nice idea. :Big Grin:

----------


## booger

> Well finally all has come together.I will be arriving at the Mobay Airport at 1:15 PM so about 3 oclock at Fun Hotel Thursday April 19th wooohooo.More than I wanted to spend but its all done so not going to back out now!! Cant wait a month away .





> Thats where we will be!!!!!!!! Yahhhhhhhhh


If you ladies get bored you can come say hi at Seastar. I hit in the am on the 19th with my honey and good friend. Seastar has COLD beer.

----------


## beccajean_ca

> If you ladies get bored you can come say hi at Seastar. I hit in the am on the 19th with my honey and good friend. Seastar has COLD beer.


How far is seastar from Fun holiday booger do you know.also do you know how much a sim card will run me? I can by a digicel here for 35 plus shipping.

----------


## kylake

> I'm not sure whats going on but people are randomly getting dropped from the list.. I'm putting myself back on.. :-)


The thread has gotten out to 62 pages. Some people are not going to the last post of the list and doing the copy aka everyone that did it right after the post they copied is lost.
User interface problem and people not paying complete attention! You think!
Internet, copy and paste, URL really baffle some people.

----------


## beachgirl66

[QUOTEWell finally all has come together.I will be arriving at the Mobay Airport at 1:15 PM so about 3 oclock at Fun Hotel Thursday April 19th wooohooo.More than I wanted to spend but its all done so not going to back out now!! Cant wait a month away .][/QUOTE]
[QUOTEThats where we will be!!!!!!!! Yahhhhhhhhh][/QUOTE]

Fun Holiday is going to be THE place to be in April.... some of the coolest boardie peeps are staying there. 

Seastar is on the west end.. not close... but an easy taxi ride...

----------


## beccajean_ca

> [QUOTEWell finally all has come together.I will be arriving at the Mobay Airport at 1:15 PM so about 3 oclock at Fun Hotel Thursday April 19th wooohooo.More than I wanted to spend but its all done so not going to back out now!! Cant wait a month away .]


[QUOTEThats where we will be!!!!!!!! Yahhhhhhhhh][/QUOTE]

Fun Holiday is going to be THE place to be in April.... some of the coolest boardie peeps are staying there.

Seastar is on the west end.. not close... but an easy taxi ride...[/QUOTE]

Well I am just glad that it is all booked and now for the unbarable wait and sleepless nights! Who's meeting me with a cold beer about 3sh on the 19th?

----------


## tfw73

Crap, I am so jealous lol!

----------


## beccajean_ca

Tfw you will have to come next time? Probably at least 2more times this year for me if not more.

----------


## BreanaAshlee

ATTENTION ALL:

My flight has been booked for April 17th- May 2nd ..=)

Just wanted to share that.

----------


## gerryg123

that's huge news! congrats!

----------


## Patty Sather

> ATTENTION ALL:
> 
> My flight has been booked for April 17th- May 2nd ..=)
> 
> Just wanted to share that.


YAHHHH Breana I have a surprise for you at  the flop party! Im so glad your coming!!!!!
I too will be there the 17th and juli and i are on the same plane (delta)

----------


## Patty Sather

> Yeaaa Patty then maybe you and beach girl can meet me with an Ice cold red Stripe!that would be a nice idea.


ABSOLUTLY!!!!! And I have a surprise for you when you get there  heheheheh

----------


## Patty Sather

> Crap, I am so jealous lol!


 :Big Grin: Get it over with girl friend...you might as well book!!!!!!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## tfw73

I think y'all just need to come back the first week of July, lol, just saying!

Ugh, I love teaching but it sure doesn't let you take any time off during the school year  :Frown:

----------


## beccajean_ca

> ABSOLUTLY!!!!! And I have a surprise for you when you get there  heheheheh


I love surprises. Can't wait either for the belly flop contest That is going to be fun. How does everyone get from airport to hotel....I believe to get the hotel bus is like 65us bucks...that's out to lunch.

----------


## marley9808

Ok All of my Awesome April Boardies.....I have just spent the last couple of hours going through all 63 pages of this thread!!!! Phew!
And I see that during the excited moments there were MANY copy/paste errors.....but never fear, I have compiled the list again from scratch in it's entirety and this list has EVERYONE with all the recent modifications, changes to dates, locations and who all is coming.
So PLEASE (for the love of the last 2-3 hours of my life) when making any future changes or additions please be sure you are copying the most recent list
Thank you kindly.....and without further delay, here is the COMPLETE list of Awesome April Boardies


*UPDATED 3/20 9:00pm*- feel free to *CAREFULLY* copy/paste and add your name and dates if you will be in Negril in April (woo hoo)

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
Booger and Sandie and Jon(April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
Sam I Am (April sometime)
Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th-May 5th at Idle Awhile)
Patricia (April 12-19)
Clarity and Hubbyman (April 19-30. First 2 nights - Villa Sur Mer to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary; 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 4 nights - Seasplash; final nights - Catcha & Banana Shout)
Stuckinusa (mid April)
Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm) 
Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
Ziggy & Zelda (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
Luvdaislands (April 13-29 Rayon Hotel)
Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
Sweetness (April 15 to May 6 – tentative)
Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
danap/dana - (April 2 to 27)
Bam - Brian an Marie (April 15 to 22 Fun Holiday) 
Homegirl - (March 31- April 10th,cliffs and beach)
wpyogi +1 April 23-May 3 @ Xtabi and Kuyaba
SimonB 1964 ( SeaStar Inn - April 6th-13th)
Brasi- April 19-29 –Belmont/Negril
Rasta Ronnie 4/17-4/19 @Xtabi 4/20-4/26 @Coco
SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's)
Tawnee - (April 26-May11) - birthday bash at Sea Star on April 28
MofromMonroe-Mo and Bob (Apr 20-29)-CCLP
IndyBob & Cindy (April 20-30th)
Tex and wife – Last week of April
Copper350 –April 26-May 3 @ Seastar Inn
Rastalady and hubby –April7-14 @Grand Pineapple
Rasta Stan and Betty Boop March 28 - May 5 Coco-Sea Star-BarB-Barn-Sea Splash- Coco
Juli –April 17-May 2 @ Home Sweet Home
Queenie 
Jitterbug and newbie – April 4-14
Kentroy –April 16-May 5 Seawind Resort
HoneyBadger – April 8-15th @ Fun Holiday
Luvjabad – 4/20
Matt007 – April 2-13 Caribbean Delight
Pknied – April 2-13 @ Coco
1batch and Margo – April 18-29 @ Coco
Maddiedog (Sue and Kevin) – April 7-14 @ Fun Holiday
Tattoo – 4/3-5/2 @ SeaStar
Denise & Mike-April 16-29/Home Sweet Home
Sexybutterflyatl April 13-29 Rayon Hotel
cdn_79, with mom   March 28-April 4
Coco – April 28-May 5 @Catcha
Madtown Lady and husband – 4/12 – 4/21 @ Rondel
TizzyATX and bf – April 21-26 @ Catcha
suzieQ – April 21-26 @ SeaStar
Bella Bea – April 22-30
Blandy1 (Andy and Bonnie) – April 20-29
Islandbouy Mike & Rita April 17th-27th Coco La Palm
Christopher240240 – April 17-20 @Legends and April 20-26 @Xtabi
Beachgirl66 (Dawn) +1– April 19-29
beccajean_ca and maybe guest April 19 – May 2 Fun Holiday 
kylake (aka Larry and Beth) March 31 to April 7 at Coco
BionicMango, wife and kids – April 7-14 Shields
Sherm – April 15-22 @ Couples Negril
LittleBird - April 2 - 11 - somewhere in the Cliffs around Somerset Road area
Guirigay and Sweetie Pie - on the wing - April 21-29
BreannaAshlee – April 17 – May 2
Lyric654 – March 24 – April 8
Patty Sather and Kopper April 17- 26 ( well then..to be announced...)selling fruit from a head basket

----------


## BreanaAshlee

> YAHHHH Breana I have a surprise for you at  the flop party! Im so glad your coming!!!!!
> I too will be there the 17th and juli and i are on the same plane (delta)


Oooh i like surprises! lol

I can't wait!!!

----------


## beccajean_ca

OMG Marley. Your are to funny taking all that time....but I guess you will be drunk the whole time down there as we all owe you a drink! Girl you rock!

----------


## beccajean_ca

> I think y'all just need to come back the first week of July, lol, just saying!
> 
> Ugh, I love teaching but it sure doesn't let you take any time off during the school year



Tfw if everything goes  as planned I may just join you in July again  :Smile:

----------


## marley9808

> OMG Marley. Your are to funny taking all that time....but I guess you will be drunk the whole time down there as we all owe you a drink! Girl you rock!


LOL, well thank you! And before I read the part about everyone buying me a drink, I simply read "I guess you will be drunk the whole time..."
And I thought...wow....how does she know me so well already?!?!?!?!! HAHAHAHAHA

But yes.....I ALWAYS accept drinks! Ha!

----------


## Clarity

> ATTENTION ALL:
> 
> My flight has been booked for April 17th- May 2nd ..=)
> 
> Just wanted to share that.


Woooo hoooooo!!!
That's awesome BreanaAshlee!

----------


## brasi

Marley, you are awesome....thanks for doing that..!

4 weeks from tonight I am playing my last little acoustic gig before flying out the next morning to meet you all...I am going to meet some very good friends...friends with one of the coolest things in my life in common...Jamaica...

I may call some of you by your boardie name, others by your real name...in some cases...both!  But I can't wait.  :Embarrassment: 

*EDIT*: Awesome Breana!

*EDit2*: I got a drink for you AND Raul Marley...one for your super recruiting...and one for his Scottishness!

----------


## Clarity

Marley - Why am I listed as still contemplating Tensing Pen(??) for our anniversary? I thought you were going to _FIX_ it?
LOL!!! I'm kidding!! :Big Grin: 
Thanks for taking the time to correct all the mistakes on that list. 
The first round of Dirty Banana's at the Seastar are on us!

----------


## marley9808

Funny you mention that....I just saw it too
Did you ever go back and change that, you did didn't you?

But I am sure that is the only mistake......boy was that hard!
Let me see if I can find where you edited it and I will fix asap!

----------


## marley9808

I just saw Dirty Bananas and I forgot what I was doing

This just in.....Marley can be distracted and easily convinced to do things merely with the mention of Dirty Bananas! LOL

----------


## marley9808

> Marley, you are awesome....thanks for doing that..!
> 
> 4 weeks from tonight I am playing my last little acoustic gig before flying out the next morning to meet you all...I am going to meet some very good friends...friends with one of the coolest things in my life in common...Jamaica...
> 
> I may call some of you by your boardie name, others by your real name...in some cases...both!  But I can't wait. 
> 
> *EDIT*: Awesome Breana!
> 
> *EDit2*: I got a drink for you AND Raul Marley...one for your super recruiting...and one for his Scottishness!


Raul Marley! I love it!
Raul also does most anything for free booze. Hell he might just bring his kilt, which he wears (regularly)!  :Smile: 
P.S. Do you have any cds of your band? I would LOVE to have one if you do! Just sayn'

----------


## Clarity

LOL!! Marley don't go back and fix it, I was just messing with you! I'll fix it myself, when I'm not so lazy. haha

Lets focus on the dirty bananas!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Clarity

Okay Just updated my hotels.

*Thanks Marley for fixing this list*

*****
Ok All of my Awesome April Boardies.....I have just spent the last couple of hours going through all 63 pages of this thread!!!! Phew!
And I see that during the excited moments there were MANY copy/paste errors.....but never fear, I have compiled the list again from scratch in it's entirety and this list has EVERYONE with all the recent modifications, changes to dates, locations and who all is coming.
So PLEASE (for the love of the last 2-3 hours of my life) when making any future changes or additions please be sure you are copying the most recent list
Thank you kindly.....and without further delay, here is the COMPLETE list of Awesome April Boardies


UPDATED 3/20 9:00pm- feel free to *CAREFULLY* copy/paste and add your name and dates if you will be in Negril in April (woo hoo)

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
Booger and Sandie and Jon(April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
Sam I Am (April sometime)
Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th-May 5th at Idle Awhile)
Patricia (April 12-19)
Clarity and Hubbyman (April 19-30. First 2 nights - Villa Sur Mer and then 4 different hotels in Negril.)
Stuckinusa (mid April)
Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm) 
Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
Ziggy & Zelda (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
Luvdaislands (April 13-29 Rayon Hotel)
Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
Sweetness (April 15 to May 6 – tentative)
Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
danap/dana - (April 2 to 27)
Bam - Brian an Marie (April 15 to 22 Fun Holiday) 
Homegirl - (March 31- April 10th,cliffs and beach)
wpyogi +1 April 23-May 3 @ Xtabi and Kuyaba
SimonB 1964 ( SeaStar Inn - April 6th-13th)
Brasi- April 19-29 –Belmont/Negril
Rasta Ronnie 4/17-4/19 @Xtabi 4/20-4/26 @Coco
SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's)
Tawnee - (April 26-May11) - birthday bash at Sea Star on April 28
MofromMonroe-Mo and Bob (Apr 20-29)-CCLP
IndyBob & Cindy (April 20-30th)
Tex and wife – Last week of April
Copper350 –April 26-May 3 @ Seastar Inn
Rastalady and hubby –April7-14 @Grand Pineapple
Rasta Stan and Betty Boop March 28 - May 5 Coco-Sea Star-BarB-Barn-Sea Splash- Coco
Juli –April 17-May 2 @ Home Sweet Home
Queenie 
Jitterbug and newbie – April 4-14
Kentroy –April 16-May 5 Seawind Resort
HoneyBadger – April 8-15th @ Fun Holiday
Luvjabad – 4/20
Matt007 – April 2-13 Caribbean Delight
Pknied – April 2-13 @ Coco
1batch and Margo – April 18-29 @ Coco
Maddiedog (Sue and Kevin) – April 7-14 @ Fun Holiday
Tattoo – 4/3-5/2 @ SeaStar
Denise & Mike-April 16-29/Home Sweet Home
Sexybutterflyatl April 13-29 Rayon Hotel
cdn_79, with mom March 28-April 4
Coco – April 28-May 5 @Catcha
Madtown Lady and husband – 4/12 – 4/21 @ Rondel
TizzyATX and bf – April 21-26 @ Catcha
suzieQ – April 21-26 @ SeaStar
Bella Bea – April 22-30
Blandy1 (Andy and Bonnie) – April 20-29
Islandbouy Mike & Rita April 17th-27th Coco La Palm
Christopher240240 – April 17-20 @Legends and April 20-26 @Xtabi
Beachgirl66 (Dawn) +1– April 19-29
beccajean_ca and maybe guest April 19 – May 2 Fun Holiday 
kylake (aka Larry and Beth) March 31 to April 7 at Coco
BionicMango, wife and kids – April 7-14 Shields
Sherm – April 15-22 @ Couples Negril
LittleBird - April 2 - 11 - somewhere in the Cliffs around Somerset Road area
Guirigay and Sweetie Pie - on the wing - April 21-29
BreannaAshlee – April 17 – May 2
Lyric654 – March 24 – April 8
Patty Sather and Kopper April 17- 26 ( well then..to be announced...)selling fruit from a head basket

----------


## marley9808

Too Late! I fixed it already hahahahaha
Now.....on to the Dirty Bananas....ah yes! Yummmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## marley9808

Lol

----------


## ralonzo29

> Marley, you are awesome....thanks for doing that..!
> 
> 4 weeks from tonight I am playing my last little acoustic gig before flying out the next morning to meet you all...I am going to meet some very good friends...friends with one of the coolest things in my life in common...Jamaica...
> 
> I may call some of you by your boardie name, others by your real name...in some cases...both!  But I can't wait. 
> 
> *EDIT*: Awesome Breana!
> 
> *EDit2*: I got a drink for you AND Raul Marley...one for your super recruiting...and one for his Scottishness!


Brasi (or as my wife tends to say it Brazi (then she corrects herself) Braz -EYE emphasis on the EYE then she just says Alex as if I still have no Idea who she is talking about) I prefer Mr Marley 9808 so that its easy to see who I belong to  :Wink:  but I also answer to Ronin, UL (pronounced ooool) Honey (but only my wife calls me that) and NINJA (I call myself that when I'm talking out loud to myself).

----------


## Clarity

> Lol


lol!! I KNEW you were going to do that! I think I beat you by a millisecond! :Wink: 



yummm...Soon come  :Smile:

----------


## Juli

Brasi- Roots Bamboo or Alfred's your going on stage, to show us how it's done. I got connections, how bout are you game?

----------


## Patty Sather

> Brasi- Roots Bamboo or Alfred's your going on stage, to show us how it's done. I got connections, how bout are you game?


OMG!!!!! the cheering crowd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!

----------


## beccajean_ca

> LOL, well thank you! And before I read the part about everyone buying me a drink, I simply read "I guess you will be drunk the whole time..."
> And I thought...wow....how does she know me so well already?!?!?!?!! HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> But yes.....I ALWAYS accept drinks! Ha!


LOL that's why I didn't go for all inclusive as last time I drank so much but seems like I did so much swimming and walking that I never got drunk but my liver was bad for about 2 weeks after returning home.Man can one drink down there........but yes for sure I will by you a drink for being so welcoming and spending your personal time updating our mistakes..lol

----------


## booger

> Brasi- Roots Bamboo or Alfred's your going on stage, to show us how it's done. I got connections, how bout are you game?


I think he's skeered. Good try though.

----------


## marley9808

> lol!! I KNEW you were going to do that! I think I beat you by a millisecond!
> 
> 
> 
> yummm...Soon come


Dangit! If only I were......
Is that a Dirty Banana?!?!?!?!? ooooh yum!
What was I saying again?!?!?!

LOL

----------


## marley9808

> Brasi (or as my wife tends to say it Brazi (then she corrects herself) Braz -EYE emphasis on the EYE then she just says Alex as if I still have no Idea who she is talking about) I prefer Mr Marley 9808 so that its easy to see who I belong to  but I also answer to Ronin, UL (pronounced ooool) Honey (but only my wife calls me that) and NINJA (I call myself that when I'm talking out loud to myself).


Babe, you forgot "babe"
This seriously made me laugh like 5 times in one sentence
And I can attest to all of it, it is true, especially the talking out loud to himself part, he does it all the time! Ninja?!?!?!? LMAO
P.S. You're cute  :Wink:

----------


## marley9808

> LOL that's why I didn't go for all inclusive as last time I drank so much but seems like I did so much swimming and walking that I never got drunk but my liver was bad for about 2 weeks after returning home.Man can one drink down there........but yes for sure I will by you a drink for being so welcoming and spending your personal time updating our mistakes..lol


I think I have the opposite effect, I seem to get drunk faster in Negril (cheap date alert) Hahaha. Last time I was drunk by the second stop on the pub crawl, I actually had to switch to WATER (really?) at some point! Ha

You are so sweet, can't wait to meet you and cheers to you and all of us being in the most beautiful place on earth. But really, no drinks are necessary, just be there and have fun. I already know I will be having the time of my life....I can't wait!

----------


## beccajean_ca

> I think I have the opposite effect, I seem to get drunk faster in Negril (cheap date alert) Hahaha. Last time I was drunk by the second stop on the pub crawl, I actually had to switch to WATER (really?) at some point! Ha
> 
> You are so sweet, can't wait to meet you and cheers to you and all of us being in the most beautiful place on earth. But really, no drinks are necessary, just be there and have fun. I already know I will be having the time of my life....I can't wait!


Yes cheers to us all..good times,good food,good looking fellas and whatever else good......here here Cheers everyone to the best family ever!

----------


## ralonzo29

> Babe, you forgot "babe"
> This seriously made me laugh like 5 times in one sentence
> And I can attest to all of it, it is true, especially the talking out loud to himself part, he does it all the time! Ninja?!?!?!? LMAO
> P.S. You're cute


YES I forgot babe. And for the record I talk to my self when I'm trying to figure out a programing issue (or just standing around)

----------


## brasi

I am most definitely not afrraid to sing. I am DEFINITELY afraid to play drums of any kind, LOL...def. not good enough to do that in Jamaica!

AFTER I sing, I will pre-emptively leave the island...LOL. Before anyone asks me to. haha

Juli: thanks so much! But be careful what you wish for. hahahaha    :Big Grin: 

Hey NINJA: I like that name, Marley drives you *that* crazy huh? Talking tou yourself????  jk jk

Marley: I am gonna try to set up Spotify to put a few of my current/past bands up...and I will bring you a CD, or two, as well...

You can listen now here, if you want, to one of them:
Flakjacket

----------


## marley9808

KICK A**....I would LOVE that!
Off to listen now....thanks man!

----------


## beccajean_ca

Nice music....I hope you play some when I come down.

----------


## gerryg123

great CD, Brazzz ....

----------


## brasi

Thanks Gerry!

----------


## Clarity

Hey Brasi - GREAT songs! You have an amazing voice. I particularly liked "Speechless" and "Apologies to ghosts"
I hope you DO sing on stage in Jamaica! That would be awesome! :Big Grin:

----------


## Hubby-man

> And for the record I talk to my self when I'm trying to figure out a programing issue (or just standing around)


Yup, same here...talking to myself, singing with made up lyrics, talking to the cats, and I mean _really_ talking to them, like: "_Do you know why it's not working? It's not an incompatible override, you say? Yes, I agree, there is not override, why is it complaining_?", It's all necessary to keep your sanity while programming - not the opposite. Knowing other programmers helps too. 

I had no idea we are in the same business, Ninja. What language is your vice? Looks like we keep having more things in common  :Smile: .

Looking forward to meeting everyone!

----------


## brasi

Thanks Clarity!  My worry is that I really don't know a lot of reggae.  (:  Guess I'll wing it, oh boy.   :Big Grin: 

Can this trip JUST GET HERE???????????????????????????????????

----------


## booger

Damn Brasi, man you do know how to throw it down. So I called you out just cause I can. Not really, had to call you out after you called me a wimp, and tried to strip away my manhood. Not really, lol. 

Look forward to hearing you sing on the next reach, you do have a solid consistent tone that sits well. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## ralonzo29

> Yup, same here...talking to myself, singing with made up lyrics, talking to the cats, and I mean _really_ talking to them, like: "_Do you know why it's not working? It's not an incompatible override, you say? Yes, I agree, there is not override, why is it complaining_?", It's all necessary to keep your sanity while programming - not the opposite. Knowing other programmers helps too. 
> 
> I had no idea we are in the same business, Ninja. What language is your vice? Looks like we keep having more things in common .
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to meeting everyone!


From some of the convos Clarity and Marley have had and you recent trip abroad I thought you might also be a developer. I too talk to my pitbull reggae when up late trying to fix something. My poison use to be action script when I was doing more flash. I program more now in PHP when Im developing web sites.

----------


## Rasta Stan

Very cool tunes Brasi. 
We'll have to talk band stuff....lol

----------


## marley9808

> From some of the convos Clarity and Marley have had and you recent trip abroad I thought you might also be a developer. I too talk to my pitbull reggae when up late trying to fix something. My poison use to be action script when I was doing more flash. I program more now in PHP when Im developing web sites.



Ah...and so the inevitable Nerd Bromance begins.......
LMAO

----------


## Patty Sather

> Ah...and so the inevitable Nerd Bromance begins.......
> LMAO


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :EEK!:  ONLY *YOU* could get away with that

----------


## marley9808

LOL, Patty

Raul and I call each other Nerds all the time....he knows it is a term of endearment! LMAO!
Plus, Raul (oh excuse me, "Ninja") enjoys being called a nerd, he is quite proud of the label.
But I think Clarity and I have been preparing ourselves for the meeting of these two, I know I have....and now I know the results of such meeting will probably produce some serious video challenges! Hahahahaha

Can you imagine the trip reports that will come from this trip in April?

----------


## Clarity

> Ah...and so the inevitable Nerd Bromance begins.......
> LMAO


LOL!!!
Omg, I'm just so glad Markus will have someone to talk to about programming. 
I just blank out when he starts explaining it to me. He's showing me lines of code that I don't understand and I'm nodding "_uh huh yeah.. mmmm...right, wow...._"
No wonder he's talking to the cats. hahaha

Wait, You have a pitbull named "Reggae?!"  :Big Grin:

----------


## brasi

I hope I can pick Raul and Markus's brains...

I work in an office where I need to be able to make the higher ups eyes glaze over, to avoid dumb projects, from time to time.

Old school was "That data base will require either a cgi bin, or writing code in XTML, or worse, a serious consultant to create the Javascript codes we'll need to update the subchronic defibulator."  Or some such.

I know. Terribly outdated. LOL Help!

Rasta Stan: sure thing my friend...I love music....be great to kick back and chat!

----------


## Clarity

> I hope I can pick Raul and Markus's brains...
> 
> I work in an office where I need to be able to make the higher ups eyes glaze over, to avoid dumb projects, from time to time.
> 
> Old school was "That data base will require either a cgi bin, or writing code in XTML, or worse, a serious consultant to create the Javascript codes we'll need to update the subchronic defibulator."  Or some such.
> 
> I know. Terribly outdated. LOL Help!
> 
> Rasta Stan: sure thing my friend...I love music....be great to kick back and chat!


Subchronic defibulator??
wtf is that?? - sounds like something from "Back to the Future"! lol
_8.21 gigawatts!?_ :Big Grin: 

But I'm sure Markus & Raul will be able to help you out with that! haha!

----------


## brasi

I have no idea, and this is a rough estimate of what we'd say...LOL...but execs eyes would glaze and the very mention of a consultant (money) would derail the project and my team would be spared. LOL

----------


## Aimbri

> I am most definitely not afrraid to sing.
> 
> You can listen now here, if you want, to one of them:
> Flakjacket


Very cool Brasi, might have to make a trip out your way to check you(your band) out someday.

----------


## TizzyATX

Brasi!!!!  You are so talented, great vocals my friend.  Ya'll should come down to Austin TX next year for SXSW 

PS I'm assuming you will be bringing us all CD's in April.

 :Big Grin:

----------


## brasi

Well...tx for all the compliments. Flakjacket was on a small indie label for the record I linked to, but...AMAZINGLY...LOL...*we were dropped earlier this year.* It was not amicable, so they even took us down from Amazon.com etc. Disheartening. 

*Tizzy/Aimbri:* Thanks! SXSW would have been a dream but things are in the air and undecided for Flakjacket right now...   :Frown:   ...and not lookin' good, to be honest. I will bring as many Cds as I can.   :Cool: 

Other projects are starting up...I am def. more into writing music than covering tunes...but...

If you wanna hear some cover tunes from my most active band at the moment:
Brown Dirt Mafia

It's me and a buddy doing some quick live demos songs on his laptop...using freeware (Audacity)...aimed to get gigs in my local area...for extra cash...it's my part-time job, in essence. I think there is one song we wrote up there called "Science on the Radio" but the rest are Elton, Kings of Leon, Petty, Sublime...the type of covers that are pretty standard "acoustic Happy Hour" fare here. I'm on lead vox, and harmonica...when performing live I play a cajon (box drum) but I am not very good....my buddy sings and plays guitar/harmonica.

Ok. Self promo over. But thanks for listening, it's cool of you all.

----------


## marley9808

> LOL!!!
> Omg, I'm just so glad Markus will have someone to talk to about programming. 
> I just blank out when he starts explaining it to me. He's showing me lines of code that I don't understand and I'm nodding "_uh huh yeah.. mmmm...right, wow...._"
> No wonder he's talking to the cats. hahaha


Oh yeah, I know what you mean!  :Wink: 





> Wait, You have a pitbull named "Reggae?!"


Yes Ma'am! And he is just about the coolest dog ever.
We have a Blue Pitbull, named Reggae....he has a real hard life (see below)



You can't see it in this photo but he has a rasta dog collar lol

----------


## Rasta Stan

Hey Brasi ,
Here is a video of a reunion show I just did at the end of Jan/12 with my old band.
Voice was shot by the time this was done and poor audio from a camera but you'll get the idea...lol
Been doing that singing thing for 47 years  and still trying to quit...lol
Band is called Atlantis , started in 1967.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKHQa...eature=related

Don't laugh at the old guys too much.

----------


## Juli

Rasta Stan you are the man!

----------


## Manda81

I so wish I was on that list ... every time I see it I picture my name somewhere in the mix .. what a shame!  :Frown:  I hope you all have the time of your lives!! And someone please record Brasi singing on Stage!! And maybe someone can carry me around the party on a screen too lol

----------


## Juli

Ahh! Manda, I'm sure somehow you can fit in the box with Joe (I'm sure he'd love it). There's still time you know.

----------


## marley9808

Don't you worry Manda....we have already determined a way for you to be a part of this trip.....you'll see!  :Smile: 

P.S. Brasi has your phone number, right?

----------


## Patty Sather

Manda,I have you covered already...all's I can say now is watch for a special thread when I head out..:-D :Big Grin:  :EEK!:

----------


## brasi

Marley: I have manda81's number.   :Frown: 

*Rasta!* Awesome...........................make fun of you?

Riiiiigggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhht. You are amazing man! Your band isn't big enough though. Can't you add the 39th guy? LOL

jk jk 

Really nice! Can't wait to meet you man.

----------


## marley9808

Brasi, be sure to bring her number with you.....we got plans (me and Patty....and I know you know what they are) LOL

Rasta Stan...not sure how I missed your post earlier with the video, but I just watched it.....That was awesome! Really really good, man! 
There is just going to be soooooooo much entertainment in April!

 :Smile:

----------


## beccajean_ca

Hey anyone know what a digecel sim card cost to buy in JA? I get get one for 35 plus shipping here.

----------


## booger

I believe it is $800J. WAIT!

----------


## sher

I am so bummed we leave JA on the 19th! All this talk of a boardie get together is killing me! I check out of Sagi at Catcha on 4/19, so Marley you need to have a drink for me!

----------


## brasi

Sher, I am in town April 18. If you guys want to do a quick Xtabi meetup for your cave pic...say the word. I'll shoot it and get it to Patty.  (:

----------


## marley9808

Awww Sher, that is a bummer.....and we check into Sagi on 4/22 so we are just behind you
I will definitely have a drink at the bar for you though (maybe even more than 1) hahaha

----------


## beccajean_ca

> I believe it is $800J. WAIT!


What is that in US Booger? I have got the conversion thing here but I don't have the % rate so I can't convert properly

----------


## Sam I Am

800J = approx $9.50US

----------


## booger

With the musicians on here I was thinking that we needed a theme song for our next reach. So while they are putting that together, hint hint, I'm going to get it started with a little poem. Please feel free to add to it. This should be fun where this one goes. 

Yes that's right, I'm a poet and didn't know it.

I took a hundred
but needed two
Sowed my seeds
what's a man to do
Much talk of Yah Mon
within an ear

.............................................

----------


## Patty Sather

Rasta Stan! Yes...lm a groupie now! WOW  :Cool:

----------


## beccajean_ca

> With the musicians on here I was thinking that we needed a theme song for our next reach. So while they are putting that together, hint hint, I'm going to get it started with a little poem. Please feel free to add to it. This should be fun where this one goes. 
> 
> Yes that's right, I'm a poet and didn't know it.
> 
> I took a hundred
> but needed two
> Sowed my seeds
> what's a man to do
> Much talk of Yah Mon
> ...


Its so loud I can barely hear the red stripe calling "come here my dear come here "

----------


## beccajean_ca

> 800J = approx $9.50US


Thanks Sam that's much better price  :Smile:

----------


## copper350

The sand is white, the waves are crashing blue
Rum bars everywhere, what are the drinkers to do
Need some good jerk chicken to start the soak
Everywhere you look you see all the smoke
Reggae sounds booming all around
The vibes here turns will turn your frown upside down

----------


## brasi

Postcards and salty winds
Sunglasses all day long
Jamaican princesses
With reggae in their thongs
Sometimes I think that what we get
Is too much of this
And to little of that
Break the bank, and cash me in
And I won't leave the beach

----------


## Guirigay

I've been here all along
Dreaming of a reggae song
had to stretch to make this reach
to dive a cliff and dig a beach
to chill a spell in heavens yard
I've rolled the dice and tossed a card
to hang with these I've never met
but know our cast is common set
I've paid a price but know the toll
is pennies to my happy soul

----------


## drummerboy13

UPDATED - feel free to copy/paste and add your name and dates if you will be in Negril in April (woo hoo)

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
Booger and Sandie (April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
Sam I Am (April sometime)
Lorax2 (April 28th at Idle Awhile)
Patricia (April 12-19)
Clarity and Hubbyman (April 18-28. First 2 nights - cliffs to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary (Tensing Pen?); 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 3 nights - somewhere affordable on the beach (white sands?); final 2 nights - Grand finale: Catcha Falling Star)
Stuckinusa (mid April)
Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm) 
Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
Ziggy (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
Luvdaislands (April 14-28 Rayon Hotel)
Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
Jim/Donna (April)
VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
Sweetness (April 15 to May 6  tentative) 
Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple) 

WOOHOO!!  Add me plus 1, please!!!  Drummerboy13 and his beautiful partner in crime will be in Negril 4/22-26.  It has been two years since my last reach and I am really looking forward to meeting some of you guys.  Its been a while since I have posted anything, but I "lurk" everyday, while at work.  Just got through a nasty divorce and all the negativity that goes along with it, so this trip will be my recharge/regroup and soul search reach.  Hope to see you all!!

----------


## marley9808

Yikes.....the above post is nowhere close to the long list that I pain-stakingly put together the other night, so please disregard that list and do not use it to copy/paste. I will post again adding the new names and time to the correct April Roll Call
Thanks!!

----------


## marley9808

Ok All of my Awesome April Boardies.....I have just spent the last couple of hours going through all 63 pages of this thread!!!! Phew!
And I see that during the excited moments there were MANY copy/paste errors.....but never fear, I have compiled the list again from scratch in it's entirety and this list has EVERYONE with all the recent modifications, changes to dates, locations and who all is coming.
So PLEASE (for the love of the last 2-3 hours of my life) when making any future changes or additions please be sure you are copying the most recent list
Thank you kindly.....and without further delay, here is the COMPLETE list of Awesome April Boardies


*UPDATED 3/22 10:53am*- feel free to *CAREFULLY* copy/paste and add your name and dates if you will be in Negril in April (woo hoo)

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
Booger and Sandie and Jon(April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
Sam I Am (April sometime)
Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th-May 5th at Idle Awhile)
Patricia (April 12-19)
Clarity and Hubbyman (April 19-30. First 2 nights - Villa Sur Mer to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary; 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 4 nights - Seasplash; final nights - Catcha & Banana Shout)
Stuckinusa (mid April)
Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm) 
Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
Ziggy & Zelda (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
Luvdaislands (April 13-29 Rayon Hotel)
Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
Sweetness (April 15 to May 6 – tentative)
Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
danap/dana - (April 2 to 27)
Bam - Brian an Marie (April 15 to 22 Fun Holiday) 
Homegirl - (March 31- April 10th,cliffs and beach)
wpyogi +1 April 23-May 3 @ Xtabi and Kuyaba
SimonB 1964 ( SeaStar Inn - April 6th-13th)
Brasi- April 19-29 –Belmont/Negril
Rasta Ronnie 4/17-4/19 @Xtabi 4/20-4/26 @Coco
SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's)
Tawnee - (April 26-May11) - birthday bash at Sea Star on April 28
MofromMonroe-Mo and Bob (Apr 20-29)-CCLP
IndyBob & Cindy (April 20-30th)
Tex and wife – Last week of April
Copper350 –April 26-May 3 @ Seastar Inn
Rastalady and hubby –April7-14 @Grand Pineapple
Rasta Stan and Betty Boop March 28 - May 5 Coco-Sea Star-BarB-Barn-Sea Splash- Coco
Juli –April 17-May 2 @ Home Sweet Home
Queenie 
Jitterbug and newbie – April 4-14
Kentroy –April 16-May 5 Seawind Resort
HoneyBadger – April 8-15th @ Fun Holiday
Luvjabad – 4/20
Matt007 – April 2-13 Caribbean Delight
Pknied – April 2-13 @ Coco
1batch and Margo – April 18-29 @ Coco
Maddiedog (Sue and Kevin) – April 7-14 @ Fun Holiday
Tattoo – 4/3-5/2 @ SeaStar
Denise & Mike-April 16-29/Home Sweet Home
Sexybutterflyatl April 13-29 Rayon Hotel
cdn_79, with mom   March 28-April 4
Coco – April 28-May 5 @Catcha
Madtown Lady and husband – 4/12 – 4/21 @ Rondel
TizzyATX and bf – April 21-26 @ Catcha
suzieQ – April 21-26 @ SeaStar
Bella Bea – April 22-30
Blandy1 (Andy and Bonnie) – April 20-29
Islandbouy Mike & Rita April 17th-27th Coco La Palm
Christopher240240 – April 17-20 @Legends and April 20-26 @Xtabi
Beachgirl66 (Dawn) +1– April 19-29
beccajean_ca and maybe guest April 19 – May 2 Fun Holiday 
kylake (aka Larry and Beth) March 31 to April 7 at Coco
BionicMango, wife and kids – April 7-14 Shields
Sherm – April 15-22 @ Couples Negril
LittleBird - April 2 - 11 - somewhere in the Cliffs around Somerset Road area
Guirigay and Sweetie Pie - on the wing - April 21-29
BreannaAshlee – April 17 – May 2
Lyric654 – March 24 – April 8
Patty Sather and Kopper April 17- 26 ( well then..to be announced...)selling fruit from a head basket
drummerboy13 +1 - April 22-26

----------


## sher

> Sher, I am in town April 18. If you guys want to do a quick Xtabi meetup for your cave pic...say the word. I'll shoot it and get it to Patty.  (:


I might just take you up on that! LOL! At least grab a Red Stripe somewhere  :Smile:

----------


## drummerboy13

My bad Marley9808!!!  I very much appreciate your hard work on this.  I promise not to screw it up again!!   :Embarrassment:   I owe you a cold beverage, should we cross paths.  We are staying at seaplash

----------


## copper350

Marley, You efforts are truly appreciated!" This is alot of people", I said to myself. We are going to set Negril off!
30 days to go and counting down...........Yes!I can't wait to meet you all...........

----------


## marley9808

> My bad Marley9808!!!  I very much appreciate your hard work on this.  I promise not to screw it up again!!    I owe you a cold beverage, should we cross paths.  We are staying at seaplash



No worries at all drummerboy13....I know how exciting pushing the button is!
Hope to see you and the new partner in crime there, would love to meet you!

----------


## marley9808

> Marley, You efforts are truly appreciated!" This is alot of people", I said to myself. We are going to set Negril off!
> 30 days to go and counting down...........Yes!I can't wait to meet you all...........


You said it! I feel like the whole place will be filled with boardies....Watch Out! Hahahaha
It is going to be so much fun!

----------


## brasi

She say man a wicked
But woman a Delilah

----------


## Bella Bea

I've been working so hard I have not even found time to check in!

I cant wait another 30 days!

Please for all of you people staying at Fun Holiday since Im the last to arrive there make sure I have a room!!

See ya soon!
Bea

ps I have no time to pack so please everybody bring some clothes and shoes for me!

----------


## marley9808

LOL Bella Bea!

----------


## Patty Sather

:Big Grin: 


> I've been working so hard I have not even found time to check in!
> 
> I cant wait another 30 days!
> 
> Please for all of you people staying at Fun Holiday since Im the last to arrive there make sure I have a room!!
> 
> See ya soon!
> Bea
> 
> ps I have no time to pack so please everybody bring some clothes and shoes for me!


 :Big Grin:  you already know..i have your back!!!! And your shoes <3

----------


## TizzyATX

I'll be bringing a hefty collection of shoes myself...if you fit in a 5.5   :EEK!:

----------


## booger

> I'll be bringing a hefty collection of shoes myself...if you fit in a 5.5


How do you stay upright?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## TizzyATX

I got skills booger  (and I try to stay close to railings)

funny you say that cause I busted my A** pretty good this morning walking from my house to the car (driveway all rocks) .  Not sure how I'll do in sand but I'm sure gonna try.

----------


## marley9808

Just take off the shoes......and drink a lot! I bet you will do just fine! 
 :Wink:

----------


## Bella Bea

> Just take off the shoes......and drink a lot! I bet you will do just fine!


Full figured Nikid drunk Bea!!! That will be quite a sight to see!

I hope I dont do that! I said im flying under the radar!

----------


## TizzyATX

New meaning to "BOARDIE DOWN"

----------


## Patty Sather

> Full figured Nikid drunk Bea!!! That will be quite a sight to see!
> 
> 
> I hope I dont do that! I said im flying under the radar!


Ill take care of you Bea

----------


## beccajean_ca

> Yikes.....the above post is nowhere close to the long list that I pain-stakingly put together the other night, so please disregard that list and do not use it to copy/paste. I will post again adding the new names and time to the correct April Roll Call
> Thanks!!


Ouch I was looking at thzt Marley and wondered what you would say...But I know your secret.You have the good copy saved to your desktop :-)  lol

----------


## marley9808

Hahahaha...no I just remembered that it was on page 63, because once you spend hours going through 63 pages of message board posts it's hard to forget!

LOL

Protect the list!!!!! hahahaha

----------


## spottycatz

Do you realise you've dropped below 30 days!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## marley9808

> do you realise you've dropped below 30 days!!!!:d


yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Patty Sather

> Do you realise you've dropped below 30 days!!!!


this makes me laugh..our theme song for this reach..and joe in the box dancing at the end...lmao

----------


## Patty Sather

sweetness is in the house!

----------


## marley9808

Wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle!

----------


## brasi

> Protect the list!!!!! hahahaha


A month from now that list is gonna be having a blast!  Soon come   :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## beccajean_ca

My counter doesn't work so I'm just going to say it everyday.......28 more days?........yeah Mon! Love ot. Can't wait

----------


## Patty Sather

UPDATED 3/22 10:53am- feel free to CAREFULLY copy/paste and add your name and dates if you will be in Negril in April (woo hoo)

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
 Booger and Sandie and Jon(April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
 Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
 Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
 Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
 Sam I Am (April sometime)
 Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th-May 5th at Idle Awhile)
 Patricia (April 12-19)
 Clarity and Hubbyman (April 19-30. First 2 nights - Villa Sur Mer to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary; 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 4 nights - Seasplash; final nights - Catcha & Banana Shout)
 Stuckinusa (mid April)
 Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
 Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm) 
Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
 Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
 Ziggy & Zelda (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
 Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
 Luvdaislands (April 13-29 Rayon Hotel)
 Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
 Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
 Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
 VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
 Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
 Sweetness (April 15 to May 6 – tentative)
 Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
 danap/dana - (April 2 to 27)
 Bam - Brian an Marie (April 15 to 22 Fun Holiday) 
Homegirl - (March 31- April 10th,cliffs and beach)
 wpyogi +1 April 23-May 3 @ Xtabi and Kuyaba
 SimonB 1964 ( SeaStar Inn - April 6th-13th)
 Brasi- April 19-29 –Belmont/Negril
 Rasta Ronnie 4/17-4/19 @Xtabi 4/20-4/26 @Coco
 SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
 Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
 SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's)
 Tawnee - (April 26-May11) - birthday bash at Sea Star on April 28
 MofromMonroe-Mo and Bob (Apr 20-29)-CCLP
 IndyBob & Cindy (April 20-30th)
 Tex and wife – Last week of April
 Copper350 –April 26-May 3 @ Seastar Inn
 Rastalady and hubby –April7-14 @Grand Pineapple
 Rasta Stan and Betty Boop March 28 - May 5 Coco-Sea Star-BarB-Barn-Sea Splash- Coco
 Juli –April 17-May 2 @ Home Sweet Home
 Queenie 
Jitterbug and newbie – April 4-14
 Kentroy –April 16-May 5 Seawind Resort
 HoneyBadger – April 8-15th @ Fun Holiday
 Luvjabad – 4/20
 Matt007 – April 2-13 Caribbean Delight
 Pknied – April 2-13 @ Coco
 1batch and Margo – April 18-29 @ Coco
 Maddiedog (Sue and Kevin) – April 7-14 @ Fun Holiday
 Tattoo – 4/3-5/2 @ SeaStar
 Denise & Mike-April 16-29/Home Sweet Home
 Sexybutterflyatl April 13-29 Rayon Hotel
 cdn_79, with mom March 28-April 4
 Coco – April 28-May 5 @Catcha
 Madtown Lady and husband – 4/12 – 4/21 @ Rondel
 TizzyATX and bf – April 21-26 @ Catcha
 suzieQ – April 21-26 @ SeaStar
 Bella Bea – April 22-30
 Blandy1 (Andy and Bonnie) – April 20-29
 Islandbouy Mike & Rita April 17th-27th Coco La Palm
 Christopher240240 – April 17-20 @Legends and April 20-26 @Xtabi
 Beachgirl66 (Dawn) +1– April 19-29
 beccajean_ca and maybe guest April 19 – May 2 Fun Holiday 
kylake (aka Larry and Beth) March 31 to April 7 at Coco
 BionicMango, wife and kids – April 7-14 Shields
 Sherm – April 15-22 @ Couples Negril
 LittleBird - April 2 - 11 - somewhere in the Cliffs around Somerset Road area
 Guirigay and Sweetie Pie - on the wing - April 21-29
 BreannaAshlee – April 17 – May 2
 Lyric654 – March 24 – April 8
 Patty Sather and Kopper April 17- 26 ( fun holiday...)down time il,ll be selling fruit from a head basket :Big Grin: 
 drummerboy13 +1 - April 22-26

----------


## beccajean_ca

Good job Patty!

----------


## beachgirl66

This is going to be my theme song once again while in JA

----------


## Clarity

> this makes me laugh..our theme song for this reach..and joe in the box dancing at the end...lmao


LOL! Love it! :Big Grin:

----------


## beccajean_ca

Lol that's awesome! I know that song .Need to play this at the bellyflop contest.

----------


## beccajean_ca

> This is going to be my theme song once again while in JA


That's perfect for the bellyflop march.......please can we use it ..??

----------


## vw40

UPDATED 3/23 12:02am- feel free to CAREFULLY copy/paste and add your name and dates if you will be in Negril in April (woo hoo)

 Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
 Booger and Sandie and Jon(April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
 Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
 Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
 Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
 Sam I Am (April sometime)
 Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th-May 5th at Idle Awhile)
 Patricia (April 12-19)
 Clarity and Hubbyman (April 19-30. First 2 nights - Villa Sur Mer to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary; 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 4 nights - Seasplash; final nights - Catcha & Banana Shout)
 Stuckinusa (mid April)
 Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
 Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm) 
Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
 Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
 Ziggy & Zelda (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
 Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
 Luvdaislands (April 13-29 Rayon Hotel)
 Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
 Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
 Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
 VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
 Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
 Sweetness (April 15 to May 6 – tentative)
 Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
 danap/dana - (April 2 to 27)
 Bam - Brian an Marie (April 15 to 22 Fun Holiday) 
Homegirl - (March 31- April 10th,cliffs and beach)
 wpyogi +1 April 23-May 3 @ Xtabi and Kuyaba
 SimonB 1964 ( SeaStar Inn - April 6th-13th)
 Brasi- April 19-29 –Belmont/Negril
 Rasta Ronnie 4/17-4/19 @Xtabi 4/20-4/26 @Coco
 SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
 Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
 SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's)
 Tawnee - (April 26-May11) - birthday bash at Sea Star on April 28
 MofromMonroe-Mo and Bob (Apr 20-29)-CCLP
 IndyBob & Cindy (April 20-30th)
 Tex and wife – Last week of April
 Copper350 –April 26-May 3 @ Seastar Inn
 Rastalady and hubby –April7-14 @Grand Pineapple
 Rasta Stan and Betty Boop March 28 - May 5 Coco-Sea Star-BarB-Barn-Sea Splash- Coco
 Juli –April 17-May 2 @ Home Sweet Home
 Queenie 
Jitterbug and newbie – April 4-14
 Kentroy –April 16-May 5 Seawind Resort
 HoneyBadger – April 8-15th @ Fun Holiday
 Luvjabad – 4/20
 Matt007 – April 2-13 Caribbean Delight
 Pknied – April 2-13 @ Coco
 1batch and Margo – April 18-29 @ Coco
 Maddiedog (Sue and Kevin) – April 7-14 @ Fun Holiday
 Tattoo – 4/3-5/2 @ SeaStar
 Denise & Mike-April 16-29/Home Sweet Home
 Sexybutterflyatl April 13-29 Rayon Hotel
 cdn_79, with mom March 28-April 4
 Coco – April 28-May 5 @Catcha
 Madtown Lady and husband – 4/12 – 4/21 @ Rondel
 TizzyATX and bf – April 21-26 @ Catcha
 suzieQ – April 21-26 @ SeaStar
 Bella Bea – April 22-30
 Blandy1 (Andy and Bonnie) – April 20-29
 Islandbouy Mike & Rita April 17th-27th Coco La Palm
 Christopher240240 – April 17-20 @Legends and April 20-26 @Xtabi
 Beachgirl66 (Dawn) +1– April 19-29
 beccajean_ca and maybe guest April 19 – May 2 Fun Holiday 
kylake (aka Larry and Beth) March 31 to April 7 at Coco
 BionicMango, wife and kids – April 7-14 Shields
 Sherm – April 15-22 @ Couples Negril
 LittleBird - April 2 - 11 - somewhere in the Cliffs around Somerset Road area
 Guirigay and Sweetie Pie - on the wing - April 21-29
 BreannaAshlee – April 17 – May 2
 Lyric654 – March 24 – April 8
 Patty Sather and Kopper April 17- 26 ( fun holiday...)down time il,ll be selling fruit from a head basket
 drummerboy13 +1 - April 22-26 
vw40 +Husband April 14-18 at Catcha Falling Star for our 10th wedding anniversary

I hope I didn't mess the list up! I've been reading the board for a few days. I love all the trip reports!! So much great advise and info on this board. Thank you!

----------


## marley9808

Looks good vw40, congrats on the 10th anniversary.....and a great choice at Catcha Falling Star, you will LOVE it!!!!

----------


## Manda81

Sorry a little late on the reply yes Brasi has my number  :Smile:  What are you up to!!! lol

----------


## Sweetness

UPDATED 3/23 10:52 am (CST) - feel free to CAREFULLY copy/paste and add your name and dates if you will be in Negril in April (woo hoo)

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
Booger and Sandie and Jon(April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
Sam I Am (April sometime)
Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th-May 5th at Idle Awhile)
Patricia (April 12-19)
Clarity and Hubbyman (April 19-30. First 2 nights - Villa Sur Mer to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary; 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 4 nights - Seasplash; final nights - Catcha & Banana Shout)
Stuckinusa (mid April)
Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm) 
Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
Ziggy & Zelda (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
Luvdaislands (April 13-29 Rayon Hotel)
Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
Sweetness (April 14 to May 7 with likely extension !!!)
Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
danap/dana - (April 2 to 27)
Bam - Brian an Marie (April 15 to 22 Fun Holiday) 
Homegirl - (March 31- April 10th,cliffs and beach)
wpyogi +1 April 23-May 3 @ Xtabi and Kuyaba
SimonB 1964 ( SeaStar Inn - April 6th-13th)
Brasi- April 19-29 –Belmont/Negril
Rasta Ronnie 4/17-4/19 @Xtabi 4/20-4/26 @Coco
SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's)
Tawnee - (April 26-May11) - birthday bash at Sea Star on April 28
MofromMonroe-Mo and Bob (Apr 20-29)-CCLP
IndyBob & Cindy (April 20-30th)
Tex and wife – Last week of April
Copper350 –April 26-May 3 @ Seastar Inn
Rastalady and hubby –April7-14 @Grand Pineapple
Rasta Stan and Betty Boop March 28 - May 5 Coco-Sea Star-BarB-Barn-Sea Splash- Coco
Juli –April 17-May 2 @ Home Sweet Home
Queenie 
Jitterbug and newbie – April 4-14
Kentroy –April 16-May 5 Seawind Resort
HoneyBadger – April 8-15th @ Fun Holiday
Luvjabad – 4/20
Matt007 – April 2-13 Caribbean Delight
Pknied – April 2-13 @ Coco
1batch and Margo – April 18-29 @ Coco
Maddiedog (Sue and Kevin) – April 7-14 @ Fun Holiday
Tattoo – 4/3-5/2 @ SeaStar
Denise & Mike-April 16-29/Home Sweet Home
Sexybutterflyatl April 13-29 Rayon Hotel
cdn_79, with mom March 28-April 4
Coco – April 28-May 5 @Catcha
Madtown Lady and husband – 4/12 – 4/21 @ Rondel
TizzyATX and bf – April 21-26 @ Catcha
suzieQ – April 21-26 @ SeaStar
Bella Bea – April 22-30
Blandy1 (Andy and Bonnie) – April 20-29
Islandbouy Mike & Rita April 17th-27th Coco La Palm
Christopher240240 – April 17-20 @Legends and April 20-26 @Xtabi
Beachgirl66 (Dawn) +1– April 19-29
beccajean_ca and maybe guest April 19 – May 2 Fun Holiday 
kylake (aka Larry and Beth) March 31 to April 7 at Coco
BionicMango, wife and kids – April 7-14 Shields
Sherm – April 15-22 @ Couples Negril
LittleBird - April 2 - 11 - somewhere in the Cliffs around Somerset Road area
Guirigay and Sweetie Pie - on the wing - April 21-29
BreannaAshlee – April 17 – May 2
Lyric654 – March 24 – April 8
Patty Sather and Kopper April 17- 26 ( fun holiday...)down time il,ll be selling fruit from a head basket
drummerboy13 +1 - April 22-26 
vw40 +Husband April 14-18 at Catcha Falling Star for our 10th wedding anniversary

----------


## copper350

I decided to stay in Negril my entire trip this reach. Update April 22- April 26 Whitesands/April 26- May 3 Seastar Inn
Marley, I PM you.
copper

----------


## marley9808

> Sorry a little late on the reply yes Brasi has my number  What are you up to!!! lol



Hahahahaha........you'll see  :Wink:

----------


## BreanaAshlee

does anyone have a good excuse that i can use to convince my professor to let me take my final early?

lol

 sadly i found out my final is a week after the date i thought it was =(

----------


## Guirigay

Breana - You've been asked to be the maid of honor at a last minute wedding. Your best friend is pregnant unexpectedly and she wants to be married quickly.

----------


## marley9808

Good one Guiri!

----------


## copper350

Lol.............

----------


## Guirigay

Spend long enough at University and you hear them all!!  :Smile:

----------


## Manda81

arrrggg Now I"m curious!! lol

----------


## marley9808

Yeah, you never know Manda.....you might just end up in a Trip Report or two....or three.....or 30!
 :Smile:

----------


## Sam I Am

It might be a good thing all you crazy people are arriving as I leave... I dont think I could have possibly kept up with your antics  :Smile:   But now I can read about them as I try to recover from post Negril depression!

----------


## Patty Sather

> does anyone have a good excuse that i can use to convince my professor to let me take my final early?
> 
> lol
> 
>  sadly i found out my final is a week after the date i thought it was =(


Breana...Im going to facebook message you  :Cool:  the story WORKS!

----------


## Joe Trinidad

> Breana...Im going to facebook message you  the story WORKS!


Um not everyone can get away with using victoria secret to do an exam early.. HAHHAHA it takes special skillz..

----------


## Patty Sather

Hahahahaha  You behave and let me skill the young ones to the ways of the womanly  world  :EEK!:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Lorax2

OK this is just killing me...of course due to circumstances beyond my control I had to make our reservations a week later than we normally go...causing us to miss, Luciano at seastar, The Boardie trip on Chickens bus to pelican bar (never been there), and the Boardie Bash...And the chance to meet some of the awesome Boardies on that HUGE list for April....sigh...I hope some of you are still around on the 28th when we get in, maybe we'll try to make it down to Seastar that night for the show.  Hopefully we'll get to meet a few of you and start our vacation off right :-)

----------


## Patty Sather

> OK this is just killing me...of course due to circumstances beyond my control I had to make our reservations a week later than we normally go...causing us to miss, Luciano at seastar, The Boardie trip on Chickens bus to pelican bar (never been there), and the Boardie Bash...And the chance to meet some of the awesome Boardies on that HUGE list for April....sigh...I hope some of you are still around on the 28th when we get in, maybe we'll try to make it down to Seastar that night for the show.  Hopefully we'll get to meet a few of you and start our vacation off right :-)


OOOHHHHH GUYS! ...DANG! Thats the day after I leave.. :Frown:

----------


## Lorax2

Patty.... :-(
story of my life...at least this year anyway.
maybe another time...

----------


## Katho

My friends pressured me & it just felt right...shocked that I'm doing this  :Smile:  

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
 Booger and Sandie and Jon(April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
 Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
 Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
 Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
 Sam I Am (April sometime)
 Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th-May 5th at Idle Awhile)
 Patricia (April 12-19)
 Clarity and Hubbyman (April 19-30. First 2 nights - Villa Sur Mer to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary; 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 4 nights - Seasplash; final nights - Catcha & Banana Shout)
 Stuckinusa (mid April)
 Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
 Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm) 
Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
 Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
 Ziggy & Zelda (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
 Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
 Luvdaislands (April 13-29 Rayon Hotel)
 Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
 Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
 Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
 VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
 Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
 Sweetness (April 14 to May 7 with likely extension !!!)
 Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
 danap/dana - (April 2 to 27)
 Bam - Brian an Marie (April 15 to 22 Fun Holiday) 
Homegirl - (March 31- April 10th,cliffs and beach)
 wpyogi +1 April 23-May 3 @ Xtabi and Kuyaba
 SimonB 1964 ( SeaStar Inn - April 6th-13th)
 Brasi- April 19-29 Belmont/Negril
 Rasta Ronnie 4/17-4/19 @Xtabi 4/20-4/26 @Coco
 SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
 Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
 SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's)
 Tawnee - (April 26-May11) - birthday bash at Sea Star on April 28
 MofromMonroe-Mo and Bob (Apr 20-29)-CCLP
 IndyBob & Cindy (April 20-30th)
 Tex and wife  Last week of April
 Copper350 April 26-May 3 @ Seastar Inn
 Rastalady and hubby April7-14 @Grand Pineapple
 Rasta Stan and Betty Boop March 28 - May 5 Coco-Sea Star-BarB-Barn-Sea Splash- Coco
 Juli April 17-May 2 @ Home Sweet Home
 Queenie 
Jitterbug and newbie  April 4-14
 Kentroy April 16-May 5 Seawind Resort
 HoneyBadger  April 8-15th @ Fun Holiday
 Luvjabad  4/20
 Matt007  April 2-13 Caribbean Delight
 Pknied  April 2-13 @ Coco
 1batch and Margo  April 18-29 @ Coco
 Maddiedog (Sue and Kevin)  April 7-14 @ Fun Holiday
 Tattoo  4/3-5/2 @ SeaStar
 Denise & Mike-April 16-29/Home Sweet Home
 Sexybutterflyatl April 13-29 Rayon Hotel
 cdn_79, with mom March 28-April 4
 Coco  April 28-May 5 @Catcha
 Madtown Lady and husband  4/12  4/21 @ Rondel
 TizzyATX and bf  April 21-26 @ Catcha
 suzieQ  April 21-26 @ SeaStar
 Bella Bea  April 22-30
 Blandy1 (Andy and Bonnie)  April 20-29
 Islandbouy Mike & Rita April 17th-27th Coco La Palm
 Christopher240240  April 17-20 @Legends and April 20-26 @Xtabi
 Beachgirl66 (Dawn) +1 April 19-29
 beccajean_ca and maybe guest April 19  May 2 Fun Holiday 
kylake (aka Larry and Beth) March 31 to April 7 at Coco
 BionicMango, wife and kids  April 7-14 Shields
 Sherm  April 15-22 @ Couples Negril
 LittleBird - April 2 - 11 - somewhere in the Cliffs around Somerset Road area
 Guirigay and Sweetie Pie - on the wing - April 21-29
 BreannaAshlee  April 17  May 2
 Lyric654  March 24  April 8
 Patty Sather and Kopper April 17- 26 ( fun holiday...)down time il,ll be selling fruit from a head basket
 drummerboy13 +1 - April 22-26 
vw40 +Husband April 14-18 at Catcha Falling Star for our 10th wedding anniversary
Katho - April 22-29th - Sea Splash & Xtabi

----------


## booger

Nice work Katho! If I remember right, you just got back.

----------


## Rasta Stan

Just 3 more sleeps for us ...Yipeeeeee  :Embarrassment:

----------


## spreadlove

My friends pressured me & it just felt right...shocked that I'm doing this  

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
Booger and Sandie and Jon(April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
Sam I Am (April sometime)
Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th-May 5th at Idle Awhile)
Patricia (April 12-19)
Clarity and Hubbyman (April 19-30. First 2 nights - Villa Sur Mer to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary; 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 4 nights - Seasplash; final nights - Catcha & Banana Shout)
Stuckinusa (mid April)
Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm) 
Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
Ziggy & Zelda (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
Luvdaislands (April 13-29 Rayon Hotel)
Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
Sweetness (April 14 to May 7 with likely extension !!!)
Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
danap/dana - (April 2 to 27)
Bam - Brian an Marie (April 15 to 22 Fun Holiday) 
Homegirl - (March 31- April 10th,cliffs and beach)
wpyogi +1 April 23-May 3 @ Xtabi and Kuyaba
SimonB 1964 ( SeaStar Inn - April 6th-13th)
Brasi- April 19-29 Belmont/Negril
Rasta Ronnie 4/17-4/19 @Xtabi 4/20-4/26 @Coco
SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's)
Tawnee - (April 26-May11) - birthday bash at Sea Star on April 28
MofromMonroe-Mo and Bob (Apr 20-29)-CCLP
IndyBob & Cindy (April 20-30th)
Tex and wife  Last week of April
Copper350 April 26-May 3 @ Seastar Inn
Rastalady and hubby April7-14 @Grand Pineapple
Rasta Stan and Betty Boop March 28 - May 5 Coco-Sea Star-BarB-Barn-Sea Splash- Coco
Juli April 17-May 2 @ Home Sweet Home
Queenie 
Jitterbug and newbie  April 4-14
Kentroy April 16-May 5 Seawind Resort
HoneyBadger  April 8-15th @ Fun Holiday
Luvjabad  4/20
Matt007  April 2-13 Caribbean Delight
Pknied  April 2-13 @ Coco
1batch and Margo  April 18-29 @ Coco
Maddiedog (Sue and Kevin)  April 7-14 @ Fun Holiday
Tattoo  4/3-5/2 @ SeaStar
Denise & Mike-April 16-29/Home Sweet Home
Sexybutterflyatl April 13-29 Rayon Hotel
cdn_79, with mom March 28-April 4
Coco  April 28-May 5 @Catcha
Madtown Lady and husband  4/12  4/21 @ Rondel
TizzyATX and bf  April 21-26 @ Catcha
suzieQ  April 21-26 @ SeaStar
Bella Bea  April 22-30
Blandy1 (Andy and Bonnie)  April 20-29
Islandbouy Mike & Rita April 17th-27th Coco La Palm
Christopher240240  April 17-20 @Legends and April 20-26 @Xtabi
Beachgirl66 (Dawn) +1 April 19-29
beccajean_ca and maybe guest April 19  May 2 Fun Holiday 
kylake (aka Larry and Beth) March 31 to April 7 at Coco
BionicMango, wife and kids  April 7-14 Shields
Sherm  April 15-22 @ Couples Negril
LittleBird - April 2 - 11 - somewhere in the Cliffs around Somerset Road area
Guirigay and Sweetie Pie - on the wing - April 21-29
BreannaAshlee  April 17  May 2
Lyric654  March 24  April 8
Patty Sather and Kopper April 17- 26 ( fun holiday...)down time il,ll be selling fruit from a head basket
drummerboy13 +1 - April 22-26 
vw40 +Husband April 14-18 at Catcha Falling Star for our 10th wedding anniversary
Katho - April 22-29th - Sea Splash & Xtabi
Spreadlove +1 - 4/19-4/29 at NBCC

----------


## Patty Sather

:EEK!:  KATHO!!!!! Spread love ! :Big Grin:  OMG! awesome!!!!!! WE need name tags "MARLEY, CLAIRITY"

----------


## beccajean_ca

> KATHO!!!!! Spread love ! OMG! awesome!!!!!! WE need name tags "MARLEY, CLAIRITY"


I agree with Patty....then we know who is who  and I can tell who my welcoming committee  lol.26 more days. Damm I'm excited! :Wink:

----------


## suzieQ

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
 Booger and Sandie and Jon(April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
 Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
 Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
 Sam I Am (April sometime)
 Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th-May 5th at Idle Awhile)
 Patricia (April 12-19)
 Clarity and Hubbyman (April 19-30. First 2 nights - Villa Sur Mer to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary; 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 4 nights - Seasplash; final nights - Catcha & Banana Shout)
 Stuckinusa (mid April)
 Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
 Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm) 
Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
 Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
 Ziggy & Zelda (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
 Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
 Luvdaislands (April 13-29 Rayon Hotel)
 Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
 Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
 Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
 VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
 Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
 Sweetness (April 14 to May 7 with likely extension !!!)
 Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
 danap/dana - (April 2 to 27)
 Bam - Brian an Marie (April 15 to 22 Fun Holiday) 
Homegirl - (March 31- April 10th,cliffs and beach)
 wpyogi +1 April 23-May 3 @ Xtabi and Kuyaba
 SimonB 1964 ( SeaStar Inn - April 6th-13th)
 Brasi- April 19-29 –Belmont/Negril
 Rasta Ronnie 4/17-4/19 @Xtabi 4/20-4/26 @Coco
 SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
 Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
 SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's)
 Tawnee - (April 26-May11) - birthday bash at Sea Star on April 28
 MofromMonroe-Mo and Bob (Apr 20-29)-CCLP
 IndyBob & Cindy (April 20-30th)
 Tex and wife – Last week of April
 Copper350 –April 26-May 3 @ Seastar Inn
 Rastalady and hubby –April7-14 @Grand Pineapple
 Rasta Stan and Betty Boop March 28 - May 5 Coco-Sea Star-BarB-Barn-Sea Splash- Coco
 Juli –April 17-May 2 @ Home Sweet Home
 Queenie 
Jitterbug and newbie – April 4-14
 Kentroy –April 16-May 5 Seawind Resort
 HoneyBadger – April 8-15th @ Fun Holiday
 Luvjabad – 4/20
 Matt007 – April 2-13 Caribbean Delight
 Pknied – April 2-13 @ Coco
 1batch and Margo – April 18-29 @ Coco
 Maddiedog (Sue and Kevin) – April 7-14 @ Fun Holiday
 Tattoo – 4/3-5/2 @ SeaStar
 Denise & Mike-April 16-29/Home Sweet Home
 Sexybutterflyatl April 13-29 Rayon Hotel
 cdn_79, with mom March 28-April 4
 Coco – April 28-May 5 @Catcha
 Madtown Lady and husband – 4/12 – 4/21 @ Rondel
 TizzyATX and bf – April 21-26 @ Catcha
 suzieQ – April 21-26 @ SeaStar
 Bella Bea – April 22-30
 Blandy1 (Andy and Bonnie) – April 20-29
 Islandbouy Mike & Rita April 17th-27th Coco La Palm
 Christopher240240 – April 17-20 @Legends and April 20-26 @Xtabi
 Beachgirl66 (Dawn) +1– April 19-29
 beccajean_ca and maybe guest April 19 – May 2 Fun Holiday 
kylake (aka Larry and Beth) March 31 to April 7 at Coco
 BionicMango, wife and kids – April 7-14 Shields
 Sherm – April 15-22 @ Couples Negril
 LittleBird - April 2 - 11 - somewhere in the Cliffs around Somerset Road area
 Guirigay and Sweetie Pie - on the wing - April 21-29
 BreannaAshlee – April 17 – May 2
 Lyric654 – March 24 – April 8
 Patty Sather and Kopper April 17- 26 ( fun holiday...)down time il,ll be selling fruit from a head basket
 drummerboy13 +1 - April 22-26 
vw40 +Husband April 14-18 at Catcha Falling Star for our 10th wedding anniversary
 Katho - April 22-29th - Sea Splash & Xtabi 




....and my friends think I'm crazy for going to Jamaica ALONE... Mwahahahahahahaha :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## beachgirl66

> My friends pressured me & it just felt right...shocked that I'm doing this


Katho thats awesome!!!! I can`t wait to meet you neighbour!!!!!

----------


## marley9808

> OK this is just killing me...of course due to circumstances beyond my control I had to make our reservations a week later than we normally go...causing us to miss, Luciano at seastar, The Boardie trip on Chickens bus to pelican bar (never been there), and the Boardie Bash...And the chance to meet some of the awesome Boardies on that HUGE list for April....sigh...I hope some of you are still around on the 28th when we get in, maybe we'll try to make it down to Seastar that night for the show.  Hopefully we'll get to meet a few of you and start our vacation off right :-)


Lorax, I think many of us will still be there on the 28th and we will surely be at the Seastar Saturday night party! Hope to see you there!

----------


## marley9808

Awesome Katho!!!!!

----------


## Lorax2

Marley, thanks :-)  
We will make a valiant effort to be there for the show on the 28th...It's going to be a long travel day for us, getting up at about 2am to drive to NYC for an early flight...Can't wait !  I'm happy to hear that some of the awesome April Boardie group will still be there.  c'ya there :-)

----------


## marley9808

Yikes! That will be a long day for sure, but we hope you can make it!

----------


## copper350

Hello Gang,
Name tags would be really cool to the boardie events that way unlike rasta stan, marley, and a few others that we would notice, we can ID each other.

----------


## marley9808

This is a great idea! I am going to work on a name tag for Raul and I......fun!

----------


## Rasta Stan

Hey  Copper, you mean I stand out ...lol
It's cool to be the village idiot, everybody knows you :Big Grin:

----------


## copper350

LOL..........Rasta you are somethg else............lol

----------


## Rasta Stan

I wish I could bring some of my good hats but the airlines are not too cool about Hat Boxes...lol
Going to bring one of my good straw hats this reach.
You ladies can throw your shoes in a suitcase, hats are so not easy.
Just spoke with my driver for an airport pick up and every 'ting is cool.
Getting excited can ya tell. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## copper350

Me too, Rasta Stan, Me too! I can't wait to offically meet all of you guys! Party over here!
I would be so jelly if I wasn't going in April with everyone else.........

----------


## Rasta Stan

Just a quick reminder for all the peeps coming in April.
If you can afford it, please bring some guitar strings for the beach musicians and the guys in the band at the Sea Star..
Here's a hint if your so inclined.
 Beach guys need Acoustic strings (bronze medium gage) Band at Sea Star play electric so, Med Gauge electric strings.
Only about $5.00 a set back home and highly wanted by the players in Negril.
You'll make a new friend and they have the best smoke...lol Just kidding :EEK!: 

I have 8 sets and a tuner for one of the beach guys. Gotta help out my brothers.

----------


## copper350

Rasta Stan once purcahsed, who did we give them to on the rock?

----------


## gerryg123

I agree. Name tags would be great. A lot of peeps know my face but I won't know theirs -- it's not fair, lol!

----------


## Clarity

Gerryg123 - LOL - It must be so hard for celebrities like you and Rasta Stan. :Big Grin: 
I would need to put on a name tag. The minute I close my right eye, I become entirely unrecognizable. 

Rasta  Stan - Great idea w/ the guitar strings. That's something we can actually fit in our two carry on bags. :Cool: 

Lorax2 - Markus and I will still be around when you arrive too. Hope we see you at Seastar inn on the 28th :Smile:

----------


## marley9808

> the minute i close my right eye, i become entirely unrecognizable.


lol

----------


## gerryg123

> I would need to put on a name tag


Nah, that cliff-jumping video has gone viral ....

----------


## Sexybutterflyatl

> UPDATED - feel free to copy/paste and add your name and dates if you will be in Negril in April (woo hoo)
> 
> Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
> Booger and Sandie (April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
> Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
> Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
> Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
> Sam I Am (April sometime)
> Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th to May 5th at Idle Awhile)
> ...


Sexybutterflyatl April 13th to 29th (Rayon Hotel)

----------


## brasi

Cool, thanks for the heads up. I'll do my best to grab some.

OMG loooook at MYYYYYYYYYYYYYY TRIP COUNTER

----------


## ralonzo29

Clarity I just thought you only had a right eye. See I'dve never know who you were

----------


## ralonzo29

The previous comment was not meant to offend anyone with just a right eye. The management of Mr Marley 9808's (aka Ninja) brain would like to apologize and express that the aforementioned comments do not reflect the views or opinions of the establishment (better know as the voices)

----------


## marley9808

OH NO! Not again....the LIST! Protect the list people! LOL

----------


## marley9808

*UPDATED 3/25 8:58pm*- feel free to *CAREFULLY* copy/paste and add your name and dates if you will be in Negril in April (woo hoo)

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
Booger and Sandie and Jon(April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
Sam I Am (April sometime)
Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th-May 5th at Idle Awhile)
Patricia (April 12-19)
Clarity and Hubbyman (April 19-30. First 2 nights - Villa Sur Mer to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary; 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 4 nights - Seasplash; final nights - Catcha & Banana Shout)
Stuckinusa (mid April)
Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm) 
Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
Ziggy & Zelda (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
Luvdaislands (April 13-29 Rayon Hotel)
Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
Sweetness (April 14 to May 7 with likely extension !!!)
Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
danap/dana - (April 2 to 27)
Bam - Brian an Marie (April 15 to 22 Fun Holiday) 
Homegirl - (March 31- April 10th,cliffs and beach)
wpyogi +1 April 23-May 3 @ Xtabi and Kuyaba
SimonB 1964 ( SeaStar Inn - April 6th-13th)
Brasi- April 19-29 –Belmont/Negril
Rasta Ronnie 4/17-4/19 @Xtabi 4/20-4/26 @Coco
SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's)
Tawnee - (April 26-May11) - birthday bash at Sea Star on April 28
MofromMonroe-Mo and Bob (Apr 20-29)-CCLP
IndyBob & Cindy (April 20-30th)
Tex and wife – Last week of April
Copper350 –April 26-May 3 @ Seastar Inn
Rastalady and hubby –April7-14 @Grand Pineapple
Rasta Stan and Betty Boop March 28 - May 5 Coco-Sea Star-BarB-Barn-Sea Splash- Coco
Juli –April 17-May 2 @ Home Sweet Home
Queenie 
Jitterbug and newbie – April 4-14
Kentroy –April 16-May 5 Seawind Resort
HoneyBadger – April 8-15th @ Fun Holiday
Luvjabad – 4/20
Matt007 – April 2-13 Caribbean Delight
Pknied – April 2-13 @ Coco
1batch and Margo – April 18-29 @ Coco
Maddiedog (Sue and Kevin) – April 7-14 @ Fun Holiday
Tattoo – 4/3-5/2 @ SeaStar
Denise & Mike-April 16-29/Home Sweet Home
Sexybutterflyatl April 13-29 Rayon Hotel
cdn_79, with mom March 28-April 4
Coco – April 28-May 5 @Catcha
Madtown Lady and husband – 4/12 – 4/21 @ Rondel
TizzyATX and bf – April 21-26 @ Catcha
suzieQ – April 21-26 @ SeaStar
Bella Bea – April 22-30
Blandy1 (Andy and Bonnie) – April 20-29
Islandbouy Mike & Rita April 17th-27th Coco La Palm
Christopher240240 – April 17-20 @Legends and April 20-26 @Xtabi
Beachgirl66 (Dawn) +1– April 19-29
beccajean_ca and maybe guest April 19 – May 2 Fun Holiday 
kylake (aka Larry and Beth) March 31 to April 7 at Coco
BionicMango, wife and kids – April 7-14 Shields
Sherm – April 15-22 @ Couples Negril
LittleBird - April 2 - 11 - somewhere in the Cliffs around Somerset Road area
Guirigay and Sweetie Pie - on the wing - April 21-29
BreannaAshlee – April 17 – May 2
Lyric654 – March 24 – April 8
Patty Sather and Kopper April 17- 26 ( fun holiday...)down time il,ll be selling fruit from a head basket
drummerboy13 +1 - April 22-26 
vw40 +Husband April 14-18 at Catcha Falling Star for our 10th wedding anniversary
Katho - April 22-29th - Sea Splash & Xtabi
Spreadlove +1 - 4/19-4/29 at NBCC

----------


## Clarity

> The previous comment was not meant to offend anyone with just a right eye. The management of Mr Marley 9808's (aka Ninja) brain would like to apologize and express that the aforementioned comments do not reflect the views or opinions of the establishment (better know as the voices)


LOL! - Glad you put that disclaimer in there! whew :Big Grin: 




> OH NO! Not again....the LIST! Protect the list people! LOL


LOL! I know! I saw that previous list and I thought "_uh oh... not again...Poor Marley is going to start pulling out her hair!_ ..." I thought of attempting to fix it, but I knew I would only succeed in making it worse!

----------


## Patty Sather

> OH NO! Not again....the LIST! Protect the list people! LOL


Hahahahha,,,thank you marley for adding me *AGAIN* whew...now im coming again..I keep thinking its a dream ..when i dont see my name (my voices say....I told you so) hahahahahha

----------


## marley9808

Lol!

----------


## Sexybutterflyatl

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
    Booger and Sandie and Jon(April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
    Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
    Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
    Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
    Sam I Am (April sometime)
    Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th-May 5th at Idle Awhile)
    Patricia (April 12-19)
    Clarity and Hubbyman (April 19-30. First 2 nights - Villa Sur Mer to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary; 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 4 nights - Seasplash; final nights - Catcha & Banana Shout)
    Stuckinusa (mid April)
    Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
    Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm)
    Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
    Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
    Ziggy & Zelda (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
    Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
    Luvdaislands (April 13-29 Rayon Hotel)
    Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
    Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
    Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
    VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
    Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
    Sweetness (April 14 to May 7 with likely extension !!!)
    Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
    danap/dana - (April 2 to 27)
    Bam - Brian an Marie (April 15 to 22 Fun Holiday)
    Homegirl - (March 31- April 10th,cliffs and beach)
    wpyogi +1 April 23-May 3 @ Xtabi and Kuyaba
    SimonB 1964 ( SeaStar Inn - April 6th-13th)
    Brasi- April 19-29 –Belmont/Negril
    Rasta Ronnie 4/17-4/19 @Xtabi 4/20-4/26 @Coco
    SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
    Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
    SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's)
    Tawnee - (April 26-May11) - birthday bash at Sea Star on April 28
    MofromMonroe-Mo and Bob (Apr 20-29)-CCLP
    IndyBob & Cindy (April 20-30th)
    Tex and wife – Last week of April
    Copper350 –April 26-May 3 @ Seastar Inn
    Rastalady and hubby –April7-14 @Grand Pineapple
    Rasta Stan and Betty Boop March 28 - May 5 Coco-Sea Star-BarB-Barn-Sea Splash- Coco
    Juli –April 17-May 2 @ Home Sweet Home
    Queenie
    Jitterbug and newbie – April 4-14
    Kentroy –April 16-May 5 Seawind Resort
    HoneyBadger – April 8-15th @ Fun Holiday
    Luvjabad – 4/20
    Matt007 – April 2-13 Caribbean Delight
    Pknied – April 2-13 @ Coco
    1batch and Margo – April 18-29 @ Coco
    Maddiedog (Sue and Kevin) – April 7-14 @ Fun Holiday
    Tattoo – 4/3-5/2 @ SeaStar
    Denise & Mike-April 16-29/Home Sweet Home
    Sexybutterflyatl April 13-29 Rayon Hotel
    cdn_79, with mom March 28-April 4
    Coco – April 28-May 5 @Catcha
    Madtown Lady and husband – 4/12 – 4/21 @ Rondel
    TizzyATX and bf – April 21-26 @ Catcha
    suzieQ – April 21-26 @ SeaStar
    Bella Bea – April 22-30
    Blandy1 (Andy and Bonnie) – April 20-29
    Islandbouy Mike & Rita April 17th-27th Coco La Palm
    Christopher240240 – April 17-20 @Legends and April 20-26 @Xtabi
    Beachgirl66 (Dawn) +1– April 19-29
    beccajean_ca and maybe guest April 19 – May 2 Fun Holiday
    kylake (aka Larry and Beth) March 31 to April 7 at Coco
    BionicMango, wife and kids – April 7-14 Shields
    Sherm – April 15-22 @ Couples Negril
    LittleBird - April 2 - 11 - somewhere in the Cliffs around Somerset Road area
    Guirigay and Sweetie Pie - on the wing - April 21-29
    BreannaAshlee – April 17 – May 2
    Lyric654 – March 24 – April 8
    Patty Sather and Kopper April 17- 26 ( fun holiday...)down time il,ll be selling fruit from a head basket
    drummerboy13 +1 - April 22-26
    vw40 +Husband April 14-18 at Catcha Falling Star for our 10th wedding anniversary
    Katho - April 22-29th - Sea Splash & Xtabi
    Spreadlove +1 - 4/19-4/29 at NBCC
Sexybutterflyatl 04/13-04/29 at Rayon

----------


## vw40

Thanks for the congrats! Sounds like all of you are going to have a blast!! I'm a little disappointed I didn't book later in April. Maybe next year...

----------


## Rasta Stan

Hey Copper,
Just give the guitar strings to Any guitar player you come across on the beach or
The Band at the Sea Star always need electric guitar strings.
Thanks for considering this idea, it helps.

----------


## Juli

Tht reminds me, "Girls with Shoes & Boobs". I always leave behind a pair of shoes & a new bra for the housekeeper. Gotta take care of the sisters, right. As for the musicans here, cords & microphones if you see any on clearance or tucked away not in use.

----------


## copper350

> I decided to stay in Negril my entire trip this reach. Update April 22- April 26 Whitesands/April 26- May 3 Seastar Inn
> Marley, I PM you.
> copper


Hey Gang, 
Ok, I changed my mind again and for the last time. Decided not to stay my first 4 days at Whitesands. Changed to Rayon Hotel, it better suited me until I get to Seastar on the 26.
Offically: Rayon Hotel april 22- April 26/ Seastar Inn April 26- May 3.........
No more changing! I promise...........

----------


## indybob

Watching the webcast is better when you know you will be there soon.....

----------


## Katho

> Nice work Katho! If I remember right, you just got back.


That's right I've been back for 21 days, lol!  I haven't even finish my little trip report/pictures!




> KATHO!!!!! Spread love ! OMG! awesome!!!!!! WE need name tags "MARLEY, CLAIRITY"


Name tags would be awesome!




> Katho thats awesome!!!! I can`t wait to meet you neighbour!!!!!


For sure! I'll know who I'm looking for at the Ziggy concert in T.O. this summer  :Wink: 

Very excited to meet everyone!  :Smile:

----------


## TizzyATX

Wow Katho....that's awesome. Good for you!   :Smile:

----------


## Manda81

I may come up in a few trip reports ??? Marlllleeeyyy this is just not fair lol

----------


## marley9808

Don't worry, Manda
You'll love it!
 :Smile:

----------


## Guirigay

> No more changing! I promise...........


Copper, I will be entirely disappointed if we're not receiving posts from the airport lounge as to last minute "adjustments" in your itinerary. You should keep a few minor ones in your hip pocket for just such situations!  :Smile:

----------


## Muzikdoc

I just snuck in April 21st thru 30...somewhere on the beach!

----------


## Patty Sather

Oh you guys are hillarious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! should we all be in each others trip report or just be in one massive one... :Big Grin:

----------


## Juli

Marley- Poor Marley! I have a change good news & bad. Airline just called, my flight is overbooked. If I could leave on another date, they would give me $100.00 per night for my hotel if I changed.
My dates are now April 14th-May 2nd. Home Sweet Home had my room open on my early arrival, so why not. Only missing 1 extra day, (Monday) from work. More time in Jamaica, But wouldn't be on
the same Flight as Patty ;{

----------


## marley9808

LOL, Juli
I don't blame you one bit, sounds like a deal to me!
I will update the roll call with the recent changes for all!

 :Smile:

----------


## marley9808

*UPDATED 3/25 8:58pm*- feel free to *CAREFULLY* copy/paste and add your name and dates if you will be in Negril in April (woo hoo)

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
Booger and Sandie and Jon(April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
Sam I Am (April sometime)
Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th-May 5th at Idle Awhile)
Patricia (April 12-19)
Clarity and Hubbyman (April 19-30. First 2 nights - Villa Sur Mer to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary; 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 4 nights - Seasplash; final nights - Catcha & Banana Shout)
Stuckinusa (mid April)
Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm) 
Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
Ziggy & Zelda (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
Luvdaislands (April 13-29 Rayon Hotel)
Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
Sweetness (April 14 to May 7 with likely extension !!!)
Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
danap/dana - (April 2 to 27)
Bam - Brian an Marie (April 15 to 22 Fun Holiday) 
Homegirl - (March 31- April 10th,cliffs and beach)
wpyogi +1 April 23-May 3 @ Xtabi and Kuyaba
SimonB 1964 ( SeaStar Inn - April 6th-13th)
Brasi- April 19-29 –Belmont/Negril
Rasta Ronnie 4/17-4/19 @Xtabi 4/20-4/26 @Coco
SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's)
Tawnee - (April 26-May11) - birthday bash at Sea Star on April 28
MofromMonroe-Mo and Bob (Apr 20-29)-CCLP
IndyBob & Cindy (April 20-30th)
Tex and wife – Last week of April
Copper350 –Offically: Rayon Hotel april 22- April 26/ Seastar Inn April 26- May 3
Rastalady and hubby –April7-14 @Grand Pineapple
Rasta Stan and Betty Boop March 28 - May 5 Coco-Sea Star-BarB-Barn-Sea Splash- Coco
Juli –April 14-May 2 @ Home Sweet Home
Queenie 
Jitterbug and newbie – April 4-14
Kentroy –April 16-May 5 Seawind Resort
HoneyBadger – April 8-15th @ Fun Holiday
Luvjabad – 4/20
Matt007 – April 2-13 Caribbean Delight
Pknied – April 2-13 @ Coco
1batch and Margo – April 18-29 @ Coco
Maddiedog (Sue and Kevin) – April 7-14 @ Fun Holiday
Tattoo – 4/3-5/2 @ SeaStar
Denise & Mike-April 16-29/Home Sweet Home
cdn_79, with mom March 28-April 4
Coco – April 28-May 5 @Catcha
Madtown Lady and husband – 4/12 – 4/21 @ Rondel
TizzyATX and bf – April 21-26 @ Catcha
suzieQ – April 21-26 @ SeaStar
Bella Bea – April 22-30
Blandy1 (Andy and Bonnie) – April 20-29
Islandbouy Mike & Rita April 17th-27th Coco La Palm
Christopher240240 – April 17-20 @Legends and April 20-26 @Xtabi
Beachgirl66 (Dawn) +1– April 19-29
beccajean_ca and maybe guest April 19 – May 2 Fun Holiday 
kylake (aka Larry and Beth) March 31 to April 7 at Coco
BionicMango, wife and kids – April 7-14 Shields
Sherm – April 15-22 @ Couples Negril
LittleBird - April 2 - 11 - somewhere in the Cliffs around Somerset Road area
Guirigay and Sweetie Pie - on the wing - April 21-29
BreannaAshlee – April 17 – May 2
Lyric654 – March 24 – April 8
Patty Sather and Kopper April 17- 26 ( fun holiday...)down time il,ll be selling fruit from a head basket
drummerboy13 +1 - April 22-26 
vw40 +Husband April 14-18 at Catcha Falling Star for our 10th wedding anniversary
Katho - April 22-29th - Sea Splash & Xtabi
Spreadlove +1 - 4/19-4/29 at NBCC
Sexybutterflyatl April 13-29 Rayon Hotel
Muzikdoc - April 21-30..somewhere on the beach!

----------


## Patty Sather

> Marley- Poor Marley! I have a change good news & bad. Airline just called, my flight is overbooked. If I could leave on another date, they would give me $100.00 per night for my hotel if I changed.
> My dates are now April 14th-May 2nd. Home Sweet Home had my room open on my early arrival, so why not. Only missing 1 extra day, (Monday) from work. More time in Jamaica, But wouldn't be on
> the same Flight as Patty ;{


ohhhh dear...since I booked after you...i bet I get a call also. I think there were 3 seats left..=D Oh dear!!!

----------


## Juli

Never thought of that.. Could be my flight from Kansas City to Atlanta, 6AM flight, could be business travelers.. And I'm flying Solo.  I would have cried, if I would have gotten to the airport and found this out.
Delta is good about giving a heads up, I've never had any problems. It will all be good for you guys!

----------


## drummerboy13

Hey Juli!!  We(GF and I)  will be on the 6a, out of KC on 4/22.  Don't know what day you are flying out, but maybe we will see you.

----------


## Juli

Oh, 
Shawnee, uh! A Jayhawk will be among us..

----------


## drummerboy13

Ehhh.....Missouri born and raised, so more of a Tiger.  BUT!!!!!  I can appreciate any local(to me) team doing so well.

----------


## Rasta Stan

Well it's that time !
Betty Boop had me haul out the suitcases so she can start with the early packing... :Big Grin: 
Only 2 more sleeps , not that we'll get much...lol
Sooooooon Come.

----------


## Patty Sather

stan! 2 sleeps? I thought you were coming ..like the 28th of april??? and I was going to miss you??

----------


## Rasta Stan

No Patty we are coming March 28th till May 5th...lucky us  :Embarrassment: 
Last year we did 30 days and it wasn't enough so we booked a bit longer.
After years of two week vacations we are retired and free to come longer and more often, as long as the money holds out...lol

----------


## Patty Sather

> No Patty we are coming March 28th till May 5th...lucky us 
> Last year we did 30 days and it wasn't enough so we booked a bit longer.
> After years of two week vacations we are retired and free to come longer and more often, as long as the money holds out...lol


AWESOME! we will meet up then!!!!

----------


## Rasta Stan

Yup Patty, poor you...lol

----------


## copper350

> No Patty we are coming March 28th till May 5th...lucky us 
> Last year we did 30 days and it wasn't enough so we booked a bit longer.
> After years of two week vacations we are retired and free to come longer and more often, as long as the money holds out...lol


I heard that Rasta Stan! Good for you guys!
I hope that is what I can do when I retire!

----------


## booger

3 weeks from this very moment I'll be on my way to the airport in my ride with the Stripes a flowing. The next three weeks my mind will continuously wander and my attention to detail will be lacking. I'll have to stay busy to keep time flowing. I get excited for every vacation, whether it is a few days in Vegas or a week in a half in Jamaica. I'm scurrying the internet looking for the must have vacation items and justifying purchases because when I go out of town I want it to be the BEST TRIP EVER!!!!!! I'll overdue it, but the memories will far outweigh any concerns one could have. 

Yep, the next three weeks are going to be brutal. So do a brother a favor and if you are in town post some pics, share your party stories, and I promise I will do it in return. Or at least convince one of the 40+ boardies who will be in town to do it. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## vw40

i agree with the above post. i love looking at the pictures and reading the stories. I will also try to post some pics and stories. I hope I have many exciting stories to share! : )

----------


## gerryg123

Here is a compilation of gerryg123's last three trips, including my first-ever report from the old board (not sure a lot of you have seen this -- it's the usual pattern of love for Negril plus some debauchery thrown in!):

http://negril.com/forum/showthread.p...urns-to-Negril

http://negril.com/forum/showthread.p...ng-a-GOOD-time!

http://www.negril.com/discus/message...tml?1302981331

http://www.negril.com/discus/messages/103/355447.html

----------


## BionicMango

Due to unforeseen circumstances I wont make it in April, looks like May now.

----------


## marley9808

I couldn't agree with you more, booger!
See you soon!

----------


## Patty Sather

> Due to unforeseen circumstances I wont make it in April, looks like May now.


Sorry you wont be able to come, but glad you can still goin May ....Im sure the masses will be posting lots of pics of the festivities as they happen ....and you will show us what you did in May.. :Smile:

----------


## Patty Sather

> i agree with the above post. i love looking at the pictures and reading the stories. I will also try to post some pics and stories. I hope I have many exciting stories to share! : )


With so many there at the same time, It will be so fun seeing everyones angle and story about the same event, as everyones experience is different ~  :Cool: 
,

----------


## indybob

Here is a pic for Clarity and other boardies we have not met to help you identify us...... 





See you in 21 days !!!

----------


## Patty Sather

> Here is a pic for Clarity and other boardies we have not met to help you identify us...... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you in 21 days !!!


That is so cute Bob

----------


## spottycatz

Bob, that is just brilliant.

----------


## indybob

All credit to Cindy.... it was her idea....  here is another one of us watching the webcast last night.

----------


## BionicMango

Yes.

----------


## tfw73

Bob, that is too cute!!  Big props to Cindy's creativity!

Just thought...y'all should take those with you to Negril and strategically place them and take pictures..."Bob and Cindy on the cliffs", "Bob and Cindy at Seastar", etc....!

----------


## marley9808

Ha! I love it!!!

----------


## Rasta Stan

Indy and Cindy are better looking in person too.....lol
Love the pic frames.

----------


## Clarity

> Here is a pic for Clarity and other boardies we have not met to help you identify us...... 
> 
> 
> Attachment 12172
> 
> 
> See you in 21 days !!!


Awesome!  I love it!!
You even have last night's webcast in the background with the "dragon cloud" that turned into something..._else_. LOL!
We can't wait to meet you I & C ! :Big Grin:

----------


## Juli

It's April !!!!!!!!  I few landed in paradise today I noticed. Have fun.

----------


## spottycatz

Post removed due to the fact that Marley would've gone ballistic at the inaccuracies of the thing. (phew, cheers copper  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------


## copper350

Spottycatz ,
This is the updated one. Marley would go crazy to see that old roll call after all her work puttig it together....lol


> *UPDATED 3/25 8:58pm*- feel free to *CAREFULLY* copy/paste and add your name and dates if you will be in Negril in April (woo hoo)
> 
> Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
> Booger and Sandie and Jon(April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
> Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
> Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
> Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
> Sam I Am (April sometime)
> Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th-May 5th at Idle Awhile)
> ...

----------


## marley9808

Hahahahaha, I love you guys!

----------


## Jim-Donna

OMG Indy that is just TOO fUNY!! 
"Indy and Cindy are better looking in person too....."
Rasta Stan I would have to aree!

----------


## indybob

Jim & Donna,  thanks for the compliment.....Enjoy your time in Treasure Beach and we will see you in Negril soon !!!!!

----------


## Labwalker

Hi there,
  My name is Steve and my special lady is Vickie. I'm a newbie to Jamaica but she's been there three times and is looking forward to showing me around. We're arriving on the 21st and are staying at Grand Pineapple. We've talked about checking out both YS Falls and the Pelican Bar so your Roll Call really caught our attention. Can you give us more info. like cost of the tour bus etc.......
  Thanks much!

----------


## Lulu and Al

Paste?? I can't do that, I'm lucky I canget on here, Add Al and Lulu to the April list, Apr 23- May2, it's been too long coming!

----------


## marley9808

Hi Labwalker, welcome to the board and congrats on booking for April, as you can see, it is a very popular time and a lot of us boardies will be there the same time as you. Check out the Schedule of Events post here http://negril.com/forum/showthread.p...chedule+events for everything happening while you are there. 

Now you mentioned YS Falls and Pelican bar so I think you are referring to the Boardie Day trip on Chicken's Magic Bus....unfortunately we are completely booked for the bus so we cannot carry any more as there are no more seats, so sorry.
However, I know quite a few people have contacted me about being on the bus so perhaps the others could all come together and take another van, that would surely cut down on the costs of a private taxi...just a thought

See you all there!

----------


## marley9808

*UPDATED 4/4 4:15pm*- feel free to *CAREFULLY* copy/paste and add your name and dates if you will be in Negril in April (woo hoo)

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
Booger and Sandie and Jon(April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
Sam I Am (April sometime)
Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th-May 5th at Idle Awhile)
Patricia (April 12-19)
Clarity and Hubbyman (April 19-30. First 2 nights - Villa Sur Mer to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary; 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 4 nights - Seasplash; final nights - Catcha & Banana Shout)
Stuckinusa (mid April)
Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm) 
Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
Ziggy & Zelda (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
Luvdaislands (April 13-29 Rayon Hotel)
Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
Sweetness (April 14 to May 7 with likely extension !!!)
Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
danap/dana - (April 2 to 27)
Bam - Brian an Marie (April 15 to 22 Fun Holiday) 
Homegirl - (March 31- April 10th,cliffs and beach)
wpyogi +1 April 23-May 3 @ Xtabi and Kuyaba
SimonB 1964 ( SeaStar Inn - April 6th-13th)
Brasi- April 19-29 –Belmont/Negril
Rasta Ronnie 4/17-4/19 @Xtabi 4/20-4/26 @Coco
SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's)
Tawnee - (April 26-May11) - birthday bash at Sea Star on April 28
MofromMonroe-Mo and Bob (Apr 20-29)-CCLP
IndyBob & Cindy (April 20-30th)
Tex and wife – Last week of April
Copper350 –Offically: Rayon Hotel april 22- April 26/ Seastar Inn April 26- May 3
Rastalady and hubby –April7-14 @Grand Pineapple
Rasta Stan and Betty Boop March 28 - May 5 Coco-Sea Star-BarB-Barn-Sea Splash- Coco
Juli –April 14-May 2 @ Home Sweet Home
Queenie 
Jitterbug and newbie – April 4-14
Kentroy –April 16-May 5 Seawind Resort
HoneyBadger – April 8-15th @ Fun Holiday
Luvjabad – 4/20
Matt007 – April 2-13 Caribbean Delight
Pknied – April 2-13 @ Coco
1batch and Margo – April 18-29 @ Coco
Maddiedog (Sue and Kevin) – April 7-14 @ Fun Holiday
Tattoo – 4/3-5/2 @ SeaStar
Denise & Mike-April 16-29/Home Sweet Home
cdn_79, with mom March 28-April 4
Coco – April 28-May 5 @Catcha
Madtown Lady and husband – 4/12 – 4/21 @ Rondel
TizzyATX and bf – April 21-26 @ Catcha
suzieQ – April 21-26 @ SeaStar
Bella Bea – April 22-30
Blandy1 (Andy and Bonnie) – April 20-29
Islandbouy Mike & Rita April 17th-27th Coco La Palm
Christopher240240 – April 17-20 @Legends and April 20-26 @Xtabi
Beachgirl66 (Dawn) +1– April 19-29
beccajean_ca and maybe guest April 19 – May 2 Fun Holiday 
kylake (aka Larry and Beth) March 31 to April 7 at Coco
BionicMango, wife and kids – April 7-14 Shields
Sherm – April 15-22 @ Couples Negril
LittleBird - April 2 - 11 - somewhere in the Cliffs around Somerset Road area
Guirigay and Sweetie Pie - on the wing - April 21-29
BreannaAshlee – April 17 – May 2
Lyric654 – March 24 – April 8
Patty Sather and Kopper April 17- 26 ( fun holiday...)down time il,ll be selling fruit from a head basket
drummerboy13 +1 - April 22-26 
vw40 +Husband April 14-18 at Catcha Falling Star for our 10th wedding anniversary
Katho - April 22-29th - Sea Splash & Xtabi
Spreadlove +1 - 4/19-4/29 at NBCC
Sexybutterflyatl April 13-29 Rayon Hotel
Muzikdoc - April 21-30..somewhere on the beach!
Labwalker and girlfriend (Steve and Vickie) - April 21- Grand Pineapple
Al and Lulu - April 23 - May 2

----------


## Denise

UPDATED 4/7 7:53am- feel free to CAREFULLY copy/paste and add your name and dates if you will be in Negril in April (woo hoo)


Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
 Booger and Sandie and Jon(April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
 Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
 Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
 Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
 Sam I Am (April sometime)
 Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th-May 5th at Idle Awhile)
 Patricia (April 12-19)
 Clarity and Hubbyman (April 19-30. First 2 nights - Villa Sur Mer to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary; 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 4 nights - Seasplash; final nights - Catcha & Banana Shout)
 Stuckinusa (mid April)
 Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
 Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm) 
Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
 Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
 Ziggy & Zelda (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
 Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
 Luvdaislands (April 13-29 Rayon Hotel)
 Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
 Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
 Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
 VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
 Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
 Sweetness (April 14 to May 7 with likely extension !!!)
 Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
 danap/dana - (April 2 to 27)
 Bam - Brian an Marie (April 15 to 22 Fun Holiday) 
Homegirl - (March 31- April 10th,cliffs and beach)
 wpyogi +1 April 23-May 3 @ Xtabi and Kuyaba
 SimonB 1964 ( SeaStar Inn - April 6th-13th)
 Brasi- April 19-29 –Belmont/Negril
 Rasta Ronnie 4/17-4/19 @Xtabi 4/20-4/26 @Coco
 SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
 Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
 SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's)
 Tawnee - (April 26-May11) - birthday bash at Sea Star on April 28
 MofromMonroe-Mo and Bob (Apr 20-29)-CCLP
 IndyBob & Cindy (April 20-30th)
 Tex and wife – Last week of April
 Copper350 –Offically: Rayon Hotel april 22- April 26/ Seastar Inn April 26- May 3
 Rastalady and hubby –April7-14 @Grand Pineapple
 Rasta Stan and Betty Boop March 28 - May 5 Coco-Sea Star-BarB-Barn-Sea Splash- Coco
 Juli –April 14-May 2 @ Home Sweet Home
 Queenie 
Jitterbug and newbie – April 4-14
 Kentroy –April 16-May 5 Seawind Resort
 HoneyBadger – April 8-15th @ Fun Holiday
 Luvjabad – 4/20
 Matt007 – April 2-13 Caribbean Delight
 Pknied – April 2-13 @ Coco
 1batch and Margo – April 18-29 @ Coco
 Maddiedog (Sue and Kevin) – April 7-14 @ Fun Holiday
 Tattoo – 4/3-5/2 @ SeaStar
 Denise & Friends! -April 17-30/Home Sweet Home
 cdn_79, with mom March 28-April 4
 Coco – April 28-May 5 @Catcha
 Madtown Lady and husband – 4/12 – 4/21 @ Rondel
 TizzyATX and bf – April 21-26 @ Catcha
 suzieQ – April 21-26 @ SeaStar
 Bella Bea – April 22-30
 Blandy1 (Andy and Bonnie) – April 20-29
 Islandbouy Mike & Rita April 17th-27th Coco La Palm
 Christopher240240 – April 17-20 @Legends and April 20-26 @Xtabi
 Beachgirl66 (Dawn) +1– April 19-29
 beccajean_ca and maybe guest April 19 – May 2 Fun Holiday 
kylake (aka Larry and Beth) March 31 to April 7 at Coco
 BionicMango, wife and kids – April 7-14 Shields
 Sherm – April 15-22 @ Couples Negril
 LittleBird - April 2 - 11 - somewhere in the Cliffs around Somerset Road area
 Guirigay and Sweetie Pie - on the wing - April 21-29
 BreannaAshlee – April 17 – May 2
 Lyric654 – March 24 – April 8
 Patty Sather and Kopper April 17- 26 ( fun holiday...)down time il,ll be selling fruit from a head basket
 drummerboy13 +1 - April 22-26 
vw40 +Husband April 14-18 at Catcha Falling Star for our 10th wedding anniversary
 Katho - April 22-29th - Sea Splash & Xtabi
 Spreadlove +1 - 4/19-4/29 at NBCC
 Sexybutterflyatl April 13-29 Rayon Hotel
 Muzikdoc - April 21-30..somewhere on the beach!
 Labwalker and girlfriend (Steve and Vickie) - April 21- Grand Pineapple
 Al and Lulu - April 23 - May 2

----------


## SweetSue

> Hi Labwalker, welcome to the board and congrats on booking for April, as you can see, it is a very popular time and a lot of us boardies will be there the same time as you. Check out the Schedule of Events post here http://negril.com/forum/showthread.p...chedule+events for everything happening while you are there. 
> 
> Now you mentioned YS Falls and Pelican bar so I think you are referring to the Boardie Day trip on Chicken's Magic Bus....unfortunately we are completely booked for the bus so we cannot carry any more as there are no more seats, so sorry.
> However, I know quite a few people have contacted me about being on the bus so perhaps the others could all come together and take another van, that would surely cut down on the costs of a private taxi...just a thought
> 
> See you all there!


Marley?  You KNOW you are the one with the PLAN.  Maybe you could help the newbie (and a few others) out by seeing if Chicken has a back up man with a van (hey I rhymed!) to take the overflow if there are enough folks willing to book it?  I'm just sayin.... you know you're good...   :Smile:

----------


## BreanaAshlee

UPDATED 4/7 7:53am- feel free to CAREFULLY copy/paste and add your name and dates if you will be in Negril in April (woo hoo)


Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
Booger and Sandie and Jon(April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
Sam I Am (April sometime)
Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th-May 5th at Idle Awhile)
Patricia (April 12-19)
Clarity and Hubbyman (April 19-30. First 2 nights - Villa Sur Mer to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary; 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 4 nights - Seasplash; final nights - Catcha & Banana Shout)
Stuckinusa (mid April)
Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm) 
Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
Ziggy & Zelda (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
Luvdaislands (April 13-29 Rayon Hotel)
Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
Sweetness (April 14 to May 7 with likely extension !!!)
Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
danap/dana - (April 2 to 27)
Bam - Brian an Marie (April 15 to 22 Fun Holiday) 
Homegirl - (March 31- April 10th,cliffs and beach)
wpyogi +1 April 23-May 3 @ Xtabi and Kuyaba
SimonB 1964 ( SeaStar Inn - April 6th-13th)
Brasi- April 19-29 –Belmont/Negril
Rasta Ronnie 4/17-4/19 @Xtabi 4/20-4/26 @Coco
SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's)
Tawnee - (April 26-May11) - birthday bash at Sea Star on April 28
MofromMonroe-Mo and Bob (Apr 20-29)-CCLP
IndyBob & Cindy (April 20-30th)
Tex and wife – Last week of April
Copper350 –Offically: Rayon Hotel april 22- April 26/ Seastar Inn April 26- May 3
Rastalady and hubby –April7-14 @Grand Pineapple
Rasta Stan and Betty Boop March 28 - May 5 Coco-Sea Star-BarB-Barn-Sea Splash- Coco
Juli –April 14-May 2 @ Home Sweet Home
Queenie 
Jitterbug and newbie – April 4-14
Kentroy –April 16-May 5 Seawind Resort
HoneyBadger – April 8-15th @ Fun Holiday
Luvjabad – 4/20
Matt007 – April 2-13 Caribbean Delight
Pknied – April 2-13 @ Coco
1batch and Margo – April 18-29 @ Coco
Maddiedog (Sue and Kevin) – April 7-14 @ Fun Holiday
Tattoo – 4/3-5/2 @ SeaStar
Denise & Friends! -April 17-30/Home Sweet Home
cdn_79, with mom March 28-April 4
Coco – April 28-May 5 @Catcha
Madtown Lady and husband – 4/12 – 4/21 @ Rondel
TizzyATX and bf – April 21-26 @ Catcha
suzieQ – April 21-26 @ SeaStar
Bella Bea – April 22-30
Blandy1 (Andy and Bonnie) – April 20-29
Islandbouy Mike & Rita April 17th-27th Coco La Palm
Christopher240240 – April 17-20 @Legends and April 20-26 @Xtabi
Beachgirl66 (Dawn) +1– April 19-29
beccajean_ca and maybe guest April 19 – May 2 Fun Holiday 
kylake (aka Larry and Beth) March 31 to April 7 at Coco
BionicMango, wife and kids – April 7-14 Shields
Sherm – April 15-22 @ Couples Negril
LittleBird - April 2 - 11 - somewhere in the Cliffs around Somerset Road area
Guirigay and Sweetie Pie - on the wing - April 21-29
Lyric654 – March 24 – April 8
Patty Sather and Kopper April 17- 26 ( fun holiday...)down time il,ll be selling fruit from a head basket
drummerboy13 +1 - April 22-26 
vw40 +Husband April 14-18 at Catcha Falling Star for our 10th wedding anniversary
Katho - April 22-29th - Sea Splash & Xtabi
Spreadlove +1 - 4/19-4/29 at NBCC
Sexybutterflyatl April 13-29 Rayon Hotel
Muzikdoc - April 21-30..somewhere on the beach!
Labwalker and girlfriend (Steve and Vickie) - April 21- Grand Pineapple
Al and Lulu - April 23 - May 2

Removing my name... =\

----------


## Sweetness

awww Breana but you got another ticker already going gyal!!!!!! bless

----------


## gerryg123

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
Booger and Sandie and Jon(April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
Sam I Am (April sometime)
Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th-May 5th at Idle Awhile)
Patricia (April 12-19)
Clarity and Hubbyman (April 19-30. First 2 nights - Villa Sur Mer to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary; 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 4 nights - Seasplash; final nights - Catcha & Banana Shout)
Stuckinusa (mid April)
Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm) 
Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
Ziggy & Zelda (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
Luvdaislands (April 13-29 Rayon Hotel)
Gerryg123 (April 18 to 29 at Seastar Inn)
Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
Sweetness (April 14 to May 7 with likely extension !!!)
Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
danap/dana - (April 2 to 27)
Bam - Brian an Marie (April 15 to 22 Fun Holiday) 
Homegirl - (March 31- April 10th,cliffs and beach)
wpyogi +1 April 23-May 3 @ Xtabi and Kuyaba
SimonB 1964 ( SeaStar Inn - April 6th-13th)
Brasi- April 19-29 Belmont/Negril
Rasta Ronnie 4/17-4/19 @Xtabi 4/20-4/26 @Coco
SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's)
Tawnee - (April 26-May11) - birthday bash at Sea Star on April 28
MofromMonroe-Mo and Bob (Apr 20-29)-CCLP
IndyBob & Cindy (April 20-30th)
Tex and wife  Last week of April
Copper350 Offically: Rayon Hotel april 22- April 26/ Seastar Inn April 26- May 3
Rastalady and hubby April7-14 @Grand Pineapple
Rasta Stan and Betty Boop March 28 - May 5 Coco-Sea Star-BarB-Barn-Sea Splash- Coco
Juli April 14-May 2 @ Home Sweet Home
Queenie 
Jitterbug and newbie  April 4-14
Kentroy April 16-May 5 Seawind Resort
HoneyBadger  April 8-15th @ Fun Holiday
Luvjabad  4/20
Matt007  April 2-13 Caribbean Delight
Pknied  April 2-13 @ Coco
1batch and Margo  April 18-29 @ Coco
Maddiedog (Sue and Kevin)  April 7-14 @ Fun Holiday
Tattoo  4/3-5/2 @ SeaStar
Denise & Friends! -April 17-30/Home Sweet Home
cdn_79, with mom March 28-April 4
Coco  April 28-May 5 @Catcha
Madtown Lady and husband  4/12  4/21 @ Rondel
TizzyATX and bf  April 21-26 @ Catcha
suzieQ  April 21-26 @ SeaStar
Bella Bea  April 22-30
Blandy1 (Andy and Bonnie)  April 20-29
Islandbouy Mike & Rita April 17th-27th Coco La Palm
Christopher240240  April 17-20 @Legends and April 20-26 @Xtabi
Beachgirl66 (Dawn) +1 April 19-29
beccajean_ca and maybe guest April 19  May 2 Fun Holiday 
kylake (aka Larry and Beth) March 31 to April 7 at Coco
BionicMango, wife and kids  April 7-14 Shields
Sherm  April 15-22 @ Couples Negril
LittleBird - April 2 - 11 - somewhere in the Cliffs around Somerset Road area
Guirigay and Sweetie Pie - on the wing - April 21-29
Lyric654  March 24  April 8
Patty Sather and Kopper April 17- 26 ( fun holiday...)down time il,ll be selling fruit from a head basket
drummerboy13 +1 - April 22-26 
vw40 +Husband April 14-18 at Catcha Falling Star for our 10th wedding anniversary
Katho - April 22-29th - Sea Splash & Xtabi
Spreadlove +1 - 4/19-4/29 at NBCC
Sexybutterflyatl April 13-29 Rayon Hotel
Muzikdoc - April 21-30..somewhere on the beach!
Labwalker and girlfriend (Steve and Vickie) - April 21- Grand Pineapple
Al and Lulu - April 23 - May 2

_I think we're at 79 total reservations -- well more than 100 peeps total. That's not bad!_

----------


## astar

UPDATED 4/4 4:15pm- feel free to CAREFULLY copy/paste and add your name and dates if you will be in Negril in April (woo hoo)

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
Booger and Sandie and Jon(April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
Sam I Am (April sometime)
Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th-May 5th at Idle Awhile)
Patricia (April 12-19)
Clarity and Hubbyman (April 19-30. First 2 nights - Villa Sur Mer to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary; 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 4 nights - Seasplash; final nights - Catcha & Banana Shout)
Stuckinusa (mid April)
Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm) 
Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
Ziggy & Zelda (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
Luvdaislands (April 13-29 Rayon Hotel)
Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
Sweetness (April 14 to May 7 with likely extension !!!)
Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
danap/dana - (April 2 to 27)
Bam - Brian an Marie (April 15 to 22 Fun Holiday) 
Homegirl - (March 31- April 10th,cliffs and beach)
wpyogi +1 April 23-May 3 @ Xtabi and Kuyaba
SimonB 1964 ( SeaStar Inn - April 6th-13th)
Brasi- April 19-29 –Belmont/Negril
Rasta Ronnie 4/17-4/19 @Xtabi 4/20-4/26 @Coco
SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's)
Tawnee - (April 26-May11) - birthday bash at Sea Star on April 28
MofromMonroe-Mo and Bob (Apr 20-29)-CCLP
IndyBob & Cindy (April 20-30th)
Tex and wife – Last week of April
Copper350 –Offically: Rayon Hotel april 22- April 26/ Seastar Inn April 26- May 3
Rastalady and hubby –April7-14 @Grand Pineapple
Rasta Stan and Betty Boop March 28 - May 5 Coco-Sea Star-BarB-Barn-Sea Splash- Coco
Juli –April 14-May 2 @ Home Sweet Home
Queenie 
Jitterbug and newbie – April 4-14
Kentroy –April 16-May 5 Seawind Resort
HoneyBadger – April 8-15th @ Fun Holiday
Luvjabad – 4/20
Matt007 – April 2-13 Caribbean Delight
Pknied – April 2-13 @ Coco
1batch and Margo – April 18-29 @ Coco
Maddiedog (Sue and Kevin) – April 7-14 @ Fun Holiday
Tattoo – 4/3-5/2 @ SeaStar
Denise & Mike-April 16-29/Home Sweet Home
cdn_79, with mom March 28-April 4
Coco – April 28-May 5 @Catcha
Madtown Lady and husband – 4/12 – 4/21 @ Rondel
TizzyATX and bf – April 21-26 @ Catcha
suzieQ – April 21-26 @ SeaStar
Bella Bea – April 22-30
Blandy1 (Andy and Bonnie) – April 20-29
Islandbouy Mike & Rita April 17th-27th Coco La Palm
Christopher240240 – April 17-20 @Legends and April 20-26 @Xtabi
Beachgirl66 (Dawn) +1– April 19-29
beccajean_ca and maybe guest April 19 – May 2 Fun Holiday 
kylake (aka Larry and Beth) March 31 to April 7 at Coco
BionicMango, wife and kids – April 7-14 Shields
Sherm – April 15-22 @ Couples Negril
LittleBird - April 2 - 11 - somewhere in the Cliffs around Somerset Road area
Guirigay and Sweetie Pie - on the wing - April 21-29
BreannaAshlee – April 17 – May 2
Lyric654 – March 24 – April 8
Patty Sather and Kopper April 17- 26 ( fun holiday...)down time il,ll be selling fruit from a head basket
drummerboy13 +1 - April 22-26 
vw40 +Husband April 14-18 at Catcha Falling Star for our 10th wedding anniversary
Katho - April 22-29th - Sea Splash & Xtabi
Spreadlove +1 - 4/19-4/29 at NBCC
Sexybutterflyatl April 13-29 Rayon Hotel
Muzikdoc - April 21-30..somewhere on the beach!
Labwalker and girlfriend (Steve and Vickie) - April 21- Grand Pineapple
Al and Lulu - April 23 - May 2
astar - April 14 - 28 - White Sands

----------


## beccajean_ca

Aww Brea you not coming now?  Why?

----------


## beccajean_ca

Just booked my ride with Clives have to wait 30 minutes to 45 minutes for others but hey its on 40.bucks and I will be in JA so no worry Mon :-) yeahhhhh see you all on the 19 about 3-330 pm don't forget Patty and Beach girl your going to be my welcome party :-)

----------


## BreanaAshlee

> Aww Brea you not coming now?  Why?


My mother made me an offer i couldn't refuse.. she told me if i stayed home (to appease my family) she would pay for everything when i go for ATI..

im a college student.. a free trip is a dream come true lol

----------


## beccajean_ca

Well yes a free trip is a good trade.Sorry were going to miss you,but maybe next time :-)

----------


## Patty Sather

> Just booked my ride with Clives have to wait 30 minutes to 45 minutes for others but hey its on 40.bucks and I will be in JA so no worry Mon :-) yeahhhhh see you all on the 19 about 3-330 pm don't forget Patty and Beach girl your going to be my welcome party :-)


Hahahahaha...WE will be waiting!!!!!!

----------


## LittleBird

UPDATED 4/7 3:57 pm- feel free to CAREFULLY copy/paste and add your name and dates if you will be in Negril in April (woo hoo)

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
Booger and Sandie and Jon(April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
Tattoo (April 2 till May 5)
Sam I Am (April sometime)
Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th-May 5th at Idle Awhile)
Patricia (April 12-19)
Clarity and Hubbyman (April 19-30. First 2 nights - Villa Sur Mer to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary; 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 4 nights - Seasplash; final nights - Catcha & Banana Shout)
Stuckinusa (mid April)
Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm)
Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
Ziggy & Zelda (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
Luvdaislands (April 13-29 Rayon Hotel)
Gerryg123 (April 19 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
Sweetness (April 14 to May 7 with likely extension !!!)
Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
danap/dana - (April 2 to 27)
Bam - Brian an Marie (April 15 to 22 Fun Holiday)
Homegirl - (March 31- April 10th,cliffs and beach)
wpyogi +1 April 23-May 3 @ Xtabi and Kuyaba
SimonB 1964 ( SeaStar Inn - April 6th-13th)
Brasi- April 19-29 –Belmont/Negril
Rasta Ronnie 4/17-4/19 @Xtabi 4/20-4/26 @Coco
SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's)
Tawnee - (April 26-May11) - birthday bash at Sea Star on April 28
MofromMonroe-Mo and Bob (Apr 20-29)-CCLP
IndyBob & Cindy (April 20-30th)
Tex and wife – Last week of April
Copper350 –Offically: Rayon Hotel april 22- April 26/ Seastar Inn April 26- May 3
Rastalady and hubby –April7-14 @Grand Pineapple
Rasta Stan and Betty Boop March 28 - May 5 Coco-Sea Star-BarB-Barn-Sea Splash- Coco
Juli –April 14-May 2 @ Home Sweet Home
Queenie
Jitterbug and newbie – April 4-14
Kentroy –April 16-May 5 Seawind Resort
HoneyBadger – April 8-15th @ Fun Holiday
Luvjabad – 4/20
Matt007 – April 2-13 Caribbean Delight
Pknied – April 2-13 @ Coco
1batch and Margo – April 18-29 @ Coco
Maddiedog (Sue and Kevin) – April 7-14 @ Fun Holiday
Tattoo – 4/3-5/2 @ SeaStar
Denise & Mike-April 16-29/Home Sweet Home
cdn_79, with mom March 28-April 4
Coco – April 28-May 5 @Catcha
Madtown Lady and husband – 4/12 – 4/21 @ Rondel
TizzyATX and bf – April 21-26 @ Catcha
suzieQ – April 21-26 @ SeaStar
Bella Bea – April 22-30
Blandy1 (Andy and Bonnie) – April 20-29
Islandbouy Mike & Rita April 17th-27th Coco La Palm
Christopher240240 – April 17-20 @Legends and April 20-26 @Xtabi
Beachgirl66 (Dawn) +1– April 19-29
beccajean_ca and maybe guest April 19 – May 2 Fun Holiday
kylake (aka Larry and Beth) March 31 to April 7 at Coco
BionicMango, wife and kids – April 7-14 Shields
Sherm – April 15-22 @ Couples Negril
LittleBird (Melissa) - April 2 - 11 - Stoney Cottage on Summerset Road (about a block down on the left) - drop by & give us a holler! Owner is Jeannie & rents an exquisite cottage here!
Guirigay and Sweetie Pie - on the wing - April 21-29
BreannaAshlee – April 17 – May 2
Lyric654 – March 24 – April 8
Patty Sather and Kopper April 17- 26 ( fun holiday...)down time il,ll be selling fruit from a head basket
drummerboy13 +1 - April 22-26
vw40 +Husband April 14-18 at Catcha Falling Star for our 10th wedding anniversary
Katho - April 22-29th - Sea Splash & Xtabi
Spreadlove +1 - 4/19-4/29 at NBCC
Sexybutterflyatl April 13-29 Rayon Hotel
Muzikdoc - April 21-30..somewhere on the beach!
Labwalker and girlfriend (Steve and Vickie) - April 21- Grand Pineapple
Al and Lulu - April 23 - May 2
astar - April 14 - 28 - White Sands

----------


## beccajean_ca

Can't wait its going to be the best trip ever :Big Grin: 




> Hahahahaha...WE will be waiting!!!!!!

----------


## Sweetness

OMG - is my count right 111 boardies in Negri in April - WOW

----------


## beccajean_ca

Gee good thing I didn't try to count that high or I would have had to take off my socks and shoes :EEK!:  LOL

----------


## sandy-girl

I'm not going, but I hope you all have a fantastic time...  :Embarrassment:  Have fun, be safe, and be merry. 

RESPECT!!

----------


## beachgirl66

Beccajean_ca.... don't worry,  we'll have the Bob Marley shots waiting there for you!

----------


## beccajean_ca

> Beccajean_ca.... don't worry,  we'll have the Bob Marley shots waiting there for you!


LMAO you probably will and I will where them with pride..yeah Mon!  No problem !

----------


## Islandbouy

Marley 
I have a change to our travel dates.  The airline changed our return time.  I called them and had them change the return 
date to April 28. We will be able to make the boardie bash now yeaaaaaaaah! We are flying with airline miles so up till now haven't been able to get a flight on sat.  I read what Juli did with her flights, so when they changed our departure times, I called and told them it was inconvenient for us to fly at that time so they moved us to the day we really wanted.
Can't wait to meet you all at the boardie bash.  Mike & Rita 4/17 to 4/28.  I'm too chicken to edit the list
Mike

----------


## Patty Sather

> Marley 
> I have a change to our travel dates.  The airline changed our return time.  I called them and had them change the return 
> date to April 28. We will be able to make the boardie bash now yeaaaaaaaah! We are flying with airline miles so up till now haven't been able to get a flight on sat.  I read what Juli did with her flights, so when they changed our departure times, I called and told them it was inconvenient for us to fly at that time so they moved us to the day we really wanted.
> Can't wait to meet you all at the boardie bash.  Mike & Rita 4/17 to 4/28.  I'm too chicken to edit the list
> Mike


Mike what are your connecting flights on delta? dollars to donuts I bet you are on my flights??

----------


## suzieQ

I'm going to call Expedia and see how much it'll be to extend my stay from the 26th to the 28th. I cannot miss the shenanigans at the Jungle or the Boardie Bash. You people are killing my bank account, but I can't wait to meet y'all anyway!

----------


## Patty Sather

> I'm going to call Expedia and see how much it'll be to extend my stay from the 26th to the 28th. I cannot miss the shenanigans at the Jungle or the Boardie Bash. You people are killing my bank account, but I can't wait to meet y'all anyway!


Suzie, I'll have to hit the Jungle before the 26th as my flight goes out early afternoon that day  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .. and since BEA wont get in till the 22nd it will be somewhere in between there... I couldnt get off work and farther out  :Frown: so I hope all our stars allign .....

----------


## Islandbouy

> Mike what are your connecting flights on delta? dollars to donuts I bet you are on my flights??


.Patty.  We are on American airlines arriving at 10:45 am. 
Mike

----------


## Patty Sather

> .Patty.  We are on American airlines arriving at 10:45 am. 
> Mike


Different airline mike! well look for you along the way though , minneapois, atlanta, mbj at 11:44 then clives

----------


## suzieQ

Ok Patty. I have been to Negril 5 times but have somehow never made it to the Jungle (mostly due to boring travel companions)..
This time I'm traveling solo, so I think I'm gonna have to make up for lost time, so just give me a holler any time you find yourself  Jungle-bound:-)

----------


## Islandbouy

> Different airline mike! well look for you along the way though , minneapois, atlanta, mbj at 11:44 then clives


 Patty we are also using Clives. But we will be half way to Negril when you arrive.  Mike

----------


## Patty Sather

> Patty we are also using Clives. But we will be half way to Negril when you arrive.  Mike


Hahahaha ill look for the bottle cap tops and follow the trail... :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty Sather

> Ok Patty. I have been to Negril 5 times but have somehow never made it to the Jungle (mostly due to boring travel companions)..
> This time I'm traveling solo, so I think I'm gonna have to make up for lost time, so just give me a holler any time you find yourself  Jungle-bound:-)


PERFECT suzie... my # is 468-0268.......It would be such fun to have you with us!! Ill get back to you with the day ~

----------


## beccajean_ca

> PERFECT suzie... my # is 468-0268.......It would be such fun to have you with us!! Ill get back to you with the day ~


Cool now we have Patty number lets all call her..keep here busy for awhile :Big Grin:

----------


## suzieQ

Thanks Patty! I'll have a phone when I get to Seastar. I'll let u know the # as soon as I know it.

P.S..Whenever I try to type "Patty", my phone changes it to "Party". Coincedence? I think not!-)

----------


## Patty Sather

> Thanks Patty! I'll have a phone when I get to Seastar. I'll let u know the # as soon as I know it.
> 
> P.S..Whenever I try to type "Patty", my phone changes it to "Party". Coincedence? I think not!-)


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  That is hillarious! My parents would agree....hahahahahaha

----------


## Patty Sather

> Cool now we have Patty number lets all call her..keep here busy for awhile


Hahahah..becky ill hand you my phone..you can get me in all sorts of trouble...hahahahaha..

----------


## beccajean_ca

> Hahahah..becky ill hand you my phone..you can get me in all sorts of trouble...hahahahaha..




Oh don't I know it!  Careful you may end up in jail ha ha ha

----------


## marley9808

Lol....it's ok, there is a bar in the jail so it's all good!


And Islandbuoy, no worries, I will edit the list with your new dates....way to go on the change! See you at the boardie bash!

----------


## marley9808

UPDATED 4/8 5:22pm- feel free to CAREFULLY copy/paste and add your name and dates if you will be in Negril in April (woo hoo)

Marley and Raul (April 21 - Seastar Inn; April 22-29 Catcha Falling Star!)
Booger and Sandie and Jon(April 19th - 28th. Seastar, Catcha and TBD for last 3 days)
Iceboxlady (manifesting an April trip ;-)
Rastagal (March 29 to April 7)
Sam I Am (April sometime)
Lorax2 & Cindy Lou Who (April 28th-May 5th at Idle Awhile)
Patricia (April 12-19)
Clarity and Hubbyman (April 19-30. First 2 nights - Villa Sur Mer to celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary; 2 nights - SeaStar Inn; 4 nights - Seasplash; final nights - Catcha & Banana Shout)
Stuckinusa (mid April)
Jo-Ann (group of 9 - April 7-28 Yellow Bird)
Farmer (April 21-4/29 - 125 non boardies pretty much taking over Charela and coco la palm) 
Spottycatz (April 16 to 20 at Citronella, then at Idle Awhile till May 1)
Midiri (April 7th - 28th...maybe Fun Holiday again)
Ziggy & Zelda (April 14 to 25 Rondel village)
Big Poppa (April 6 to 21, White Sands)
Luvdaislands (April 13-29 Rayon Hotel)
Gerryg123 (April 18 to 30 at Seastar Inn)
Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha)
Jim/Donna (April 26-30) at Shields on the beach
VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly)
Ekfa51 (April 25 to May 16)
Sweetness (April 14 to May 7 with likely extension !!!)
Rosco111 - (April 21 - May 5 at Grand Pineapple)
danap/dana - (April 2 to 27)
Bam - Brian an Marie (April 15 to 22 Fun Holiday) 
Homegirl - (March 31- April 10th,cliffs and beach)
wpyogi +1 April 23-May 3 @ Xtabi and Kuyaba
SimonB 1964 ( SeaStar Inn - April 6th-13th)
Brasi- April 19-29 –Belmont/Negril
Rasta Ronnie 4/17-4/19 @Xtabi 4/20-4/26 @Coco
SweetSue - Hoping to land on the rock April 17 - 24..
Delta and Daniel - April 17 - 22 Rayon
SLP - April 8 - May 5 - Golden Sunset (across the road from Alfred's)
Tawnee - (April 26-May11) - birthday bash at Sea Star on April 28
MofromMonroe-Mo and Bob (Apr 20-29)-CCLP
IndyBob & Cindy (April 20-30th)
Tex and wife – Last week of April
Copper350 –Offically: Rayon Hotel april 22- April 26/ Seastar Inn April 26- May 3
Rastalady and hubby –April7-14 @Grand Pineapple
Rasta Stan and Betty Boop March 28 - May 5 Coco-Sea Star-BarB-Barn-Sea Splash- Coco
Juli –April 14-May 2 @ Home Sweet Home
Queenie 
Jitterbug and newbie – April 4-14
Kentroy –April 16-May 5 Seawind Resort
HoneyBadger – April 8-15th @ Fun Holiday
Luvjabad – 4/20
Matt007 – April 2-13 Caribbean Delight
Pknied – April 2-13 @ Coco
1batch and Margo – April 18-29 @ Coco
Maddiedog (Sue and Kevin) – April 7-14 @ Fun Holiday
Tattoo – 4/3-5/2 @ SeaStar
Denise & Mike-April 16-29/Home Sweet Home
cdn_79, with mom March 28-April 4
Coco – April 28-May 5 @Catcha
Madtown Lady and husband – 4/12 – 4/21 @ Rondel
TizzyATX and bf – April 21-26 @ Catcha
suzieQ – April 21-26 @ SeaStar
Bella Bea – April 22-30
Blandy1 (Andy and Bonnie) – April 20-29
Islandbouy Mike & Rita April 17th-28th Coco La Palm
Christopher240240 – April 17-20 @Legends and April 20-26 @Xtabi
Beachgirl66 (Dawn) +1– April 19-29
beccajean_ca and maybe guest April 19 – May 2 Fun Holiday 
kylake (aka Larry and Beth) March 31 to April 7 at Coco
BionicMango, wife and kids – April 7-14 Shields
Sherm – April 15-22 @ Couples Negril
LittleBird - April 2 - 11 - somewhere in the Cliffs around Somerset Road area
Guirigay and Sweetie Pie - on the wing - April 21-29
Lyric654 – March 24 – April 8
Patty Sather and Kopper April 17- 26 ( fun holiday...)down time il,ll be selling fruit from a head basket
drummerboy13 +1 - April 22-26 
vw40 +Husband April 14-18 at Catcha Falling Star for our 10th wedding anniversary
Katho - April 22-29th - Sea Splash & Xtabi
Spreadlove +1 - 4/19-4/29 at NBCC
Sexybutterflyatl April 13-29 Rayon Hotel
Muzikdoc - April 21-30..somewhere on the beach!
Labwalker and girlfriend (Steve and Vickie) - April 21- Grand Pineapple
Al and Lulu - April 23 - May 2
astar - April 14 - 28 - White Sands

----------


## Sweetness

NOTE:  Tatto is on the list twice and Breana removed herself since her trip is postponed to August.

----------


## marley9808

I'm on it, thanks Sweetness!


Edit: it's all fixed now!  :Smile:

----------


## beccajean_ca

> Beccajean_ca.... don't worry,  we'll have the Bob Marley shots waiting there for you!




LOL I should learn to read I thought you wrote bob Marley shorts...lol I was wondering but hey what happens in JA stays there right?  Wrong not on this board anyways...to funny.

----------


## beachgirl66

> LOL I should learn to read I thought you wrote bob Marley shorts...lol I was wondering but hey what happens in JA stays there right? Wrong not on this board anyways...to funny.


I'm sure you will be 'wearing' the shots well too! <grin>

----------


## beccajean_ca

> I'm sure you will be 'wearing' the shots well too! <grin>



Well maybe later in the day..you could be right..no telling what may happen :-)

----------


## suzieQ

I checked with Expedia, and it would cost $464 to extend my trip by one day so...at first I thought, "No way!"..but..with the week I'm having, I think it just might be worth it. This better be good! Lol

----------


## Jim-Donna

Yippie SuzieQ, way to go!

----------


## gerryg123

> I checked with Expedia, and it would cost $464 to extend my trip by one day


Solution: Might as well extend a week, not just a day!

----------


## suzieQ

> Solution: Might as well extend a week, not just a day!


Good point :-)

----------


## gerryg123

OK, based on the chart, the following boardies arrive today or tomorrow!:
-
Ziggy & Zelda (April 14 to 25 Rondel village) 

Luvdaislands (April 13-29 Rayon Hotel) 

Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha) 

Sweetness (April 14 to May 7 with likely extension !!!) 


Juli April 14-May 2 @ Home Sweet Home

VtDave - Dave and Debbie (April 14 to 21 Firefly) 

vw40 +Husband April 14-18 at Catcha Falling Star for our 10th wedding anniversary 

Sexybutterflyatl April 13-29 Rayon Hotel astar - April 14 - 28 - White Sands Snorkeling

----------


## just_Bob

Guy trip April 20 on. We will be at Shields. 

Edie's DE Bar for chicken... The Best on the cliff

----------


## marley9808

> OK, based on the chart, the following boardies arrive today or tomorrow!:
> -
> Ziggy & Zelda (April 14 to 25 Rondel village) 
> 
> Luvdaislands (April 13-29 Rayon Hotel) 
> 
> Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha) 
> 
> Sweetness (April 14 to May 7 with likely extension !!!) 
> ...



Safe travels to all!
Get the party started for us.....see you soon!
Oh and Happy Anniversary VW40!

----------


## gerryg123

The day of the Luciano concert -- Saturday, April 21 -- is a big day in terms of arrivals of high-profile boardies:

Marley, Tizzy, Muzikdoc, Guirigay and Sweetie Pie plus several others

----------


## vw40

> Safe travels to all!
> Get the party started for us.....see you soon!
> Oh and Happy Anniversary VW40!


You are sweet! Thank you! I'm going to get the party started at 6:00am tomorrow. I hate flying! I'm the one on the plane that the flight attendants have to make sure is O.K. I cry the whole time.  Oh well! Negril will be worth it!!  :Smile:

----------


## Guirigay

Between the 18th and the 22nd it's gonna get mad down there! I still can't quite believe we're going to a Luciano concert the night we arrive, but more amazing is the fact that there will be a LOT of people there I'll be as excited to see as the Looch! THAT is amazing! Gonna be some "Serious Times"!! Fire up that siren!!  :Smile:

----------


## TizzyATX

I'm so pumped for this.  I can tell you right now I have no idea how this trip is going to turn out. I dont know if I'm getting on the plane alone or not....dont know if I"m gonna be ablet to stay where I originally planned but I can tell you that I don't care if I end up sleeping in a tent....i'm stoked to see all yall in NEGRIL!!!!

----------


## gerryg123

> I don't know if I'm getting on the plane alone or not ...


Dramatic ....

----------


## TizzyATX

Lol 

No really though if hypothetically I had to go solo at the last minute what are the chances I could get an affordable room on the spot?

----------


## marley9808

Chances are pretty good....stick with us, we will take care of you, either way, just get on the plane....all the rest, just details!

----------


## gerryg123

Blue Cave is $50, and that's pretty good!

----------


## TizzyATX

Thats damn good. Hopefully they'll have a room available...it'll be the first one I check if need be. Thanks Gerry

----------


## TizzyATX

Marley, thanks girl....I'm trying not to get stressed, I'm sure it'll work out as long as I can get there.  You dont know your JA # yet do you?

----------


## marley9808

No but I tried to send you a PM and got the your mailbox is full, so I will send it over on facebook!

----------


## booger

> Thats damn good. Hopefully they'll have a room available...it'll be the first one I check if need be. Thanks Gerry


If you smile a lot and use a good pouty lip I'm sure you can kick my buddy Jon to the hammock and snag his room.......

----------


## Clarity

> OK, based on the chart, the following boardies arrive today or tomorrow!:
> -
> Ziggy & Zelda (April 14 to 25 Rondel village) 
> 
> Luvdaislands (April 13-29 Rayon Hotel) 
> 
> Sher (April 14-19. First 3 days at Coco La Palm and the last 2 nights at Catcha) 
> 
> Sweetness (April 14 to May 7 with likely extension !!!) 
> ...


Have a safe flight everyone! 
Vw40 - Happy 10 year wedding anniversary!! Congratulations! :Big Grin: 


Tizzy - I really hope that everything falls into place! The blue cave is a great option! 
Looking forward to meeting you soon in Negril

----------


## Jim-Donna

Jim and I get into Montego Bay April 21, but off to Treasure Beach for a few days. If I had only know how much FUN we were going to miss......... But I'm so Happy some of yoU will still be in Negril when we arrrive~~ See you soon.

----------


## Ziggy

Hey Clarity, thank you. Hope to meet you, are you going the 21st to the seastar?

----------


## Clarity

> Hey Clarity, thank you. Hope to meet you, are you going the 21st to the seastar?


Yep, Will definitely be there on the 21st!
Look forward to meeting you too! :Smile:

----------


## beccajean_ca

> You are sweet! Thank you! I'm going to get the party started at 6:00am tomorrow. I hate flying! I'm the one on the plane that the flight attendants have to make sure is O.K. I cry the whole time.  Oh well! Negril will be worth it!!


VW I'm with you..I'm scared of heights and claustophobic. Its horrible.I cryed last time taking off I was so scared and I was with my sister but this time I will be by myself so that will suck even more.I guess I will need to be a big girl so strangers don't think I'mfreshly let out of the insane assilem or something lol.not to self take dark sunglasses.

----------


## Clarity

> VW I'm with you..I'm scared of heights and claustophobic. Its horrible.I cryed last time taking off I was so scared and I was with my sister but this time I will be by myself so that will suck even more.I guess I will need to be a big girl so strangers don't think I'mfreshly let out of the insane assilem or something lol.not to self take dark sunglasses.


beccajean_ca - I can relate, I hate the take offs and the landings. I'm okay flying until there is even a bump of turbulence and that "fasten your seatbelt" light flashes on overhead. Then I'm freaking out! I start writing a last will and testament that I shove in my back pocket. I have a collection of them dating back from 1994. lol!

----------


## marley9808

I'm the same way with turbulence...that crap scares me.....I also am not a huge fan of the rocky or bumpy landings

----------


## Islandbouy

My advice is to drink heavily.  :Smile:  wheels up on tues

----------


## booger

> My advice is to drink heavily.  wheels up on tues


That or some valium. I used to love flying until I started working on airplanes and saw what can and does and might just happen. I have to now self medicate to take any flights.

----------


## marley9808

Thanks booger, that helps! Lol

----------


## brasi

> That or some valium. I used to love flying until *I started working on airplanes and saw what can and does and might just happen*. I have to now self medicate to take any flights.


Sweeet.Jeez. hahaha. Classic!

----------


## sir barkleboo esq

Hey forum!  it's our first post and we're super excited to get back to NEGRIL!!   Coming in the 30th and leaving on May 14.  Splitting our time between
CSA and Tensing Pen.  From the looks of the posts I should have booked a couple weeks earlier  :Smile:   Save some Red Stripe for us!

----------


## Bella Bea

Marley I do both ur remedies! Valium & drinks! I hate flying too; but when u fly at 6am I feel weird to ask for a  drink so early. My only solution are bloodymaries for breakfast!

----------


## beccajean_ca

> That or some valium. I used to love flying until I started working on airplanes and saw what can and does and might just happen. I have to now self medicate to take any flights.


Big help Booger thanks so much for your piece of wisdom ..NOT.your to funny.

----------


## beccajean_ca

> Marley I do both ur remedies! Valium & drinks! I hate flying too; but when u fly at 6am I feel weird to ask for a  drink so early. My only solution are bloodymaries for breakfast!


Ya I have a 3 hour stop over in toronto at 615 am so doubt there will be much to drink at that time of the morning.

----------


## TizzyATX

> If you smile a lot and use a good pouty lip I'm sure you can kick my buddy Jon to the hammock and snag his room.......


Hey Booger....went back to double check my dates and saw this....ROFL

You some kind of wizard or somethign?

----------


## marley9808

Tizzy.....haven't you figured out by now that it was all part of his plan

Go back and look at when he added his friend Jon to the trip....I wonder if it coincided at all with the time you first mentioned the possibility of coming solo!

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## booger

> Tizzy.....haven't you figured out by now that it was all part of his plan
> 
> Go back and look at when he added his friend Jon to the trip....I wonder if it coincided at all with the time you first mentioned the possibility of coming solo!
> 
> LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Don't spell it out for her! It's better like this. Lol

----------


## marley9808

Hahahahahahahaha

----------


## TizzyATX

Ha
Ha
Ha

Yall are SOOOO funny  :Wink:

----------


## JoeVa

April 21-28 Xtabi

----------


## bjritz

Is this the Boardie Bash 2013 planning thread?

----------


## marley9808

Hahahahaha, no...this was the Boardie Bash 2012 planning thread!  :Smile:

----------


## bjritz

So, Marley, where is it??

----------


## marley9808

LOL....there isn't one yet....care to start it? I shall pass the torch to you my friend...no better nominee that I can see!  :Wink:

----------

